# New Jersey snow/ice thread 2008-2009



## tls22

We shall start fresh, Let it snow!


----------



## grandview

tls22;656045 said:


> We shall start fresh, Let it snow!


You might as well lock this thread too. You just jinxed it!


----------



## iceyman

grandview;656046 said:


> You might as well lock this thread too. You just jinxed it!


tim maybe you shouldnt be the one to start the thread .... yea and its still raining


----------



## tls22

iceyman;656051 said:


> tim maybe you shouldnt be the one to start the thread .... yea and its still raining


Lets give it a week!


----------



## iceyman

did i mention i hate rain


----------



## blk90s13

grandview;656046 said:


> You might as well lock this thread too. You just jinxed it!


agree ..........


----------



## dieselpusher

agreed x2 =[


----------



## DirtyJerzey

you get a week with this thread and then I am starting a new one of we dont get snow... My new approach is to not even talk about snow this year, we discuessed snow too much last year and we got rain... so lets all pray for rain


----------



## tls22

I love this weather 54 and sunny! Spring is right around the corner!


----------



## DirtyJerzey

tls22;657130 said:


> I love this weather 54 and sunny! Spring is right around the corner!


now thats the spirit... get the bbq ready


----------



## tls22

DirtyJerzey;657921 said:


> now thats the spirit... get the bbq ready


I just sent out my lawn contracts!:waving:


----------



## JeepPlow18

Ahhh. A fresh thread


----------



## mkwl

DirtyJerzey;657921 said:


> now thats the spirit... get the bbq ready


Yeah- I hear rain is the new snow here in NJ


----------



## tls22

Yeah i love the weather, i dont like the looks of that cold at the end of the week! I have to start mowing on monday!


----------



## JeepPlow18

tls22;658924 said:


> Yeah i love the weather, i dont like the looks of that cold at the end of the week! I have to start mowing on monday!


I think that we might be getting the hang of it


----------



## Gerry125

As soon as it warms up, I'm going to plant some corn this week


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

tls22;657130 said:


> I love this weather 54 and sunny! Spring is right around the corner!


I told you to drive the **** over here, you coulda been half way by now


----------



## tls22

Vaughn Schultz;659043 said:


> I told you to drive the **** over here, you coulda been half way by now


Next week the Truck is going in the shop for the h3 that hit it at of no where.....im flying out to chi-town....if u get a storm! Get the old plow/back-up rig ready!

ps. I want a pet squirrel!


----------



## iceyman

shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhbut theres snow in the forecasthehehe


----------



## JeepPlow18

iceyman;661296 said:


> shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhbut theres snow in the forecasthehehe


Yes there is a lot of snow and cold temps over the next two weekspayuppayup


----------



## tls22

screw that.....i want warm temps and rain!






ps. Does not look great guys!:crying:


----------



## JeepPlow18

tls22;661555 said:


> screw that.....i want warm temps and rain!
> 
> ps. Does not look great guys!:


ooops. I almost forgot...Meet my new friend rain:crying: He will be hanging around NJ for months to come:waving:

Its raining again here


----------



## iceyman

hey guys guess what,,,,,, rain stopped by my house today too:realmad:


----------



## carl b

I just wanted to stop by an say thanx for the snow last week . now its your turn for snow this week . lol I need a week to get things together ..


----------



## JeepPlow18

Looky Looky what I found.....payup


----------



## iceyman

JeepPlow18;661817 said:


> Looky Looky what I found.....payup


at leaset we have a different color then green


----------



## tls22

crb 2500;661804 said:


> I just wanted to stop by an say thanx for the snow last week . now its your turn for snow this week . lol I need a week to get things together ..


Thankyou crb, i hope by you stopping by i get snow! I will steal your snow next week!:waving:


----------



## carl b

tls22;661839 said:


> Thankyou crb, i hope by you stopping by i get snow! I will steal your snow next week!:waving:


LOL you can have it now we are getting 1" tonight . so I have to salt :waving:


----------



## Turbodiesel

maybe sunday morn here.


----------



## tls22

i will stay up for the model runs guys...still does not look like much! Dusting to perhaps a inch!:realmad:


----------



## creativedesigns

tls22;662095 said:


> i will stay up for the model runs guys...still does not look like much! Dusting to perhaps a inch!


Now what are ya complainin 'bout this time Timmy?  lol you should be kissing the ground with the 1inch ur lucky to get! LOL :waving: :waving: :waving:


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

Although its not really snowing yet here, im thrilled to see rain/snow/mix showers every week in the mix constantly. God what i would do to plow once a week at least ! compared to the last two years we would make more in a few weeks than we did for the last two seasons combined.


----------



## tls22

Im going to make my 2000 post right here in the nj thread! Its good luck guys!


----------



## tls22

creativedesigns;662139 said:


> Now what are ya complainin 'bout this time Timmy?  lol you should be kissing the ground with the 1inch ur lucky to get! LOL :waving: :: :waving:


sorry we all cant plow timmie hortons for 80 million dollars!:waving:


----------



## iceyman

tls22;662315 said:


> sorry we all cant plow timmie hortons for 80 million dollars!:waving:


is that american or canadien dollarspayup


----------



## tls22

iceyman;662322 said:


> is that american or canadien dollarspayup


idk he was by-lawed!:waving:


----------



## tls22

What is this crap...i need to cut lawns on monday!





Saturday Night: Snow, mainly between 8pm and 2am. Low around 28. South wind around 7 mph becoming west. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.


----------



## JPMAKO

tls22;663035 said:


> What is this crap...i need to cut lawns on monday!
> 
> Saturday Night: Snow, mainly between 8pm and 2am. Low around 28. South wind around 7 mph becoming west. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.


O.K. Boys here is My first forecast of the season for the Northern NJ area.
Trace to 1" for most South and West of the NY Metro area. We may get lucky and have the low shift a little westerly and get 1"- 3" but I dont really see that happening as of yet. LI may see some higher amounts as the low develops and provides some wrap around precip so from Long Island on Northward could see 2"-4" highest amounts near Boston, and of course Maine were 3"-6" is not out of the question.

Happy Salting!
Jason


----------



## tls22

JPMAKO;663203 said:


> O.K. Boys here is My first forecast of the season for the Northern NJ area.
> Trace to 1" for most South and West of the NY Metro area. We may get lucky and have the low shift a little westerly and get 1"- 3" but I dont really see that happening as of yet. LI may see some higher amounts as the low develops and provides some wrap around precip so from Long Island on Northward could see 2"-4" highest amounts near Boston, and of course Maine were 3"-6" is not out of the question.
> 
> Happy Salting!
> Jason


Im down, planning on a early morning salt run for my boss on sunday! It all pays the same!payup


----------



## toby4492

I'd gladly send a couple of storms out your way this year.

If the weather people are right, we have another 1-3 storm tonite, and more snow for early next week. :waving:


----------



## tls22

toby4492;663249 said:


> I'd gladly send a couple of storms out your way this year.
> 
> If the weather people are right, we have another 1-3 storm tonite, and more snow for early next week. :waving:


Thankyou tom, i will take all that ur willing to share! Yeah early next week looks like a good snow dump for you!

I know just what you wanted to hear!


----------



## iceyman

mayeb we can get a snow dump one of these years


----------



## JeepPlow18

Still one or two inches for here Even if I just salt I will be happypayup


----------



## JeepPlow18

Looks like the heavier stuff is going to hit boston, new hampshire, and maine. But still some snow in the forecast for us. That clipper looks pretty healthy on radar. Maybe we will get our inch hahapayup:bluebounc


----------



## DirtyJerzey

still sayin 80% chance of an inch tonight and 60% of half an inch tomorrow... i know i shouldnt hook up the spreader but..... how come when the weather men predict 1inch of snow in like michigan you guys wake up to 2 feet and they predict an inch here and well probably wake up to a flash flood


----------



## JeepPlow18

DirtyJerzey;664059 said:


> still sayin 80% chance of an inch tonight and 60% of half an inch tomorrow... i know i shouldnt hook up the spreader but..... how come when the weather men predict 1inch of snow in like michigan you guys wake up to 2 feet and they predict an inch here and well probably wake up to a flash flood


That is true haha. but I think you coastal NJ guys have a better chance with this one then us guys more inland due to the fact that it is a nor easter and it will be brushing us.


----------



## tls22

saying a dusting to a inch here, oh well i will take it! Hopefully i can get a salt run in!payup


----------



## JeepPlow18

tls22;664188 said:


> saying a dusting to a inch here, oh well i will take it! Hopefully i can get a salt run in!payup


Same here haha Still looks to be holding together on radar:bluebounc


----------



## dannyslawn

I recieved a storm alert from my weather service and they are perdicting just rain 50%, spotty coating to less then 1/2" 40%, and 1 " or more 10%.


----------



## iceyman

tls22;664188 said:


> saying a dusting to a inch here, oh well i will take it! Hopefully i can get a salt run in!payup


its defintely cold enough maybe well get lucky tonite cuz next week is not looking good:realmad:


----------



## Turbodiesel

Laying nice here in philly pa burbs

may pull trigger on sodium spread around midnight


----------



## STEVE F 350

It's snowing in bricktown NJ..


----------



## dannyslawn

We have light snow in cintral NJ.


----------



## forestfireguy

1/4-1/2 inch on the roads in Ledgewood NJ, near the Rockaway Mall........


----------



## JeepPlow18

forestfireguy;664731 said:


> 1/4-1/2 inch on the roads in Ledgewood NJ, near the Rockaway Mall........


Wow that much already? only a dusting here so far.


----------



## Turbodiesel

9:05 pm Petering out here 5 miles west of philly , hoping for overnight falling temps.:realmad:


----------



## iceyman

flurrying here.... all we need is two days of this stuff and were golden


----------



## tjlands

Our snow season has officially begun 930pm first salt truck of the winter pulls out of the yard. Called several more guys in for the 5am start. 
1-2 inches on the grass and roads and sidewalks are covering up nicely. Hope this is a sign of a good winter.


----------



## JeepPlow18

Very light snow here. Only a good dusting has accumulated so far.payup


----------



## tls22

About a half inch in matawan.....and less then that in edison....going to go salt at 5am!payup


----------



## dieselpusher

flurries in dumont nj nothing special they said 1-2 inches seems to be tapering off

=[


----------



## JeepPlow18

tls22;664914 said:


> About a half inch in matawan.....and less then that in edison....going to go salt at 5am!payup


Thats good. You got more than me this time lol


----------



## JeepPlow18

newplower;664988 said:


> flurries in dumont nj nothing special they said 1-2 inches seems to be tapering off
> 
> =[


Thats what happened to me. Very light stuff, looks like there is just a tad bit more on radar about to hit me. Ill be lucky if I get a 1/4 of an inch. Still will salt in a few hourspayup


----------



## shovelracer

Nothing special around here. Enough salt to cover the expense of starting the truck thats about it. Only saw one other guy out there. Almost no commercials were touched. Aside from mine Wally world was the only thing that was clear when I passed back through a little while ago.


----------



## tls22

JeepPlow18;665021 said:


> Thats good. You got more than me this time lol


yeah lol

The state was dumping the salt this morning, guess we have alot left fromm last year!

Just got in from a salting run, everything went b-e-a-utiful!payup


----------



## tls22

totals i can find so far....will update if they give one!


LOCATION STORM TOTAL TIME/DATE COMMENTS
SNOWFALL OF
(INCHES) MEASUREMENT


DELAWARE

...NEW CASTLE COUNTY...
BEAR 0.9 700 PM 12/6
WILMINGTON AIRPORT 1.0 100 AM 12/7

NEW JERSEY

...ATLANTIC COUNTY...
EGG HARBOR CITY 0.2 925 PM 12/6
ATLANTIC CITY AIRPORT T 700 PM 12/6
PLEASANTVILLE T 700 PM 12/6

...BURLINGTON COUNTY...
MOUNT LAUREL 0.6 1000 PM 12/6
MOUNT HOLLY NWS 0.7 100 AM 12/7
SOUTHAMPTON 0.6 1100 PM 12/6

...CAMDEN COUNTY...
SICKLERVILLE 0.3 800 PM 12/6

...GLOUCESTER COUNTY...
NATIONAL PARK 0.2 700 PM 12/6

...MERCER COUNTY...
EWING 0.6 815 PM 12/6
HAMILTON TWP 0.5 945 PM 12/6

...MORRIS COUNTY...
MARCELLA 0.4 1200 AM 12/7

...OCEAN COUNTY...
MANAHAWKIN 0.3 845 PM 12/6

...SALEM COUNTY...
PITTSGROVE 0.2 830 PM 12/6

PENNSYLVANIA

...BERKS COUNTY...
READING 0.8 845 PM 12/6

...BUCKS COUNTY...
QUAKERTOWN 0.5 825 PM 12/6
FRICKS 0.3 830 PM 12/6

...CHESTER COUNTY...
EAST NANTMEAL TOWNSHIP 1.3 900 PM 12/6
FURLONG 0.6 1230 AM 12/7
GLENMOORE 1.0 800 PM 12/6
WEST CHESTER 0.5 815 PM 12/6

...DELAWARE COUNTY...
CLIFTON HEIGHTS 0.6 905 PM 12/6
VILLANOVA 0.5 815 PM 12/6
DREXEL HILL 0.2 650 PM 12/6

...LEHIGH COUNTY...
ALLENTOWN 0.6 800 PM 12/6
ALLENTOWN AIRPORT 0.4 700 PM 12/6

...PHILADELPHIA COUNTY...
PHILADELPHIA INTL ARPT 0.2 700 PM 12/6


----------



## JeepPlow18

shovelracer;665105 said:


> Nothing special around here. Enough salt to cover the expense of starting the truck thats about it. Only saw one other guy out there. Almost no commercials were touched. Aside from mine Wally world was the only thing that was clear when I passed back through a little while ago.


Yea I saw alot of the same to. I was finished with my slat run by 8AM. Where do you live? your accounts? I might have been right near you this morning haha.:waving:


----------



## JeepPlow18

tls22;665130 said:


> yeah lol
> 
> The state was dumping the salt this morning, guess we have alot left fromm last year!
> 
> Just got in from a salting run, everything went b-e-a-utiful.


I had a good run too. Im trying to use the leftover pallet of blizzard wizard from last season. I hate that salt. Its like bulk and can get clumpy. I had to mix it with my halitepayup Yes the state and townships went over board again with the all the salt they threw down. The next time its sunny we will be blinded with the whiteness of the roads


----------



## shovelracer

I grew up in Sparta, as well as most of my work. PM me if you want to chat.


----------



## creativedesigns

tls22;665130 said:


> yeah lol
> 
> The state was dumping the salt this morning, guess we have alot left fromm last year!
> 
> Just got in from a salting run, everything went b-e-a-utiful!


Meanwhile, all Tim can talk about is salting! ...but wishes that he could go out & plow real snow & be happy like his friends North of the border!!! tymusic tymusic :waving:


----------



## JeepPlow18

creativedesigns;665309 said:


> Meanwhile, all Tim can talk about is salting! ...but wishes that he could go out & plow real snow & be happy like his friends North of the border!!! tymusic tymusic :waving:


That was below the belt.....


----------



## DirtyJerzey

state was dumping salt like crazy last night, they were on standby around 8ish from what i saw maybe even earlier. Was going to go salt last night, but at 330am things were starting to warm up and still pretty wet


----------



## dannyslawn

We salted the accts. that where going to open today. At 5:00 am the air temp was 31 and the ground temp was around 32.


----------



## tls22

JeepPlow18;665326 said:


> That was below the belt.....


Dont worry he has seasonal contracts. i hope it snows for him everyday!:waving:


----------



## JeepPlow18

tls22;665461 said:


> Dont worry he has seasonal contracts. i hope it snows for him everyday!:waving:


Ok good hahaussmileyflag


----------



## JeepPlow18

Now that we had our heavy dusting we should shift our attention to that storm on tuesday/wednesday. Calling for it to start out as a mix bag to ice to rain on tuesday morning for northern Jersy, then change over to snow and rain a couple times for the remainder of the storm. I know its early but it looks major no matter what way you look at it even if Jerseys favorite mascot rain takes over the whole storm Even though the weather channel it more then likely going to be wrong I put up one of their maps anyways. Read the work of the mastermind Henry Margusity:bluebounc

Sunday, December 07, 2008 1:37 PM
Snowstorm Rockies to the Midwest; Coastal Snow Possible Thursday

FIRST STORM WITH SIGNIFICANT SNOWS GOES UP THROUGH THE PLAINS INTO THE MIDWEST AND GREAT LAKES. SECOND ONE COMES UP THE COAST WITH SNOW POSSIBLE FROM VIRGINIA TO NEW ENGLAND...

It is a day of internet misery here in State College. I could probably walk to Los Angeles faster than trying to access the internet today. In any case, I am hoping that at some point this actually makes it on the web site...

Couple of comments...

1. I see the snows last night were very close to the big cities. Parts of Long Island picked up 4 inches of snow and parts of eastern New England picked up 3-5 inches of snow. Now it's just cold behind the clippers.

2. Next storm will spread 4+ inches of snow down the Rockies from Montana Monday into Monday night. Heavier snows of 6+ develops in Kansas and Nebraska Tuesday and heads up to northern Illinois and Tuesday night and Wednesday. Chicago looks like 4-8 inches of snow after the change over from a wintry mix.

3. Next storm will develop Wednesday night and the cold air is able to catch up to the storm due to the rain changing over to snow starting in Virginia and parts of North Carolina spreading up the I-95 corridor early Thursday. It looks like band of 2-4 inches of snow going from near Richmond to Baltimore to Philly to Boston and up into Maine. Let's keep our fingers crossed that it all comes together as the operational models are showing today...


----------



## JeepPlow18

All rain for most of the storm. Looks like our only hope is when this thing pulls out on wed night into thurs:crying:


----------



## iceyman

it doesnt look good.... WED is supposed too be 63


----------



## DirtyJerzey

man this weather is messed up, the place i do in PA was supposed to get hit on the 10-11th with 2inches now theyre getting all rain and now NJ says were getting 2.8inches on wed... whatever just snow!!


----------



## tls22

Thursday into friday can be a big one, but everything and i mean everything has to go right! We are really threading the needel on this one. We have no blocking so it has to be perfect!


----------



## iceyman

tls22;666988 said:


> Thursday into friday can be a big one, but everything and i mean everything has to go right! We are really threading the needel on this one. We have no blocking so it has to be perfect!


ahh by the looks of it, it will stop raining on thrus and be nice and dry and cold on fri:crying:


----------



## tls22

iceyman;667036 said:


> ahh by the looks of it, it will stop raining on thrus and be nice and dry and cold on fri:crying:


nope, tue-wed storm rain forget about it. There is a storm that will be coming up the coast thurs-friday.....watch and wait! Its going to be close!


----------



## JeepPlow18

tls22;667106 said:


> nope, tue-wed storm rain forget about it. There is a storm that will be coming up the coast thurs-friday.....watch and wait! Its going to be close!


Hes right iceyman. See what the madman has to say about it... Its the second map and the second video:bluebouncpayup

http://www.accuweather.com/mt-news-blogs.asp?partner=accuweather&blog=meteomadness


----------



## Supper Grassy

When is it relly going to snow?


----------



## JeepPlow18

Supper Grassy;667509 said:


> When is it relly going to snow?


As of right now thursday night major nor easter from virginia to maine. Just click on that link I provided and you will see the possible storm.


----------



## Gerry125

I think the link is missing


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

we didnt salt anything in burlington county areas in NJ, even our southern mercer county route wasnt enough. It didnt even get slushy :/

Yet the very next day, i saw tons of places salted in Mt laurel, cinnaminson, burlington, trenton, southampton, lumberton, along 206 and rt 38, 73 ... sucks i feel like i missed out this time :/ All of us can use the extra income early but i coudlnt justify salting when we didnt need to and i knew it wasnt going to get cold enough to freeze over


----------



## tls22

Looks like rain! I hate this state!


----------



## carl b

just like red green were all pulln for you LOL
we have rain too hope you get snow soon


----------



## tls22

crb 2500;668573 said:


> just like red green were all pulln for you LOL
> we have rain too hope you get snow soon


Thanks man! I dont even kno why i plow anymore! We dont get snow, i should just sell everything!

Its just so hard to get snow in the winter, i have better luck in october! Next week looks warm and rainy! This just ****in sucks!:realmad:


----------



## carl b

put me in line for your truck please !!!!:bluebounc

do i get it cheaper since i know the lights dim ?


----------



## tls22

crb 2500;668587 said:


> put me in line for your truck please !!!!:bluebounc
> 
> do i get it cheaper since i know the lights dim ?


Funny you ask........it just stop! No need to worry! And the dent in the door is just a sticker, so no1 steals it!:waving:


----------



## iceyman

iceyman;667036 said:


> ahh by the looks of it, it will stop raining on thrus and be nice and dry and cold on fri:crying:


ahhhhh im looking more like a genius every day:realmad::realmad:

NJ SUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKS!


----------



## tls22

iceyman;668731 said:


> ahhhhh im looking more like a genius every day:realmad::realmad:
> 
> NJ SUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKS!


I would not go that far! Its not going to be cold and dry on friday, more like damp and rainy!:waving:


----------



## DirtyJerzey

well once again weather men suck... Looks like i might get some work out at my PA stuff but Im not even counting on that. All this rain were supposed to get for the next 2 days will kill any snow we get anyway.... F*** the state of NJ im moving to oregon or something


----------



## JeepPlow18

Gerry125;667925 said:


> I think the link is missing


It was a couple of posts up. Take it easy guys. I know the rain sucks but that is just the first of two storms that we will be getting this week. First one rain practically all the way north to canada. So really everyone is missing out on this one. But the second storm could be a sizable nor easter. right now there is wide spread 1-3 inches from northern georgia to maine and of course a heavier swath of 3-6 inches that as of right now includes northern Jersey. This will be affecting us thursday afternoon to friday morning. Check out the link. Its the fourth map and the second video. payup:bluebounc

http://www.accuweather.com/mt-news-blogs.asp?partner=accuweather&blog=meteomadness


----------



## iceyman

just saw that jeep......... 3" of snow would be marvelous


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

iceyman;669872 said:


> just saw that jeep......... 3" of snow would be marvelous


thank god out of days of crap, we at least may get to salt :/ I have 3 of the trucks still loaded from last week and dont feel like unloading them 

I think from now on, im not even going to start loading most of them until it actually is bad enough that we have to go out, im tired of being "ready" for nothing or rain, its wasting too much time.

You guys realize how many landscapers dont plow anymore? Ive bought two boss plows this fall that were from other companies downsizing or not plowing anymore. I know a couple local companies that dont offer any snow removal services because of the hassle.


----------



## tls22

Ramairfreak98ss;670034 said:


> thank god out of days of crap, we at least may get to salt :/ I have 3 of the trucks still loaded from last week and dont feel like unloading them
> 
> I think from now on, im not even going to start loading most of them until it actually is bad enough that we have to go out, im tired of being "ready" for nothing or rain, its wasting too much time.
> 
> You guys realize how many landscapers dont plow anymore? Ive bought two boss plows this fall that were from other companies downsizing or not plowing anymore. I know a couple local companies that dont offer any snow removal services because of the hassle.


You got it man, snow plowing is a dieing service in jersey! I have thought about going on my own, not worth the hassel! I would have to up my insurance and worry about salt/sanders! On the a whim that it might snow. I dont even kno if im going to plow next year, i rather try to keep my company going all year around. Sell the plow and put more focus on sales!


----------



## iceyman

tls22;670086 said:


> You got it man, snow plowing is a dieing service in jersey! I have thought about going on my own, not worth the hassel! I would have to up my insurance and worry about salt/sanders! On the a whim that it might snow. I dont even kno if im going to plow next year, i rather try to keep my company going all year around. Sell the plow and put more focus on sales!


i have a feeling i will have a plow for the rest of my life.... espec since i will never own a snow co.... all i have to do is wait for the call and go make money..... when it does snow at all its just too easy a money to turn down.....but then again its gonna rain all day friday now tooo:crying:


----------



## LAB INC

*Sweet rain*

Oh sweet look its raining and 60 hear in NJ on Dec 10 sweet that is all I can say


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC;670301 said:


> Oh sweet look its raining and 60 hear in NJ on Dec 10 sweet that is all I can say


:salute:........


----------



## STEVE F 350

looks like a good day to head to the beach..


----------



## LAB INC

*Bs no snow*

This is Bull S**t I just don't think the weather is the same hear in NJ as it used to be. The last four years have sucked its the same BS ever year it gets cold then no snow it gets warm and rains. If we don't get a few good storms this year I am getting out of snow plowing. The weather for the next ten days does not look good its up and down with the temps and more rain. I think the last good year we had was 03 to 04 we had a lot of good storms. I am sorry every one for the bad mood its just getting old I am sick of this Fu** Bull Sh**.


----------



## JeepPlow18

I hear you guys, I have the same feelings to. The update on the weather is if anything ice for northern jersey mainly Sussex county (winter storm warning has been issued from thursday to friday morning). Then snow early friday morning as the system pulls away. Still very sketchy with the totals. Im looking at 1-3 right now and 1/4-1/2 inch of icepayup


----------



## tls22

I feel the pain guys, it sucks! Please enjoy the holiday and spend it with ur love ones! It will snow, just give it time!





Lets set-up a meet! I woulld love to drink some beer and tell stories!


----------



## blk90s13

Where does it snow so much so i can move already ?


----------



## iceyman

its raining again


----------



## 06HD BOSS

iceyman;671764 said:


> its raining again


No way!  are you sure?


----------



## tls22

06HD BOSS;671768 said:


> No way!  are you sure?


Let me check..........yep its that rain stuff! It never does that here!


----------



## DirtyJerzey

of course it is raining its new jersey. Even my PA stuff switched over to rain a few hours ago.... im starting to get pissed


----------



## LAB INC

*Sweet Rain*

Hey look every one !! whats it doing out side oh yea its Raing sweet F**k NJ this Bu** Sh*t its like spring out SWEET !!!!!


----------



## DirtyJerzey

i finished leaf clean ups last friday and ive been done cutting grass, but ill tell you with all this rain and warm weather i think i may start up my accounts again grass looks like its growing


----------



## JeepPlow18

Yea me too been raining all day here. Im still under a winter storm warning in sussex county. I guess the northern tip is still getting freezing rain. Im sitting at 33 degrees right now and raining. Starting around noon time the trees and power lines started accumulating ice and still going on too. The roads and parking lots are as wet as they can be. I would rather it be rain then freezing rain with a half an inch of ice to deal with Anyone else icing up in sussex county?


----------



## DirtyJerzey

heavy as hell rain here, drops are huge


----------



## shovelracer

It's been icing all day up near High Point. Im real curious as to what its doing up on Sparta Mountain. Could very well be snowing. Nothing but rain hear in Stillwater. Power has been in and out all night. They are still calling for a change over, but if you are watching the radar than you can see the cold air is still pushing away from us. I get to go do site checks regardless in the morning. Ah the joys.


----------



## shovelracer

Wow I know you guys arent working. Its like a ghost town around here.


----------



## shovelracer




----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

iceyman;671764 said:


> its raining again


Yeah if this year could possibly be worse than the last few, im just not going to plow, too much to invest in everything to plow once a year :/

you guys see next weeks forcast? hang your heads low..

rain ends today, gets real cold tonight, all saturday/sunday pretty cold and then monday warms up, if you look at all next week, theyre saying RAIN Tuesday-Friday, WTF is up with 60deg weather when you have days that are a high of 35 only a day before? goddam, get cold and stay cold, wasnt december supposed to be the coldest on record this year or was that january?:realmad:


----------



## DirtyJerzey

Ramairfreak98ss;673280 said:


> Yeah if this year could possibly be worse than the last few, im just not going to plow, too much to invest in everything to plow once a year :/
> 
> you guys see next weeks forcast? hang your heads low..
> 
> rain ends today, gets real cold tonight, all saturday/sunday pretty cold and then monday warms up, if you look at all next week, theyre saying RAIN Tuesday-Friday, WTF is up with 60deg weather when you have days that are a high of 35 only a day before? goddam, get cold and stay cold, wasnt december supposed to be the coldest on record this year or was that january?:realmad:


welcome to every last snow season for the past 4 years in NJ.... tuesday was in the high 20s all day and then wed its 60* out and yesterday we get over 2.5 inches of rain could you imagine if it would have just stayed cold how much work we would have.... I know its only decemember which is early for NJ to get snow but already the weathern is showing a bad pattern to show the rest of the winter is going to suck as well


----------



## LAB INC

*I Hate This*

I feel the same way. Every season for the past four years has been the same its cold and in the 20s and the next day its raining and in the 50s. I know its early and its just December but so far it does not look good I mean I could be makeing a big deal out of nothing but once you get into a bad pattern its hard to break. If you look back to December 2003 we had some nice storms it was a good year 2003 to 2004. We also had snow back in December of 2005. I am sick of it if you look at the weather for the next ten days it sucks. I sad at the end of last year I was not going to put any more money into new equipment if we did not get any good storms so far I am glad I did not spend any money. This just plain sucks guys I am sorry for the bad mood it sucks to look around and see every one getting snow and us hard rain. I Guss we will just have to wate and see what it does maybe the end of December and next months will be OK. Good luck and keep up the hope !!!!1


----------



## snowhappy

Can someone explain to me whats this snow stuff everyone is talking about i never heard of it......


----------



## DirtyJerzey

snowhappy;673643 said:


> Can someone explain to me whats this snow stuff everyone is talking about i never heard of it......


supposed to be something from the dinsosaur age, went extinct a long time ago


----------



## JeepPlow18

shovelracer;672697 said:


> It's been icing all day up near High Point. Im real curious as to what its doing up on Sparta Mountain. Could very well be snowing. Nothing but rain hear in Stillwater. Power has been in and out all night. They are still calling for a change over, but if you are watching the radar than you can see the cold air is still pushing away from us. I get to go do site checks regardless in the morning. Ah the joys.


Me too haha. Im about 5 mins from sparta mountain and they probably had heavy icing. I didnt go up there but I could imagine By me at noon on thursday everything but the roads, parking lots was icing up. Power lines and trees showed moderate icing. yesterday afternoon the temp briefly got down to 32 but it was mostly around 33 and this was when it really started to accumulate. I went out of town for a couple of hours (went to town of sussex which is 30 mins north of me and did not ice at all. storm was very selective with freezing rain.) then came back and trees were really sagging and the pines were starting to snap. Anyways we got about a 1/4 of an inch of ice on trees and power lines. No where else really and still the tops of trees have all that ice still on them. It got really windy today but not as many limbs came down, I kind of expected more.

Shovelracer I didnt even bother checking my accounts for ice because at my house it was 33-34. I heard that northern parts got slammed with ice. Vernon was a mess with downed trees everywhere. They closed county 515 down in vernon due to all the trees that fell across the road. I heard from someone that they got 3/4 to 1 inch of ice


----------



## Aspen Snow

Vernon did get hit bad! In Highland Lakes its a war zone. Trees are down all over. We lost power at the house at 5 am this morning, but at least it came back on around 5 tonight. Some of Highland Lakes wont have power for a couple of days.


----------



## creativedesigns

Massive snow storm for North Jersey...close to 1cm over Saturday nite! LOL 

Tim will be some happay! :waving:


----------



## JeepPlow18

Aspen Snow;674226 said:


> Vernon did get hit bad! In Highland Lakes its a war zone. Trees are down all over. We lost power at the house at 5 am this morning, but at least it came back on around 5 tonight. Some of Highland Lakes wont have power for a couple of days.


Wow. Thats crazy. I hope you didnt get any damage.


----------



## JeepPlow18

creativedesigns;674257 said:


> Massive snow storm for North Jersey...close to 1cm over Saturday nite! LOL
> 
> Tim will be some happay! :waving:


We are not going to get that much:angry:


----------



## LAB INC

*Hey Look*

Hey look to day its cold !!!! But most likely it be in the 50s and 60s on Monday!!! Sweet I love NJ !!!!


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC;674749 said:


> Hey look to day its cold !!!! But most likely it be in the 50s and 60s on Monday!!! Sweet I love NJ !!!!


isnt our state wonderful


----------



## JeepPlow18

iceyman;675803 said:


> isnt our state wonderful


Its just B E A UTIFUL. A lot of precipitation coming up this week. Its mostly rain but who knows as long as there is storms coming we have a small chance of snow.


----------



## DirtyJerzey

JeepPlow18;675827 said:


> Its just B E A UTIFUL. A lot of precipitation coming up this week. Its mostly rain but who knows as long as there is storms coming we have a small chance of snow.


dont get too optimistic


----------



## JeepPlow18

DirtyJerzey;675881 said:


> dont get too optimistic


Thats why I said a small chance


----------



## tls22

Yeah this week was over before it even started! Rain from tuesday-friday! 60's on monday!




I love it!:waving:


----------



## iceyman

soo much for that really cold december we were gonna have


----------



## JeepPlow18

iceyman;676017 said:


> soo much for that really cold december we were gonna have


True. Good thing I didnt put the swimming trunks away for the winter. Whos up for a good old fashioned Jersey shore party:bluebounc


----------



## iceyman

JeepPlow18;676390 said:


> True. Good thing I didnt put the swimming trunks away for the winter. Whos up for a good old fashioned Jersey shore party:bluebounc


polar bear plunge


----------



## JeepPlow18

iceyman;676869 said:


> polar bear plunge


Haha. Definitely


----------



## iceyman

anybody wanna go play a round of 18.......beautiful out for november 15........wait its december 15 :realmad:


----------



## grandview

Icey I hope you didn't close your shop to early .


----------



## DirtyJerzey

70* here in the middle of decemeber... something really wrong here


----------



## LAB INC

*Hey its spring*

This sucks this is not normal 70 its not looking good guys I hate this I cant stand it. Fu** NJ it sucks


----------



## iceyman

grandview;677310 said:


> Icey I hope you didn't close your shop to early .


i never close GV....unless its snowing......soo basically were open everyday of the winter


----------



## tls22

Going to be hard to believe but we might be plowing 2morrow night! Things have gotten interesting! winter storm watches going up!:waving:


----------



## shovelracer

It gonna be interesting. WC calls for 3", AW calls for 1". The ground in nice and warm from today so Id like to see what sticks.


----------



## tls22

Im down for this!


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Hazardous Weather Outlook
HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MOUNT HOLLY NJ
335 PM EST MON DEC 15 2008

DEZ001-MDZ008-NJZ012-015>019-PAZ070-071-162100-
NEW CASTLE-CECIL-MIDDLESEX-MERCER-SALEM-GLOUCESTER-CAMDEN-
NORTHWESTERN BURLINGTON-DELAWARE-PHILADELPHIA-
335 PM EST MON DEC 15 2008

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR NORTHERN DELAWARE...NORTHEAST
MARYLAND...CENTRAL NEW JERSEY...NORTHERN NEW JERSEY...SOUTHERN NEW
JERSEY AND SOUTHEAST PENNSYLVANIA.

.DAY ONE...THIS AFTERNOON AND TONIGHT.

HAZARDOUS WEATHER IS NOT EXPECTED AT THIS TIME.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...TUESDAY THROUGH SUNDAY.

SOME WINTRY WEATHER MIGHT AFFECT THE REGION LATE TUESDAY AFTERNOON
INTO THE NIGHT. A COLD FRONT WILL MOVE THROUGH THE REGION TONIGHT
WITH ARCTIC AIR BEHIND IT AND WAVES OF LOW PRESSURE ARE FORECAST TO
MOVE ALONG THE FRONTAL BOUNDARY. A COUPLE OF PRECIPITATION SURGES
ARE FORECAST TO AFFECT THE REGION.

BY LATE TUESDAY AFTERNOON IT WILL BE COLD ENOUGH ALOFT FOR
PRECIPITATION TO FALL AS SLEET AND POSSIBLY SNOW. THE PROCESS IS
EXPECTED TO REVERSE ITSELF LATER TUESDAY NIGHT AND WEDNESDAY MORNING
AS WARMER AIR MOVES IN ALOFT. THIS SHOULD CHANGE THE PRECIPITATION
BACK TO PLAIN RAIN.

THE SLEET AND SNOW MIGHT HAVE AN IMPACT ON THE TUESDAY EVENING
COMMUTE. PLEASE LOOK FOR FURTHER UPDATES AND POSSIBLE ADVISORIES.

SPOTTER INFORMATION STATEMENT...

SPOTTER ACTIVATION IS NOT EXPECTED AT THIS TIME.


----------



## tls22

shovelracer;677540 said:


> It gonna be interesting. WC calls for 3", AW calls for 1". The ground in nice and warm from today so Id like to see what sticks.


Good point! Temps should be around 32, hopefully the preciep can come down heavy enough! W/e should be good for a salt run!


----------



## tls22

HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MOUNT HOLLY NJ
335 PM EST MON DEC 15 2008

NJZ001-007>010-PAZ054-055-162100-
SUSSEX-WARREN-MORRIS-HUNTERDON-SOMERSET-CARBON-MONROE-
335 PM EST MON DEC 15 2008

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR NORTHERN NEW
JERSEY...NORTHWEST NEW JERSEY AND NORTHEAST PENNSYLVANIA.

.DAY ONE...THIS AFTERNOON AND TONIGHT.

HAZARDOUS WEATHER IS NOT EXPECTED AT THIS TIME.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...TUESDAY THROUGH SUNDAY.

A WINTRY WEATHER EVENT IS LIKELY STARTING TUESDAY AFTERNOON.
A COLD FRONT WILL MOVE THROUGH THE REGION TONIGHT WITH ARCTIC AIR
BEHIND IT AND WAVES OF LOW PRESSURE ARE FORECAST TO MOVE ALONG THE
FRONTAL BOUNDARY. A COUPLE OF PRECIPITATION SURGES ARE FORECAST TO
AFFECT THE REGION.

BY TUESDAY AFTERNOON IT WILL BE COLD ENOUGH ALOFT FOR PRECIPITATION
TO FALL AS SLEET AND SNOW. AS MORE COLDER AIR MOVES IN, ITS POSSIBLE
THAT PRECIPITATION MIGHT CHANGE TO ALL SNOW TUESDAY EVENING. THE
PROCESS IS THEN EXPECTED TO REVERSE ITSELF LATER TUESDAY NIGHT AND
WEDNESDAY MORNING AS WARMER AIR MOVES IN ALOFT. THIS WILL INCREASE
THE LIKELIHOOD OF MORE SLEET AND POSSIBLY FREEZING RAIN OCCURRING.
THE PRECIPITATION SHOULD CHANGE TO PLAIN RAIN OR JUST END AS
WEDNESDAY CONTINUES.

THE OVERALL PRECIPITATION AMOUNTS ARE NOT EXPECTED TO REACH WINTER
STORM WARNING CRITERIA AT THIS TIME. A COUPLE OF INCHES OF SNOW:redbounce AND
SLEET MIGHT ACCUMULATE ALONG WITH A GLAZE OF FREEZING RAIN. HEAVIER
PRECIPITATION AMOUNTS ARE EXPECTED FARTHER TO THE SOUTHWEST. IN ALL
LIKELIHOOD IF CURRENT MODEL PROJECTIONS CONTINUE A WINTER WEATHER
ADVISORY MAY BE ISSUED BY TUESDAY MORNING. THIS EVENT WOULD START
IMPACTING THE EVENING COMMUTE ON TUESDAY AND HAVE AN EFFECT ON THE
WEDNESDAY MORNING COMMUTE ALSO.

PLEASE USE THE TIME PRIOR TO THE EVENT TO MAKE THE NECESSARY
PREPARATIONS.

.SPOTTER INFORMATION STATEMENT...

SPOTTER ACTIVATION IS NOT EXPECTED AT THIS TIME.


----------



## JeepPlow18

Seems like we will be busy tomorrow afternoon and wednesday morning. They are saying anywhere from 1-3 to 2-5 inches, some mix in there and freezing rain to end then just rain. Either way its looks like we can play:bluebouncpayup


----------



## creativedesigns

tls22;677513 said:


> Going to be hard to believe but we might be plowing 2morrow night! Things have gotten interesting! winter storm watches going up!:waving:


" Looks like there might be somethin else going up 2morrow nite"   :waving:


----------



## forestfireguy

Ok, what the H**l is the deal with the weather? Forecast for 3-6 on one of my sites and 2-4 on the rest, this is miserable, planned for before the wknd snow, got nothing, got sick and now I have the worst sore throat in the friggin world and I'm gonna have to work all night tomorrow......UGH!!!!


----------



## DirtyJerzey

AW and WC both say rain for all of my jersey stuff, but AW says 1-2 for my PA account and WC is saying 1-6" for PA... Either way looks like Ill be out playing.. Just wish I could bring the new truck and plow out there but stupid blizzard forgot to send out my mount with the new plow and it wont be here til thursday


----------



## iceyman

im just looking at a week of solid rain......welcome to winter


----------



## DirtyJerzey

well i guess it just switched now WC is saying an inch of slush during the day, 1-3" over night so who the hell knows


----------



## Supper Grassy

NOAA is saying less than an inch of stuff here


----------



## iceyman

north guys might get lucky tues night........i dont think the cold will make it south enough:crying:


----------



## DirtyJerzey

iceyman;678245 said:


> north guys might get lucky tues night........i dont think the cold will make it south enough:crying:


still 52* out so Ill be pretty damn amazed if it gets cold, but all the weather places are still sayin snow


----------



## tls22

sleet here in edison....38...i went to bed it was 61


----------



## forestfireguy

There was this funny looking white stuff falling from the sky this morning, was wondering if there was a big fire somewhere as we all know it doesn't snow in Jersey anymore........Or does it??


----------



## DirtyJerzey

looks like everything is going to be a bust so far... all of the storm totals have went wayyy down, its only38* here


----------



## tls22

DirtyJerzey;678491 said:


> looks like everything is going to be a bust so far... all of the storm totals have went wayyy down, its only38* here


Hopefully we can get a salt run out of it, i have a account on my route next to the hostipal in holmdel!


----------



## DirtyJerzey

tls22;678497 said:


> Hopefully we can get a salt run out of it, i have a account on my route next to the hostipal in holmdel!


that is 2 seconds from my house.. what building do you do


----------



## tls22

DirtyJerzey;678500 said:


> that is 2 seconds from my house.. what building do you do


The law office next to bayshore nursery! I have the red trucks tls.....2500 gmc and the new dodge 3500 dump which i split with my father! Going to look forward to your updates on the weather, it tends to be diff up here in edison!


----------



## DirtyJerzey

tls22;678517 said:


> The law office next to bayshore nursery! I have the red trucks tls.....2500 gmc and the new dodge 3500 dump which i split with my father! Going to look forward to your updates on the weather, it tends to be diff up here in edison!


alright yup thats is literally 2minutes from my house, ill keep you updated, temp is dropping little mix of light sleet/rain right now


----------



## iceyman

DirtyJerzey;678546 said:


> alright yup thats is literally 2minutes from my house, ill keep you updated, temp is dropping little mix of light sleet/rain right now


ya icing here right now.... we need that snow line to creep about 20 miles southeast


----------



## tls22

big flakes coming down....sleet then went to snow! Coating everything! Going to salt soon!payup


----------



## sno commander

tls22;678517 said:


> The law office next to bayshore nursery! I have the red trucks tls.....2500 gmc and the new dodge 3500 dump which i split with my father! Going to look forward to your updates on the weather, it tends to be diff up here in edison!


you got a new truck tls? anyway there saying 2-3 inches here in northwest ct hopefully the 1st push of the year :redbounce


----------



## STEVE F 350

sleet,snow here in bricktown..


----------



## tls22

here


----------



## tls22

sno commander;678733 said:


> you got a new truck tls? anyway there saying 2-3 inches here in northwest ct hopefully the 1st push of the year :redbounce


Yeah sno, but i split it with my father! So its not really my truck, just half! So i did not want to make a big deal about it!


----------



## iceyman

thanks for the pic tim:waving: hopefully ill be comin up your way to start pushing some white stuff.....


----------



## tls22

iceyman;678756 said:


> thanks for the pic tim:waving: hopefully ill be comin up your way to start pushing some white stuff.....


np guys, i will keep you posted! Going to go shake salt now! later!payup


----------



## DirtyJerzey

got a good inch on the ground and roads here now... just going out for a salt run in a little....


----------



## iceyman

what i dont get is they are saying it will rain overnight but its only gonnna get colder...... it better stay snow.... god knows i could use the money


----------



## JeepPlow18

Looks like I might get 1-4 inches overnight tonight, then freezing rain tomorrow morning then just rain through the day. Very interesting storm. Have you guys looked at the long range??? This is only one of THREE to hit us in about a weeks time. Henry has posted snow maps:bluebouncpayup

http://www.accuweather.com/mt-news-blogs.asp?partner=accuweather&blog=meteomadness


----------



## shovelracer

Jeep, you got anything. Im dry as a bone over here. Looking at the radar if we dont get hit with this mass in the next 3 or so hours we may get zip. Glad to see you southern boys are getting some work.


----------



## Lil' Danny

Snow started falling 40mins ago here ( yeah, that white flaky stuff ! ) . Look like it's a stickin' to the grass.....


----------



## tls22

snowing good hear again, after a 3-4 hour break! Roads getting slushy again temp around 32! payup


----------



## Smith2287

Well I just loaded up both my trucks just playing the waiting game now!!! I hope to at least to try to get a chance to salt tonight. It is just starting to snow here in bergen county. Good luck everyone!!!!!


----------



## Lil' Danny

An update- Snow still falling, temp 32 degrees, roads are beginning to be covered ! Good luck to you guys.


----------



## Smith2287

Lil' Danny;679137 said:


> An update- Snow still falling, temp 32 degrees, roads are beginning to be covered ! Good luck to you guys.


Yep same to you, good luck everyone else!!!


----------



## tls22

have fun guys and shiney side up! Im prob going to shake again later, it builds up on the roads then melts! I think thats all she is going to give me!


----------



## forestfireguy

Rds and lots covering in Bergen County(Hackensack)


----------



## Smith2287

I live in New Milford the next town over and its not sticking to the roads yet. But if it is sticking in Hackensack that is a great sign, good luck!!!


----------



## iceyman

i feel like im at a strip club,,,,,,you get to see the action but you never get to play with it:realmad:


----------



## grandview

I heard someone dropped a snow cone and all the plow jockies were rioting to clean it up.


----------



## Smith2287

About to go out and check my lots looks like I might get to plow tonight as well as salt. Got a little over an inch on the roads, if it hits two I will get to do my whole route!!!! Have a good night out tonight everyone.


----------



## blk90s13

I am going out right now as well maybe we will plow ( keeps finger crossed )


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

sure are getting screwed royally on this one!

32-34d right night, but by 7am, 37deg  

Dont need to salt anything really in central/south jersey burlington county area. our trenton/ewing/yardville areas got salted though, seems to be the line of snow accumulation/slush on the streets and more rain/non freezing stuff on the surface south of there where 80% of our sites are :realmad:

3 more storms similar this coming week, god something turn into all snow and get cold enough already.


----------



## JeepPlow18

shovelracer;679068 said:


> Jeep, you got anything. Im dry as a bone over here. Looking at the radar if we dont get hit with this mass in the next 3 or so hours we may get zip. Glad to see you southern boys are getting some work.


Yea its snowing here lightly but steadily. Started around 6PM for me about an inch or a little over so far and still lightly snowing. You central boys are getting in on the heavier bands. Looks like we all will get another heavier line coming through shortly. Happy Plowing guys. Good luck and be safe.payup:bluebounc


----------



## JeepPlow18

Ramairfreak98ss;679434 said:


> sure are getting screwed royally on this one!
> 
> 32-34d right night, but by 7am, 37deg
> 
> Dont need to salt anything really in central/south jersey burlington county area. our trenton/ewing/yardville areas got salted though, seems to be the line of snow accumulation/slush on the streets and more rain/non freezing stuff on the surface south of there where 80% of our sites are :realmad:
> 
> 3 more storms similar this coming week, god something turn into all snow and get cold enough already.


I hear you. Out of the three storms the only bad thing for south jersey is the storms are all roughly taking the same track. might shift a little but not that much. Henry on accuweather kept on drawing the line at central jersey again might shift for you.


----------



## tls22

2 inches here in edison, now sleet and frz rain!

got a salt run out of it! I scrape a lot just for fun!:redbounce


----------



## mike psd

you need some chirstmas light up little buddy you have more then me now but ti still snowing


----------



## creativedesigns

Awww, look at Timmys lil x-mas tree! LOL All lite up and all.... :waving:


----------



## iceyman

creativedesigns;679626 said:


> Awww, look at Timmys lil x-mas tree! LOL All lite up and all.... :waving:


the first thing i saw in the pic was his truck.... at least he could make a snowball from the grass..... we only had a lil dusting b4 the rains came down....


----------



## s&mll

Got about an inch before the rain started an hour ago.

Although saw one group of condos being plowed.

But I'm at home on lawnsite and clearly not plowing


----------



## Smith2287

Just got in guys I had about an inch before the rain started here in bergen county. I got to plow one lot where the owner always wants it done even at an inch. But I got to salt 6 others so I guess some money is better than none. Now I hope one of these two upcoming storms will let us get out there again!!!!


----------



## JeepPlow18

Got an inch here too in sparta before the freezing rain. I just got back scraped most lots and salted them:bluebouncpayup Its 30-31 and raining here


----------



## tls22

Going to go check the lots, temp about 33-34! I hope thursday-friday brings us more!payup:waving:


----------



## DirtyJerzey

tls22;679799 said:


> Going to go check the lots, temp about 33-34! I hope thursday-friday brings us more!payup:waving:


not looking so good anymore... yesterday was just another tease


----------



## 600rrpilot

i got out to salt my route. keep your fingers crossed for friday now. then sunday....then xmas!


----------



## tls22

DirtyJerzey;680100 said:


> not looking so good anymore... yesterday was just another tease


Im feeling this one, looks like from trenton north will be plowing friday night! Im callling it! Its mine, no1 to the east, south, west, or north! Its all mine!:waving:


----------



## iceyman

tls22;680171 said:


> Im feeling this one, looks like from trenton north will be plowing friday night! Im callling it! Its mine, no1 to the east, south, west, or north! Its all mine!:waving:


share it timmy please:crying:


----------



## tls22

Holy sh*t.....lets roll!:redbounce



URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MOUNT HOLLY NJ
249 PM EST WED DEC 17 2008

NJZ009-010-PAZ060-069-181000-
/O.NEW.KPHI.WS.A.0007.081219T0900Z-081220T0300Z/
HUNTERDON-SOMERSET-BERKS-BUCKS-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...FLEMINGTON...SOMERVILLE...READING...
DOYLESTOWN
249 PM EST WED DEC 17 2008

...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM LATE THURSDAY NIGHT THROUGH
FRIDAY EVENING...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN MOUNT HOLLY HAS ISSUED A WINTER
STORM WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM LATE THURSDAY NIGHT THROUGH
FRIDAY EVENING.

A LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM IS FORECAST TO MOVE THROUGH THE OHIO VALLEY
FRIDAY AND THEN REDEVELOP OFF THE MIDDLE ATLANTIC COAST FRIDAY NIGHT
BEFORE MOVING FARTHER OFFSHORE ON SATURDAY. AN ARCTIC HIGH PRESSURE
SYSTEM TO ITS NORTH IS EXPECTED TO PROVIDE A FRESH SUPPLY OF COLD
AIR FOR THIS SYSTEM.

THE RESULT IS A POTENTIAL FOR ANOTHER WINTRY MIX OF SNOW, SLEET AND
FREEZING RAIN. UNLIKE THE LAST SYSTEM, THIS ONE WILL HAVE MORE
MOISTURE ASSOCIATED WITH IT AND STORM TOTAL PRECIPITATION AMOUNTS
WILL BE HIGHER. SNOW SHOULD ARRIVE BY DAYBREAK FRIDAY. WARMER AIR
MOVING IN ALOFT SHOULD MIX OR CHANGE THE SNOW OVER TO SLEET AND
FREEZING RAIN...PROBABLY PLAIN RAIN IN THE SOUTHERN PARTS OF THE
COUNTIES. THE HEAVIEST PRECIPITATION SHOULD TAPER OFF BY FRIDAY
EVENING. TRAVEL ON FRIDAY WILL NOT BE EASY.

INITIAL ESTIMATES FOR SNOW AND SLEET ACCUMULATIONS ARE 3 TO 6
INCHES WITH THE HIGHEST AMOUNTS IN THE UPPER OR NORTHERN PARTS OF
THE COUNTIES. IN ADDITION AROUND ONE QUARTER OF AN INCH OF ICE COULD
ALSO OCCUR.

A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS THERE IS A POTENTIAL FOR SIGNIFICANT
SNOW...SLEET...OR ICE ACCUMULATIONS THAT MAY IMPACT TRAVEL.
CONTINUE TO MONITOR THE LATEST FORECASTS.

$$

RPW/TFG


----------



## Lil' Danny

We're in the Storm Watch too, then Sunday into Monday is looking like another shot.It isn't even winter yet and this forecast looks better than last year ! 38 degrees on Christmas ! I'll settle for it...


----------



## DirtyJerzey

so far nothing for my NJ stuff maybe just a dusting but hopefully we will get something, but this is just in from my PA stuff payuppayup 
WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM LATE THURSDAY NIGHT THROUGH FRIDAY EVENING... 

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN MOUNT HOLLY HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM WATCH... WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM LATE THURSDAY NIGHT THROUGH FRIDAY EVENING. 

A LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM IS FORECAST TO MOVE THROUGH THE OHIO VALLEY FRIDAY AND THEN REDEVELOP OFF THE MIDDLE ATLANTIC COAST FRIDAY NIGHT BEFORE MOVING FARTHER OFFSHORE ON SATURDAY. AN ARCTIC HIGH PRESSURE SYSTEM TO ITS NORTH IS EXPECTED TO PROVIDE A FRESH SUPPLY OF COLD AIR FOR THIS SYSTEM. 

THE RESULT IS A POTENTIAL FOR HEAVY SNOW ON FRIDAY INTO FRIDAY NIGHT. SNOW SHOULD ARRIVE BY DAYBREAK ON FRIDAY. WARMER AIR MOVING IN ALOFT MIGHT MIX OR CHANGE THE SNOW OVER TO SLEET AND POSSIBLY EVEN FREEZING RAIN. THIS IS MORE LIKELY TO OCCUR IN THE LEHIGH VALLEY AND ALONG THE INTERSTATE 80 CORRIDOR. THE HEAVIEST PRECIPITATION SHOULD TAPER OFF BY FRIDAY EVENING. THE FRIDAY AFTERNOON AND EVENING COMMUTE WILL BE DIFFICULT AT BEST. 

INITIAL ESTIMATES FOR SNOW AND SLEET ACCUMULATIONS ARE 6 TO 12 INCHES WITH THE HIGHEST AMOUNTS OVER THE HIGHER TERRAIN. 

PLEASE USE THE REST OF TODAY AND THURSDAY TO MAKE THE NECESSARY PREPARATIONS. THIS HAS THE POTENTIAL TO BE THE MOST WIDESPREAD AND DISRUPTIVE WINTER STORM OF THE SEASON SO FAR. 

A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS THERE IS A POTENTIAL FOR SIGNIFICANT SNOW... SLEET... OR ICE ACCUMULATIONS THAT MAY IMPACT TRAVEL. CONTINUE TO MONITOR THE LATEST FORECASTS.


----------



## s&mll

Wow 3-6 possible for somerset/middlesex county..... count me in


----------



## ford550

> WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM LATE THURSDAY NIGHT THROUGH FRIDAY EVENING...
> 
> THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN MOUNT HOLLY HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM WATCH... WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM LATE THURSDAY NIGHT THROUGH FRIDAY EVENING.
> 
> A LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM IS FORECAST TO MOVE THROUGH THE OHIO VALLEY FRIDAY AND THEN REDEVELOP OFF THE MIDDLE ATLANTIC COAST FRIDAY NIGHT BEFORE MOVING FARTHER OFFSHORE ON SATURDAY. AN ARCTIC HIGH PRESSURE SYSTEM TO ITS NORTH IS EXPECTED TO PROVIDE A FRESH SUPPLY OF COLD AIR FOR THIS SYSTEM.
> 
> THE RESULT IS A POTENTIAL FOR HEAVY SNOW ON FRIDAY INTO FRIDAY NIGHT. SNOW SHOULD ARRIVE BY DAYBREAK ON FRIDAY. WARMER AIR MOVING IN ALOFT MIGHT MIX OR CHANGE THE SNOW OVER TO SLEET AND POSSIBLY EVEN FREEZING RAIN. THIS IS MORE LIKELY TO OCCUR IN THE LEHIGH VALLEY AND ALONG THE INTERSTATE 80 CORRIDOR. THE HEAVIEST PRECIPITATION SHOULD TAPER OFF BY FRIDAY EVENING. THE FRIDAY AFTERNOON AND EVENING COMMUTE WILL BE DIFFICULT AT BEST.
> 
> INITIAL ESTIMATES FOR SNOW AND SLEET ACCUMULATIONS ARE 6 TO 12 INCHES WITH THE HIGHEST AMOUNTS OVER THE HIGHER TERRAIN.
> 
> PLEASE USE THE REST OF TODAY AND THURSDAY TO MAKE THE NECESSARY PREPARATIONS. THIS HAS THE POTENTIAL TO BE THE MOST WIDESPREAD AND DISRUPTIVE WINTER STORM OF THE SEASON SO FAR.
> 
> A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS THERE IS A POTENTIAL FOR SIGNIFICANT SNOW... SLEET... OR ICE ACCUMULATIONS THAT MAY IMPACT TRAVEL. CONTINUE TO MONITOR THE LATEST FORECASTS.


This is for me:bluebounc
I know I live in PA, but I figured only being 15min from P'burg, NJ is close enough :waving:
The 10 day shows 4 potential storms rolling thru. Lets hope we get them guys so we can make payup payup
Thanks for letting me chime in, I'm stoked.


----------



## s&mll

Im a sub so I only plow. But I just see all these salters out at night and wish I was plowing.


----------



## tls22

ford550;680357 said:


> This is for me:bluebounc
> I know I live in PA, but I figured only being 15min from P'burg, NJ is close enough :
> The 10 day shows 4 potential storms rolling thru. Lets hope we get them guys so we can make
> Thanks for letting me chime in, I'm stoked.


Welcome aboard!:waving:

This is the real deal guys, time to put our petty differences aside! We shall engage into a snowplowing mob and kick this snows ass!:redbounce


----------



## JeepPlow18

tls22;679799 said:


> Going to go check the lots, temp about 33-34! I hope thursday-friday brings us more!payup:waving:


Yea definitely. Friday storm looks really good right now. They are estimating anywhere from 3-6 or 6-12 depending on where the heavy snow bands set up in my area. Then sunday and again on christmas evepayuppayup


----------



## ford550

> Welcome aboard!


Thanks.
Maybe we can get a few in row here like everyone else on this site has been getting so far this year. Think POSITIVE! Think SNOW!


----------



## shovelracer

Its about time. This morning was out of control. I was out from 1-5 AM. Dropped the plow to save some salt, but by sun up there wasnt much left. Temps were pretty warm on the rain and the ground, but the air was chilly. Used more salt than I would have liked. On my way home I saw at least 50 guys driving around with there plows on. Not one salter other than municipal though. Today was a salt kind of day. Not sure what everyone was doing other than hoping. I did see one local LCO sent their crews out to scrape the 1/4" of melting ice off the residentials. Pretty poor decision if you ask me. He has a 2" trigger paid per push.

Glad to see some better weather might be heading this way. And a day storm to boot. Hooray


----------



## dieselpusher

lets go boys


----------



## iceyman

central jersey is right on that terror line of rain and snow/ice....... we need that cold to blast in a little bit harder


----------



## Lil' Danny

Well, they changed me from snow/sleet 1-2 inches possible to " Heavy Snow", 6-10 inches possible. I like this winter better already ! 

NORTHERN FAIRFIELD-NORTHERN NEW HAVEN-NORTHERN MIDDLESEX-
NORTHERN NEW LONDON-SOUTHERN FAIRFIELD-SOUTHERN NEW HAVEN-
SOUTHERN MIDDLESEX-SOUTHERN NEW LONDON-WESTERN PASSAIC-BERGEN-
EASTERN PASSAIC-ORANGE-PUTNAM-ROCKLAND-NORTHERN WESTCHESTER-
SOUTHERN WESTCHESTER-
502 AM EST THU DEC 18 2008

...WINTER STORM WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM FRIDAY MORNING
THROUGH FRIDAY EVENING...

A WINTER STORM WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM FRIDAY MORNING
THROUGH FRIDAY EVENING.

SNOW IS EXPECTED TO OVERSPREAD THE REGION FRIDAY MORNING...AND
COULD BECOME HEAVY AT TIMES ESPECIALLY IN THE AFTERNOON. SNOW
COULD ALSO MIX WITH SLEET IN THE AFTERNOON IN AREAS CLOSER TO THE
COAST. THERE IS THE POTENTIAL FOR SNOWFALL ACCUMULATIONS OF 6 TO
12 INCHES...WITH THE HIGHEST AMOUNTS FARTHER INLAND.

A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS THERE IS A POTENTIAL FOR SIGNIFICANT
SNOW...SLEET...OR ICE ACCUMULATIONS THAT MAY IMPACT TRAVEL.
CONTINUE TO MONITOR THE LATEST FORECASTS.


----------



## tp property

Let's hope this one doesn't fizzle out. 
This year is definitely looking way better than last year already.

Now getting paid is always a different story.


----------



## Smith2287

Warning is still up here in bergen county, anywhere from 3-12 inches before it all comes to an end saturday night!!!! This winter is shaping out to be better than last already.
$


----------



## tls22

By no means should we post in the old jersey thread, i will not tolarate that! I never want to see that at the top again! :realmad: That is a very bad luck thread, we shall not speak fo this anymore!


----------



## iceyman

could we possible get lucky tomorrow.......idk.... my area still saying only an inch or so but maybe it could be more/.... i hops so :bluebounc


----------



## tls22

Im down......its game time!:redbounce




URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MOUNT HOLLY NJ
341 PM EST THU DEC 18 2008

...A WINTER STORM WILL IMPACT THE AREA ON FRIDAY...

.LOW PRESSURE FROM THE CENTRAL PLAINS WILL RACE TO THE NEW JERSEY
COAST BY FRIDAY EVENING...BRINGING WINTER PRECIPITATION TO THE
AREA BEGINNING FRIDAY MORNING. AS WARMER AIR MOVES IN ALOFT...A
MIXTURE OF SNOW...SLEET AND FREEZING RAIN IS EXPECTED.
PRECIPITATION SHOULD END FRIDAY EVENING AS THE LOW MOVES RAPIDLY
OUT TO SEA. ANOTHER STORM IS EXPECTED SATURDAY NIGHT AND SUNDAY...
BRINGING EVEN MORE WINTER PRECIPITATION TO THE AREA.

NJZ007>010-PAZ060>062-191100-
/O.UPG.KPHI.WS.A.0007.081219T0900Z-081220T0300Z/
/O.NEW.KPHI.WS.W.0005.081219T1100Z-081220T0500Z/
WARREN-MORRIS-HUNTERDON-SOMERSET-BERKS-LEHIGH-NORTHAMPTON-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...WASHINGTON...MORRISTOWN...FLEMINGTON...
SOMERVILLE...READING...ALLENTOWN...BETHLEHEM...EASTON
341 PM EST THU DEC 18 2008

...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 6 AM FRIDAY TO MIDNIGHT
EST FRIDAY NIGHT...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN MOUNT HOLLY HAS ISSUED A WINTER
STORM WARNING FOR A WINTRY MIX OF SNOW...SLEET...AND FREEZING
RAIN...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 6 AM FRIDAY TO MIDNIGHT EST FRIDAY
NIGHT. THE WINTER STORM WATCH IS NO LONGER IN EFFECT.

SNOW WILL ENTER THE AREA FROM WEST TO EAST AROUND DAYBREAK
FRIDAY. SNOW WILL MIX WITH SLEET AND FREEZING RAIN BEGINNING
AROUND NOON. PRECIPITATION IS EXPECTED TO END FRIDAY EVENING AS
THE LOW MOVES AWAY FROM THE AREA.

SNOW AND SLEET ACCUMULATIONS OF 4 TO 8 INCHES ARE EXPECTED FROM THIS
STORM IN THE NORTHERN PORTIONS OF THE LEHIGH VALLEY...AS WELL AS
THE NORTHERN PORTIONS OF WARREN AND MORRIS COUNTIES IN NEW
JERSEY...WHILE 3 TO 6 INCHES ARE EXPECTED IN THE SOUTHERN
PORTIONS OF THESE AREAS...INCLUDING THE I-78 CORRIDOR. SOME
FREEZING RAIN IS ALSO POSSIBLE. THE FRIDAY AFTERNOON AND EVENING
COMMUTE WILL BE GREATLY IMPACTED. THIS STORM COULD BE THE MOST
SIGNIFICANT WINTER STORM OF THE SEASON SO FAR.

A WINTER STORM WARNING MEANS SIGNIFICANT AMOUNTS OF SNOW...
SLEET...AND ICE ARE EXPECTED OR OCCURRING. STRONG WINDS ARE ALSO
POSSIBLE. THIS WILL MAKE TRAVEL VERY HAZARDOUS OR IMPOSSIBLE.


----------



## grandview

Timmy I hope all the snow doesn't dump on me and leave you with nothing.


----------



## iceyman

grandview;681770 said:


> Timmy I hope all the snow doesn't dump on me and leave you with nothing.


if it doesnt snow tomorrow were gonna make you buy all our plows so they can get some use


----------



## JD Dave

iceyman;681814 said:


> if it doesnt snow tomorrow were gonna make you buy all our plows so they can get some use


I hope Timmy gets to lose his snow cherry.


----------



## JeepPlow18

I like this 6-10 inches forecasted in my area. SNOW for everyone in northern Jersey:bluebounc:bluebouncpayup


----------



## iceyman

JeepPlow18;681852 said:


> I like this 6-10 inches forecasted in my area. SNOW for everyone in northern Jersey:bluebounc:bluebouncpayup


im just hoping we can eek out 3" at some point tomroow


----------



## KelleyZP

iceyman;681919 said:


> im just hoping we can eek out 3" at some point tomroow


Amen to that----- heck I'll even take 2 inches....


----------



## s&mll

Few more hours and we will hopefully start to see some white stuff fall. It this turns into rain I think I will sell my plow


----------



## grandview

I think NJ is always going to be the Bridesmaid .


----------



## tjlands

35 deg already right on the 195 corridor, all rain again. Maybe allittle icey tonight as temps drop and then again tommorrow night.


----------



## StoneDevil

RAIN RAIN go away come back another day,RAIN RAIN go away come back another day,RAIN RAIN go away come back another day,RAIN RAIN go away come back another day,RAIN RAIN go away come back another day,RAIN RAIN go away come back another day


----------



## tls22

snowing heavy!::bluebounc


----------



## grandview

Tim,I can't make it out is that your truck ? I can't see clearly through all that snow.


----------



## tls22

grandview;682789 said:


> Tim,I can't make it out is that your truck ? I can't see clearly through all that snow.


LOL Just plow my street!


----------



## 06HD BOSS

That stuff better be coming here Tim!!!!!!


----------



## STEVE F 350

Looks like north jersey is going to get a nice one..


----------



## iceyman

steve me and you wont be getting much excpet for a sloppy mess...... lets hope east brunswick is above that line....... nice pics tim.....nice to see the plow still works...lol


----------



## iceyman

StoneDevil;682643 said:


> RAIN RAIN go away come back another day,RAIN RAIN go away come back another day,RAIN RAIN go away come back another day,RAIN RAIN go away come back another day,RAIN RAIN go away come back another day,RAIN RAIN go away come back another day


lmao........


----------



## s&mll

about inch and half here so far. But radar looks like its gonna be rain in about 20 minutes.


----------



## diesel dave 04

IM bumed also Im in north east Pa and it is raining heavy here, I really wanted to try the V plow out.Bummer


----------



## iceyman

yep rain just creeped up to me and it looks too be going north,,,,,if we dont get a plow out of this i dont know what ill do with myself


----------



## tjlands

iceyman;682901 said:


> yep rain just creeped up to me and it looks too be going north,,,,,if we dont get a plow out of this i dont know what ill do with myself


did you get any snow in E-town


----------



## GreenManEnvy

diesel dave 04;682877 said:


> IM bumed also Im in north east Pa and it is raining heavy here, I really wanted to try the V plow out.Bummer


Dave, I just came back from clearing nearly 3", and it's still coming down over here in the Mahoning Valley. Maybe there's hope for your part of NEPA!

Doesn't help the guys over the border all that much, though!


----------



## tls22

Got about 3-4 in edison and about 6-7 in union! Did 4 hours of opening stuff up, going back out at 8 to clean-up!payup


----------



## MnM

yea got 1-2 inches of pushable snow in holmdel and shrewsbery then it rained. I think I will wait to like 4 or 5 to salt though. At least I got to push


----------



## s&mll

5 pushes in and line bursts. No spare line on the truck. Drop the plow. Go get a line. Fix it and pushed. Got about 4 inches then rain all around me.


----------



## JeepPlow18

I got about 8 inches. Nice two pushes per accountpayup Well boys we finally got what we have waiting for. first time in a couple of years that we have gotten over 6 inches:bluebounc


----------



## svelasquez

Rain & slush in Marlboro. I should have opened a surf shop instead.


----------



## dieselpusher

did really good here in dumont id say about 6 inches.

im happy haha payuppayup


----------



## iceyman

tjlands;682940 said:


> did you get any snow in E-town


dusting but not anyhting worth mentioning


----------



## iceyman

got to push about an inch of slush yesterdaywesport lol was goood to get out for the first time this year.....makes me remeber how much i love to plow...and make money....lol it must be the new thread that was started for us


----------



## tjlands

No pushes yet but we did have our 3rd full salting run this morning.


----------



## ford550

We got about 4 inches then about .5 inch of freezing rain. Always makes for a nice mess. Then of coarse we had a flash freeze at about 2am and everything wet turned into a skating rink. But, regardless, we pushed and salted so that's all that matters payuppayup. NWS is calling for about 2"-4" again tonight and tomorrow, no change over. Nice back to back storms payuppayup


----------



## tls22

Wow did i have fun! About 3-4 in edison and 6-7 on my route up north!payup

Plowed from 1230pm-330pm....then 8pm-1am last night! More snow 2morrow!:redbounce


----------



## iceyman

only calling for an inch in EB..... then changeover... i could def use another 2 inches for a beautiful sunday push........ cant get much better than snow and football on all day


----------



## diesel dave 04

I feel the pain Cant we get a plowable storm with out this rain crap!!!!


----------



## tls22

here we go again!:redbounce



Winter Weather Advisory
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MOUNT HOLLY NJ
244 PM EST SAT DEC 20 2008

DEZ001-MDZ008-NJZ012-013-015>019-PAZ067>071-210500-
/O.NEW.KPHI.WW.Y.0017.081221T0800Z-081221T1800Z/
NEW CASTLE-CECIL-MIDDLESEX-WESTERN MONMOUTH-MERCER-SALEM-
GLOUCESTER-CAMDEN-NORTHWESTERN BURLINGTON-CHESTER-MONTGOMERY-
BUCKS-DELAWARE-PHILADELPHIA-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...WILMINGTON...ELKTON...NEW BRUNSWICK...
FREEHOLD...TRENTON...PENNSVILLE...GLASSBORO...CAMDEN...
CHERRY HILL...MOORESTOWN...MOUNT HOLLY...WEST CHESTER...
NORRISTOWN...DOYLESTOWN...MEDIA...PHILADELPHIA
244 PM EST SAT DEC 20 2008

...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 3 AM TO 1 PM EST
SUNDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN MOUNT HOLLY HAS ISSUED A WINTER
WEATHER ADVISORY FOR SNOW SLEET AND FREEZING RAIN...WHICH IS IN
EFFECT FROM 3 AM TO 1 PM EST SUNDAY.

SNOW SLEET AND FREEZING RAIN ARE EXPECTED FROM THE PHILADELPHIA
AND TRENTON METROPOLITAN AREAS SOUTHWEST THROUGH WILMINGTON
DELAWARE TO NORTHEAST MARYLAND. SNOW IS EXPECTED TO ACCUMULATE 1
TO 3 INCHES NORTH AND WEST OF PHILADELPHIA, WITH AROUND AN INCH
OVER THE REST OF THE AREA.

SNOW SHOULD BEGIN BETWEEN 2 AND 5 AM. EARLY SUNDAY MORNING...THERE
COULD BE A PERIOD OF HEAVY SNOW BEFORE THE SNOW TRANSITIONS OVER
TO FREEZING RAIN AND SLEET. BY LATE MORNING, THE FREEZING RAIN AND
SLEET SHOULD TURN TO RAIN, MAINLY FROM PHILADELPHIA SOUTH AND
EAST.

TRAVEL CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED TO BE SLIPPERY LATE TONIGHT INTO
SUNDAY AFTERNOON.

THE CAUSE FOR THE WINTRY WEATHER IS AN AREA OF LOW PRESSURE THAT
WILL MOVE IN FROM THE WEST TONIGHT AND THEN REFORM EAST OF THE NEW
JERSEY COAST. THIS LOW WILL THEN INTENSIFY RAPIDLY AS IT HEADS
NORTHEAST TO NOVA SCOTIA THROUGH SUNDAY NIGHT.

AN ARCTIC AIRMASS WILL MOVE OVER THE REGION LATE SUNDAY AND SUNDAY
NIGHT WITH STRONG GUSTY WINDS AND WIND CHILLS DROPPING AS LOW AS
ZERO.

A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY MEANS THAT PERIODS OF SNOW...SLEET...OR
FREEZING RAIN WILL CAUSE TRAVEL DIFFICULTIES. BE PREPARED FOR
SLIPPERY ROADS AND LIMITED VISIBILITIES...AND USE CAUTION WHILE
DRIVING.

$$

RNS


----------



## Gerry125

This looks good so far, hope you guys had as much fun as i did these last two dayspayup


----------



## Supper Grassy

We only got rain down here =(


----------



## JeepPlow18

Its crazy when your under a winter storm warning, then its canceled to be replaced with a winter storm watch from the storm thats on its heels. You have to love those back to back stormspayup:bluebounc


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

FINALLY we are salting in central/south jersey! Couple times now and plenty more coming this week, at this point ill take the ice/light snow for salting.

Any of you guys handle Walgreens pharmacy accounts in north jersey? PM or email me whenever you get a chance.


----------



## Tjw1104

Got Flurries in millington, this stinks all this action an the guy i was supposed to be subing for flaked out on me


----------



## JeepPlow18

Tjw1104;684719 said:


> Got Flurries in millington, this stinks all this action an the guy i was supposed to be subing for flaked out on me


I hear you on that one. I was setting up a sub with one guy and a salt delivery with another. The salt guy finally gets back to me a month later and says we cant order it anymore and the sub still has not called me yet ( over two months now), I got another one anyways on both. Why even talk if you cant deliver? right?

O by the way its snowing here maybe a half an inch so far. Does not look impressive on radar this morning. I think we might get a dud if it doent intensify and fill in more. Still saying 3-5 inches for me. My guess is it will be on the lower side.


----------



## JeepPlow18

Snow stopped for a couple of hours. Big dry pocket but now it looks like more is coming. Hows the rest of you guys doing?


----------



## Lil' Danny

Started snowing at about 11:30 last night, continued through the night, and as I opened this thread it changed over to freezing rain. Yuck. I'm going out to take care of my 5 drive-ways before it turns to plain rain....Be safe men


----------



## iceyman

had to drive home form the wifeys at 430 this moroning and it was straight ice comiong down.... had to out 4 wd on for the first time this year....it was realll bad but i guess alll the rain made that ice go away


----------



## itr.#1446

hey jeepplow you need any help with any storms coming up, guy i was working for has only accounts down in new brunswick and i went down the first day and it wasnt worth it. I am over in vernon so let me know.


----------



## JeepPlow18

itr.#1446;685274 said:


> hey jeepplow you need any help with any storms coming up, guy i was working for has only accounts down in new brunswick and i went down the first day and it wasnt worth it. I am over in vernon so let me know.


Ok thanks. Thats good to know. I already have a sub just in case of break downs or if I really get overloaded.

mike

I only got about 1 1/2 inches but still its plowable so thats all that matters. Im kind of glad that it was not a half a foot because its tight at my accounts and space to put snow runs out very fast.


----------



## tls22

What a crazy 3 days...started snowing at 10am on friday off and since 12pm today! Got back from the bar at 3am(for my b-day celebration) it was so icey out and with some ocean effect snow! Got at call at 11am to push slush for a hour! Now time for some sleep! What a great winter weekend! Hope many more to come!payup


----------



## blk90s13

Yes it was a crazy weekend for me as well plowing friday then work saturday to brother's birthday party and then plowing again its all good keep them coming payup ( I need a real plow pump the e-47 is wack :realmad: )


----------



## shovelracer

You guys should feel lucky you had some time off on saturday. We worked till 6 AM saturday morning. Slept for 4 hours. Then went out on some on time calls.payup. Got home serviced all the equipment. Loaded up material. Had dinner. Drank a beer. Went to bed. 7 hours later woke up and did it all over again. 5 hours of sleep again last night and then site checks and another few salt apps. It was freaking brutal this morning. Now its time for some coffee and the rest of the day will be spent servicing the trucks. Im looking forward to a few days off. 

Of course my workers would like it to snow every day payup, but I dont think I could keep up. Meanwhile enjoy the upcoming holiday.


----------



## Smith2287

Just finally finished from this long weekend. The first storm beat us up as I had 6 trucks on the road and was still plowing for 15 hours. Than grabbed a bite to eat and continued to break ice on walks and salt lots for another 11 hours. So for the first half was out for about 36 straight hours. Than came home finally and watched the weather and reloaded everything back up again!!! Than another 15 hours and finally finished all the accounts. Man I hope this type of winter can continue!!!!!


----------



## dieselpusher

i hear you on that one smith. i love it and its just the start of winter...literally.

lets do this boys!!


----------



## ford550

Just finally got to sitting down at the computer. Friday started at 9am and didn't end for us until 6am Saturday morning. Slept for some, had to watch kids as wife went to work Saturday night. Sunday was out a 5am and got home around 3pm only to be called back out for a service call for salting, got back at 7pm. Slept and got to salt again this morning (WOW was it cold) at 4am was done by 7am. Got calls for new 2 new commercial accounts because their current guys dropped the ball.payup Went back out at 2pm to salt them down because they were frozen blocks of ice, let them melt off a little and then scraped off, got back home at 6pm. Ahhhh, and now I get to rest 
Too bad these next couple storms are going to be rain, (which doesn't seem possible when its 10* out), boooooo:angry:


----------



## Lil' Danny

Well boys, looks like our awesome winter is going to have a bump in it soon. Get out the water-ski's again....


----------



## tjlands

Yeah no sh$t, 12 deg this morning and rain coming in tonight, only in NJ.


----------



## iceyman

tjlands;687893 said:


> Yeah no sh$t, 12 deg this morning and rain coming in tonight, only in NJ.


its truly amazing isnt it........ i had a decent push on fri nite but that looks like it could be it for a couple weeks. im goin to upstate NY then canada for 2 weeks skiing soo ill try to send down some snow for you guys to play with.....


----------



## Lil' Danny

Rain, 40 degree weather, and Christmas just don't go hand in hand to me......


----------



## tls22

Looks like im going to lose my snow pack......ratttttttttttts! Dont worry boys looks like a snowy pattern starting next week! If you golf staurday looks good...talking 60's!


----------



## JeepPlow18

tls22;688295 said:


> Looks like im going to lose my snow pack......ratttttttttttts! Dont worry boys looks like a snowy pattern starting next week! If you golf staurday looks good...talking 60's!


Yea thats true crazy jersey weather Im under a winter weather advisory for a few hours of freezing rain then over o just rain later on in the morning. Sill hoping for another salt apppayup O and what a weekend lol I love itpayup


----------



## JeepPlow18

Ut o....its not supposed to start for a few more hours but I heard something hitting the window and went outside. Well to my amazement its raining and a little sleet mixed in at 25 degrees Should be fun doing a salt run in this in a couple of hours.


----------



## prizeprop

Wasnt fun getting to accounts this morning at 4:30 am. Barely got to my truck, had to throw salt in order to get to my truck door.Then crawled down the mountain with my plow down.Once I got to town it wasnt much better, had to pull over two times to let dopes pass me because they were driving too close.Nice to make an unexpected salt run$$$$$$$$.


----------



## JeepPlow18

prizeprop;689135 said:


> Wasnt fun getting to accounts this morning at 4:30 am. Barely got to my truck, had to throw salt in order to get to my truck door.Then crawled down the mountain with my plow down.Once I got to town it wasnt much better, had to pull over two times to let dopes pass me because they were driving too close.Nice to make an unexpected salt run$$$$$$$$.


Yea haha. I know what your talking about. When the freezing rain started at 25 degrees it almost immediately iced over and cars were driving as if it was just plain rain. I was actually expecting it. It was in the forecast but I didnt think that we would get any ice. Still good salt runpayup


----------



## snowhappy

Ocean county must have an invisible force field around it LoL.........What the HELL


----------



## STEVE F 350

Merry Christmas guys..


----------



## diesel dave 04

snowhappy;689334 said:


> Ocean county must have an invisible force field around it LoL.........What the HELL


It is not just in Ocean County Nj, I think it is over the border to Pa also. I feel the pain I been waiting to try my new /used MVP on my bronco. Im going on a short 5 day vacation in late jan. The first winter getaway i been on since 93 when i started plowing snow. I just know that is when the snow will fly around here.


----------



## shovelracer

Absolutely rediculous today. Went on the normal salt run early this morning. Got home. Then got called out on 3 separate occasions to handle one time special requests.payuppayup. Just got home. I had a nice day all planned out. So much for that. Happy Holidays.


----------



## DirtyJerzey

ive given up on NJ... Ive been out taking care of my PA accounts since thursday night.... Logged in some serious hours over the last few days. Bought myself a new vbox last night and broke her in this morning out in PA for a 6hour salt run... 

just went outside here in a tshirt and i wasnt even cold, think its close to 60* right now here, on friggin christmas!!!

Merry xmas guys!


----------



## JeepPlow18

diesel dave 04;689464 said:


> It is not just in Ocean County Nj, I think it is over the border to Pa also. I feel the pain I been waiting to try my new /used MVP on my bronco. Im going on a short 5 day vacation in late jan. The first winter getaway i been on since 93 when i started plowing snow. I just know that is when the snow will fly around here.


Im going on vacation too but in a week jan 2-12. Going on my first cruise:bluebounc I have guys now that plow for me using my equipment so hopefully as im vacationing I will still be making the payuppayup

Merry Christmas guys


----------



## tls22

Merry xmass jersey, im glad we had a crazy week, i never saw it so icey in my life then how it was tuesday night! I hope every1 was save! I think me and salting go hand and hand!payup


----------



## blk90s13

Merry X-mas everyone


----------



## JeepPlow18

Here we go again with this ice garbage.....Freezing rain advisory for sussex countypayup


----------



## JPMAKO

JeepPlow18;691230 said:


> Here we go again with this ice garbage.....Freezing rain advisory for sussex countypayup


Don't worry Kids,

The next shot at Snow is around January 2nd- 3rd
Most of the forecast models(GFS, GGEM, ECWMF) as well as the teleconnectors in good agreement with this storm.
The North Atlantic Oscillation (NAO) will be trending negative around this timeframe suggesting a good snowstorm. The Block is already well established over western Europe and will retrograde west towards Greenland over the next few days, and once it gets there there isn't gonna be anything to make the Block go away anytime soon So it will get colder after a brief warm-up. So we will likely have a -NAO/neutral PNA/+EPO pattern by the time of this storm which is conductive of large East Coast Storms. This particular storm will have both a Northern energy as well as Southern energy tapping into gulf moisture. Hopefully phasing does not occur too late and push this out to Sea. As it looks now it will ride up the coast and produce some very heavy Snowfall in Northern New England. We will get some too...

There is also a shot at snow in the Jan 7th- 8th Timeframe as well

Jason


----------



## JeepPlow18

JPMAKO;691287 said:


> Don't worry Kids,
> 
> The next shot at Snow is around January 2nd- 3rd
> Most of the forecast models(GFS, GGEM, ECWMF) as well as the teleconnectors in good agreement with this storm.
> The North Atlantic Oscillation (NAO) will be trending negative around this timeframe suggesting a good snowstorm. The Block is already well established over western Europe and will retrograde west towards Greenland over the next few days, and once it gets there there isn't gonna be anything to make the Block go away anytime soon So it will get colder after a brief warm-up. So we will likely have a -NAO/neutral PNA/+EPO pattern by the time of this storm which is conductive of large East Coast Storms. This particular storm will have both a Northern energy as well as Southern energy tapping into gulf moisture. Hopefully phasing does not occur too late and push this out to Sea. As it looks now it will ride up the coast and produce some very heavy Snowfall in Northern New England. We will get some too...
> 
> There is also a shot at snow in the Jan 7th- 8th Timeframe as well
> 
> Jason


Thats good I will be on a cruise jan 2-12


----------



## prizeprop

gives them time to get over the sticker shock from last round of bills.lol


----------



## shovelracer

JeepPlow18;691526 said:


> Thats good I will be on a cruise jan 2-12


There is one thing Ive learned. Taking vacation in the winter almost certainly leads to a storm during that time. PM me if you need help to get your accounts covered. Later


----------



## JeepPlow18

prizeprop;691699 said:


> gives them time to get over the sticker shock from last round of bills.lol


Thats what I was thinking haha. Did anyone else's customers get grumpy towards you because you were not fast as lightning? I normally have no problem getting my accounts done but this week was different have not dealt with a series of storms like this before so I was lagging a little and one of course called me. I then apologized to her and made it right on her bill.


----------



## JeepPlow18

shovelracer;691784 said:


> There is one thing Ive learned. Taking vacation in the winter almost certainly leads to a storm during that time. PM me if you need help to get your accounts covered. Later


Ok thanks. I already have a sub but I will PM you.


----------



## iceyman

im leavin at 4 am tomorow to hit the slopes At whitefaceprsport..... it would be heaven to get snow on the 2nd ... (thats when i come back).... plow that nite into the 3rd and then leave for canada for another week on the 4th... i can see it now...lol..... im still hoping you guys get something to play with down here so i can be skiing and making payup at the same time..... everyone have a HaPPy NeW YeAr


----------



## JeepPlow18

iceyman;691905 said:


> im leavin at 4 am tomorow to hit the slopes At whitefaceprsport..... it would be heaven to get snow on the 2nd ... (thats when i come back).... plow that nite into the 3rd and then leave for canada for another week on the 4th... i can see it now...lol..... im still hoping you guys get something to play with down here so i can be skiing and making payup at the same time..... everyone have a HaPPy NeW YeAr


Thanks same to you iceyman. Whiteface as in the town of wilmington, NY???


----------



## tls22

Im game for the end of the week, after i get some issues with my truck work out! The raido shuts off and i cant get my beyonce furfillment!:waving:


----------



## Smith2287

All my stuff is good to go, I will take a nice storm next weekend myself. Just picked up four more lots because another contractor was not doing there job correctly. I am keeping my fingers crossed!!!


----------



## ford550

End of week storm looks like it has potential. After this quick warm up (63* sunday), NAO should be going negative and help with the end of week storm.



> gives them time to get over the sticker shock from last round of bills.lol


So true. Gives them a little reprieve and keeps our cash flow going payup. We had 4 billable events within 7 days time. Not a bad start. Let's keep it up.


----------



## tls22

ford550;692175 said:


> End of week storm looks like it has potential. After this quick warm up (63* sunday), NAO should be going negative and help with the end of week storm.
> 
> So true. Gives them a little reprieve and keeps our cash flow going payup. We had 4 billable events within 7 days time. Not a bad start. Let's keep it up.


Yeah it was one hell of a 4 days!payup


----------



## tp property

*Sticker shock I love it*

Those 4 days were hell but we made some serious $'s let's hope these weekend storms keep coming gives us time during the week for trying to collect those dollars,
sleep,bank run's,maintenance and 
toy purchases oops I mean equipment purchases lol...


----------



## prizeprop

Why so quiet?


----------



## Gerry125

I don't know.


----------



## Smith2287

Looks like we might get to push some snow tomorrow guys!!! Weather advisory here is for 2-5 in bergen county. Good luck everyone


----------



## blk90s13

yep heard same thing on the radio today good luck everyone


----------



## tls22

Looks like more fun 2morrow, i hope! They are saying 1-3 here, but im not feeling it!



W/e happens guys be safe 2morrow night, going to be alot of idiots on the roads!:waving:


----------



## JeepPlow18

tls22;695623 said:


> Looks like more fun 2morrow, i hope!They are saying 1-3 here, but im not feeling it!
> 
> W/e happens guys be safe 2morrow night, going to be alot of idiots on the roads!:waving:


Same here and you got that right lol.payup drunk ones driving in the snow


----------



## tls22

This storm sucks, told you guys i was not feeling it!


----------



## mexiking

do you guys think we'll get anything at all? In west milford theres like an inch right now but in hour by hour weather its not really supposed to snow a lot. For some reason in the winter advisory it still says 3-5 inches for Wyckoff and up here in West Milford.


----------



## Smith2287

Just got back from picking up two pallets of salt and all the radio stations around here are still saying 1-3 or 2-4 and further north in bergen was getting 3-5. Just starting to cover the roads here, hoping i can get out today.!!!

Happy New Year everyone!!!!!


----------



## mruiz

Did you remember to sleep with your pj inside out last nite?


----------



## tls22

mruiz;696195 said:


> Did you remember to sleep with your pj inside out last nite?


No because my luckey gold fish told me not to bother!


----------



## DirtyJerzey

not a damn thing going on here...


----------



## PerfectProperty

Got about an inch or so in Wayne anyone hitting any of ther commercials?


----------



## 600rrpilot

pre salted my wayne accounts this morning. doubt im gonna have to go back out. looks like theres one or two small bands and thats it.


----------



## prizeprop

Looks like the weather men are at it again. Waisted a whole day today ,up at 4am ,5am,6am, 7am, nothing.Then a quick dusting at around 9am,sun came out and that was gone before I got my boots on.Not even rain after that until a quick 20 min snow burst in Edison about 1230pm. Didnt even stick to the lots to get a salt app. All my places closing at 4pm ,so I just came home. I could see rain with a mis calculation in temp, but we didnt even get barely a sliver of precip.And all the while the weather men are sticking to there early forecasts.


----------



## Smith2287

I got a little over an inch on the ground here and its snowing lightly. I am going to check my commerical lots in a little bit and hopefully get a salt run out of it. I have to put together by two new and improved slat dog hand spreaders I got under warranty first. 

Best of luck to whoever is out,

-Corey


----------



## tls22

prizeprop;696435 said:


> Looks like the weather men are at it again. Waisted a whole day today ,up at 4am ,5am,6am, 7am, nothing.Then a quick dusting at around 9am,sun came out and that was gone before I got my boots on.Not even rain after that until a quick 20 min snow burst in Edison about 1230pm. Didnt even stick to the lots to get a salt app. All my places closing at 4pm ,so I just came home. I could see rain with a mis calculation in temp, but we didnt even get barely a sliver of precip.And all the while the weather men are sticking to there early forecasts.


Yeah we had about 2 heavy snow bands come in and drop about a inch on the grass! The roads are just wet, and county is dumping salt! Dont think we are salting tonight, nothing open until friday!

Monmouth county did well, but that account is also close until friday! What a waste of crap snow!

This storm suck! Im drinking alot tonight!


----------



## JeepPlow18

I ended up getting an inch or so maybe a little more. Hit the commercials and salting a little with all this blowing its going to be just wonderful tomorrow morning with a salt run I hope I dont have too lolpayup


----------



## ford550

Yep, this one was a great one :realmad:
We got a quicky here too, I couldn't even get my boots on and the sun was out and eveything blew away :crying:
Fridays storm is looking like a dud. How can these models be so bad. It is the year 2008/09 right? Just checking. Friday's storm was on the maps for a good week and a half and now poof, out to sea.


----------



## tls22

Snow bust! Time to drink!










Party time...Happy new year guys!


----------



## grandview

Timmy I think NJ needs to hire our weather guys. Last night they said 2-4 and we ended up with a foot of snow.


----------



## shovelracer

Got my full route in today and an extra 1000 lbs of salt for a few driveways. We just got in and it is brutal outside right now. Glad it was a light storm. One of my trucks has no heads on it right now. Should be back in business Friday. Happy New Year


----------



## dieselpusher

not a good one for dumont

did my commerical lots and residentials

hanging out for the new year tonight then out around 1 for another salt run

be careful guys


----------



## Smith2287

Yeah I have a lot in dumont and I checked it out but really nothing. I am hoping to do salt run tomorrow morning on all my lots. Be safe everyone, happy new year.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

grandview;696823 said:


> Timmy I think NJ needs to hire our weather guys. Last night they said 2-4 and we ended up with a foot of snow.


Lol, i save multiple weather printouts on file each "storm" date. I have numerous ones from yesterday showing 1-3inches across parts of south jersey and Trenton NJ areas. What did we get? heavy flurries at points, nothing stuck, nothing on the grass even here.. then got windy and dried out all the roads so we couldnt even salt anything 

I was in toms river NJ picking up parts during the "storm" and they got something more closer to an inch at least. Grass was covered a little, salt was on some roads, was coming down hard at one point. Drove back west closer to philly area and nada, dry, sunny, still cold though


----------



## s&mll

No talk about todays storm?


----------



## DirtyJerzey

s&mll;698324 said:


> No talk about todays storm?


dont really see anything happening..... might get out to do salt runs but i think everyone dumped enough salt yesterday that we can bring the beach chairs out in most parking lots and have a nice game of volleyball


----------



## JeepPlow18

DirtyJerzey;698355 said:


> dont really see anything happening..... might get out to do salt runs but i think everyone dumped enough salt yesterday that we can bring the beach chairs out in most parking lots and have a nice game of volleyball


Lol you got that right. No winter weather advisory, then ended up canceling it. Now they say a snow shower maybe a dusting. Yesterday the advisory was up and they said about an inch.


----------



## ford550

> dont really see anything happening


Had a band to our west for the last 2 hours and literally just dried up over our heads. I hate when that happens. 

Tuesday/Wednesday is looking at our next best shot of something heavy. 5 days out though, which we all know how that goes.


----------



## tls22

Hey guys still alot better then last december! I had 2 pushes and a **** load of salt runs for my boss! I think it was a december to rember!:salute:


----------



## iceyman

tls22;698686 said:


> Hey guys still alot better then last december! I had 2 pushes and a **** load of salt runs for my boss! I think it was a december to rember!:salute:


i need to start working with you tim......i was up in lake placid and they called for 1 to 2 and got 6... how come that never happens here:realmad:


----------



## DirtyJerzey

im starting to thing north jersey is where its going to be at for next year... might start focusing up there so watch up guys lol


----------



## JPMAKO

DirtyJerzey;699390 said:


> im starting to thing north jersey is where its going to be at for next year... might start focusing up there so watch up guys lol


We have enough guys up here plowing
I was in Florida for this last storm, My guys said that we got about three inches what did you Central/ South Jersey guys get?
BTW you can blame this little clipper that came through New Years Eve for the lack of a storm last night into today. It does however look like Tues/Wed is shaping up to be something, at least most of the models are in agreement at this point now we need some consistency between them. As of now it looks like Snow to Freezing Rain possibly ending as a little Rain. If the Secondary keeps trending Southeast then we will see primarily Frozen Precip. ATT it looks like about a 3"-6" storm for Northern Bergen and 2"-4" for Central Jersey. Things can and will change but the models are all trending colder which is a good thing for all of us. I will keep everyone updated as the storm progresses.

Jason


----------



## DirtyJerzey

JPMAKO;699989 said:


> We have enough guys up here plowing
> I was in Florida for this last storm, My guys said that we got about three inches what did you Central/ South Jersey guys get?
> BTW you can blame this little clipper that came through New Years Eve for the lack of a storm last night into today. It does however look like Tues/Wed is shaping up to be something, at least most of the models are in agreement at this point now we need some consistency between them. As of now it looks like Snow to Freezing Rain possibly ending as a little Rain. If the Secondary keeps trending Southeast then we will see primarily Frozen Precip. ATT it looks like about a 3"-6" storm for Northern Bergen and 2"-4" for Central Jersey. Things can and will change but the models are all trending colder which is a good thing for all of us. I will keep everyone updated as the storm progresses.
> 
> Jason


depends on which "storm" were talking about... The one about 2 weeks ago central has a tad over an inch, some guys pushed some didnt. Ive got huge work out in PA, but even out there is lacking what north jersey gets. First storm a few weeks ago there got maybe a little over 2inches of snow. 
The storm that hit you guys the other day with 6"+, we recieved a dusting and PA got nothing


----------



## Turbodiesel

Dec.24 th we had a freezing rain event , nasty one too . It started about 11:30 pm into the 24th and not a PennDot truck in sight untill it was too late. The media left fast Eddy Rendell alone and kept it hush hush on that one . .


----------



## ford550

Not looking good for this weeks storm. Now all models have it going way to our west........AGAIN:realmad:

This pattern is just unbelievable. We just can't shake it, cold enough for snow when it's sunny, then bam, warms right up with precip. I feel like were in freakin' in the movie groundhog day, except the repeating day isn't snow. BOOOOOO


----------



## diesel dave 04

ford550;700785 said:


> Not looking good for this weeks storm. Now all models have it going way to our west........AGAIN:realmad:
> 
> This pattern is just unbelievable. We just can't shake it, cold enough for snow when it's sunny, then bam, warms right up with precip. I feel like were in freakin' in the movie groundhog day, except the repeating day isn't snow. BOOOOOO


I feel your pain Im right here in Pottstown Pa


----------



## Smith2287

Well I just checked the weather again this morning and it seems like the storm is coming in again according the accuweather.com. I hope we can get out there and get a push out of this one guys.


----------



## DirtyJerzey

Smith2287;701271 said:


> Well I just checked the weather again this morning and it seems like the storm is coming in again according the accuweather.com. I hope we can get out there and get a push out of this one guys.


accuweather has changed their totals once again to less snow... no one else is showing snow so who the hell knows anymore


----------



## LAB INC

*This Sucks*

Yea this sucks hear in NJ this week does not look to good. I hope we start getting some snow soon its getting old. I am getting bord siting around lets hope we get it soon.


----------



## Turbodiesel

*What are you Jersey boys expecting this evening , anything ?*

freezing rain , or something


----------



## tls22

Turbodiesel;701770 said:


> *What are you Jersey boys expecting this evening , anything ?*
> 
> freezing rain , or something


Not much...some light rain showers...tuesday night looks like slop....but why salt if its going to rain heavy the next day! W/e still time for more snow!


----------



## DirtyJerzey

Turbodiesel;701770 said:


> *What are you Jersey boys expecting this evening , anything ?*
> 
> freezing rain , or something


doesnt look like PA is getting squat anymore either. My allentown work was calling for 6" all day, slowly it went down and down and now were at just 0.2' of ice for tuesday:realmad:


----------



## Turbodiesel

I go as far as Lansdale to back a friend up in a 67 acre lot. Dittos on the dribbles.
Very itchy trigger for the salting around here (Philly burbs ), got 3 salt events in so far.

They've been wrong 2 outta 3 times here .


----------



## JPMAKO

JPMAKO;699989 said:


> We have enough guys up here plowing
> I was in Florida for this last storm, My guys said that we got about three inches what did you Central/ South Jersey guys get?
> BTW you can blame this little clipper that came through New Years Eve for the lack of a storm last night into today. It does however look like Tues/Wed is shaping up to be something, at least most of the models are in agreement at this point now we need some consistency between them. As of now it looks like Snow to Freezing Rain possibly ending as a little Rain. If the Secondary keeps trending Southeast then we will see primarily Frozen Precip. ATT it looks like about a 3"-6" storm for Northern Bergen and 2"-4" for Central Jersey. Things can and will change but the models are all trending colder which is a good thing for all of us. I will keep everyone updated as the storm progresses.
> 
> Jason


Looks like we are going to see primarily Frozen Precip from this event.
The models do have a South East bias with the latest runs which is good for keeping us in Northern Jersey under Frozen Precip for much of the storm. My latest prediction is about 2"-4" of Snow/ Sleet and then a nice heavy coating of about .5" of Freezing Rain. Should be fun to drive in. Get your Salters loaded and fire up the Generators. 

I will update this again after tonight's 00Z Runs

Jason

BTW Here is the Accum Ice Map for our area-


----------



## Smith2287

Yeah I am hearing now that it is going to be a more of an Ice storm. From what I have read about an inch of snow and then a lot of ice. I hope it comes closer to 2" before the icing occurs so we can all get a push out of it. I hope the model changes guys, good luck.


----------



## tls22

oh boy 0.5.......im game! half inch of ice!


----------



## ford550

We are under a winter storm watch over here in PA. I think 1"-2" snow, then a major sleet event for me turning to freezing rain. Sounds almost identical to December 19th storm. That would be good, we got full pushes plus tons of salting. Anything to keep the cash flow going right now works.


----------



## Turbodiesel

550 , what is a ton going for around you?


----------



## ford550

I am getting it for $84/ton delivered. 
Editing:
Maybe you meant what the going rate spread is. I would say between $160 to $240 / ton applied.


----------



## JPMAKO

Okay Boys,

Looks like a pretty widespread Coating to 1" or 2" in Snow followed by Sleet/ Freezing Rain up to 1/2" to 3/4" Possibly mixing with Rain, ending with some back-end Snow. For most this is going to be a salting event for Residential/ Commercial and possibly a Push for those up North with 2" triggers.

Looks like Saturday and then again Tues/ Wed we will have some decent clippers coming through, and according to the models ATT most if not all of NJ will be frozen Precip.

Later, 

have fun and be safe
Jason


----------



## Smith2287

Well there is a winter storm warning for my area but the computer is saying mostly rain. I hope I can get atleast a salt run out of this one. Real northern guys are going to most likely get a push as well.

Good luck everyone,

-Corey


----------



## Smith2287

JPMAKO;704257 said:


> Okay Boys,
> 
> Looks like a pretty widespread Coating to 1" or 2" in Snow followed by Sleet/ Freezing Rain up to 1/2" to 3/4" Possibly mixing with Rain, ending with some back-end Snow. For most this is going to be a salting event for Residential/ Commercial and possibly a Push for those up North with 2" triggers.
> 
> Looks like Saturday and then again Tues/ Wed we will have some decent clippers coming through, and according to the models ATT most if not all of NJ will be frozen Precip.
> 
> Later,
> 
> have fun and be safe
> Jason


Yeah someone told me saturday might be something but I really didn't look to far ahead. I hope it cans stay this way, thanks for the update.


----------



## Smith2287

Good luck everyone, going out at around 2 am to check the my accounts and hopefully get a slat run out of it.


----------



## PerfectProperty

Towns are salting. I think an early 430-5 am morning salting is a definate for me.

Chuck


----------



## Turbodiesel

Philly rain , hovering at 32.5 , wont budge . Ice everywhere but the ground


----------



## tls22

Its very icey out.....be safe guys!:waving:


----------



## creativedesigns

tls22;705376 said:


> Its very icey out.....be safe guys!:waving:


Ice Ice Baby!!!....lol Hey theres Fluid Film on the driveway!  :waving:


----------



## prizeprop

Warren- still icey and rain. Report from buddy in Edison- no ice just rain.2am.


----------



## Turbodiesel

rain rain go away , turbodiesel want to play.
http://www.accuweather.com/radar-la...&site=PA_&type=SIR&anim=1&level=state&large=1
She just pushed clear above Bucks Co. It's a wrap


----------



## Smith2287

Well I went out and salted my whole route and just getting home now. I hope everyone else that went out were safe and able to get everything done damage free.


----------



## ford550

Just got back as well. We had a full salt event, better than nothing. But, once again a flawed forcast. I shouldn't complain though, all you guys south and east of me haven't had crap. It's pretty bad though when you have to hope your on the "line" everytime. I don't see this winter getting any better either, possibly even worse with way above normal temps. I think the next week is going to be it :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## Turbodiesel

Time for a dancexysport


----------



## tls22

prizeprop;705487 said:


> Warren- still icey and rain. Report from buddy in Edison- no ice just rain.2am.


If your lookin for updates from edison i will shoot you my cell number in a Pm!

As for the ice storm i think it has more bark then bite!:crying:


----------



## snowhappy

Nothing but rain here


----------



## mkwl

Well, we ended up getting like 1/4" of ice- did me no good though- I only do resi's and no salting :crying: Looking like we might get something Sat- hope so!payup


----------



## JPMAKO

mkwl;706207 said:


> Well, we ended up getting like 1/4" of ice- did me no good though- I only do resi's and no salting :crying: Looking like we might get something Sat- hope so!payup


Hey Matt,

Sorry I did not call you back as I was in FL for a week. Yeah this storm was a bust for plowing but Saturday's Storm is shaping up to be a good Snow Storm.
Are you going to be around this weekend?
I will keep everyone updated...

Jason


----------



## tls22

JPMAKO;706321 said:


> Hey Matt,
> 
> Sorry I did not call you back as I was in FL for a week. Yeah this storm was a bust for plowing but Saturday's Storm is shaping up to be a good Snow Storm.
> Are you going to be around this weekend?
> I will keep everyone updated...
> 
> Jason


shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh my forcast sunny and 60!


----------



## ford550

Snow storm coming, what storm. IT DOESN'T SNOW HERE!! Haven't you figured this out by now. (Maybe if we think opposite it will work  )


----------



## tls22

ford550;706435 said:


> Snow storm coming, what storm. IT DOESN'T SNOW HERE!! Haven't you figured this out by now. (Maybe if we think opposite it will work  )


Im going to lay by the pool and tan on saturday, while i watch the jersey shore girls walk by!


----------



## JPMAKO

tls22;706439 said:


> Im going to lay by the pool and tan on saturday, while i watch the jersey shore girls walk by!


Sounds like fun but any that may walk by will be wearing Big Jackets and Snow Boots.
Not much to see there this Saturday


----------



## STEVE F 350

Looks like a storm heading in for this weekend...


----------



## tjlands

STEVE F 350;706955 said:


> Looks like a storm heading in for this weekend...


Quiet!....................................


----------



## 600rrpilot

no one say a word about anything until sunday.....


----------



## ford550

> Looks like a storm heading in for this weekend...


SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! What's the matter with you. I will be hanging out with TLS22, watching the bikini girls walking by as I am tanning  Every time I have called my guys and told them to be ready it has rained (or freezing rain). Sorry guys it has been my fault.


----------



## tls22

ford550;707232 said:


> SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! What's the matter with you. I will be hanging out with TLS22, watching the bikini girls walking by as I am tanning  Every time I have called my guys and told them to be ready it has rained (or freezing rain). Sorry guys it has been my fault.


Sweet deal man, i went to the mall today i got a great price on a bathing suit....got some beach towels...pick up beer 2morrow...and women will be coming also.

dont worry im pimp!


----------



## mkwl

Looking like we might get something this Sat-Sat night-Sunday- but SSSHHHHHHHHHHH you didn't hear it from me


----------



## tjlands

mkwl;707347 said:


> Looking like we might get something this Sat-Sat night-Sunday- but SSSHHHHHHHHHHH you didn't hear it from me


I will be Bass Fishing on Lake Hopatcong Sat-Sun


----------



## snowhappy

( Sell plow) Then it will snow!!!!!!:realmad::angry:


----------



## mruiz

My weatherman is doing stand-up now. He mention the four letter word.


----------



## Turbodiesel

we'll know better sunday .lol


----------



## dieselpusher

hahaha this is funny everyone quiet quiet!!!


----------



## tls22

Im debating on what type of sun tan lotion to use saturday sp 50 or 80? talking about highs in the 90's with low humidity!




any thoughts?


----------



## s&mll

spf50 will be fine.


Im just gonna paint the plow on sat. that way we will get snow!


----------



## gutter21

whats the deal for this weekend..........i just want to know your opinons.......sayin snow wont change the weather.....im sick of reading chind games


----------



## JPMAKO

tls22;707879 said:


> Im debating on what type of sun tan lotion to use saturday sp 50 or 80? talking about highs in the 90's with low humidity!
> 
> any thoughts?


My wife runs a cosmetic testing lab and she says break out the SPF80.
But make sure its water proof cause there is a very good probability of some precip on Saturday. I won't say what kind of precip but it should be there while your watching the Girls walk by...


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

snowhappy;707410 said:


> ( Sell plow) Then it will snow!!!!!!:realmad::angry:


Probably true, since ive bought spreaders and plows each week almost, weve gotten nothing :realmad:


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

saying 3-6" most places mid-north jersey and 1-3" philly and lower... Hopefully north of philly we get the 3" + area.

they said it was gonna get warm enough to turn into some rain but thats only south now and now saying that it should snow from around 1am saturday to 10pm in most areas and ending later farther north you go.. sounds good to me.


----------



## tls22

JPMAKO;707991 said:


> My wife runs a cosmetic testing lab and she says break out the SPF80.
> But make sure its water proof cause there is a very good probability of some precip on Saturday. I won't say what kind of precip but it should be there while your watching the Girls walk by...


Yeah good call....im going to get some of the bikini glad women to lotion up my back!


----------



## JPMAKO

tls22;708057 said:


> Yeah good call....im going to get some of the bikini glad women to lotion up my back!


Hopefully while your


----------



## Turbodiesel

As of fri morn ......0-6"


----------



## ford550

As of fri morn for me 0"-8"+ (possible turnover to sleet)

.............and I only use SPF 4


----------



## tls22

Game on:redbounce:waving:


URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MOUNT HOLLY NJ
419 AM EST FRI JAN 9 2009

...ANOTHER STORM TO AFFECT A GOOD PART OF THE REGION SATURDAY
INTO SUNDAY...

.COLD HIGH PRESSURE WILL BUILD OVER THE REGION TODAY AND MOVE
OFFSHORE SATURDAY MORNING. LOW PRESSURE, OVER TEXAS, WILL TRACK
NORTHEAST TO THE OHIO VALLEY BY SATURDAY MORNING SPREADING WINTRY
PRECIPITATION TO THE MID ATLANTIC. THIS STORM MAY BRING A
SIGNIFICANT SNOWFALL TO THE AREA ESPECIALLY FROM THE I-95 CORRIDOR
AND NORTH SATURDAY INTO SATURDAY NIGHT. THE STORM WILL EXIT THE
REGION SUNDAY MORNING LEAVING BEHIND COLD BLUSTERY AND ICY
CONDITIONS FOR SUNDAY.


NJZ001-007>010-012-015-PAZ054-055-060>062-067>069-091930-
/O.NEW.KPHI.WS.A.0002.090110T1500Z-090111T1500Z/
SUSSEX-WARREN-MORRIS-HUNTERDON-SOMERSET-MIDDLESEX-MERCER-CARBON-
MONROE-BERKS-LEHIGH-NORTHAMPTON-CHESTER-MONTGOMERY-BUCKS-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...NEWTON...WASHINGTON...MORRISTOWN...
FLEMINGTON...SOMERVILLE...NEW BRUNSWICK...TRENTON...JIM THORPE...
STROUDSBURG...READING...ALLENTOWN...BETHLEHEM...EASTON...
WEST CHESTER...NORRISTOWN...DOYLESTOWN
419 AM EST FRI JAN 9 2009

...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM SATURDAY MORNING THROUGH
SUNDAY MORNING...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN MOUNT HOLLY HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM
WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM SATURDAY MORNING THROUGH SUNDAY MORNING.
THE WINTER STORM WATCH IS IN EFFECT FOR THE PENNSYLVANIA COUNTIES OF
CARBON...MONROE...BERKS...LEHIGH...NORTHAMPTON...CHESTER...MONTGOMERY
AND BUCKS. THE WATCH ALSO INCLUDES THE NEW JERSEY COUNTIES OF SUSSEX
...WARREN...MORRIS...HUNTERDON...SOMERSET...MERCER AND MIDDLESEX.

THE SNOW IS EXPECTED TO BEGIN EARLY SATURDAY MORNING THEN SPREAD
EAST WHILE BEGINNING TO ACCUMULATE IN THE AFTERNOON HOURS. BY THE
END OF THE STORM ON SUNDAY MORNING, THERE WILL BE SOME MIXED SLEET
FALLING IN THE WATCH AREA WHILE MAINLY RAIN AND SOME WET SNOW WILL
FALL OVER THE SOUTHERN AREAS.

SNOWFALL ACCUMULATIONS COULD RANGE BETWEEN FOUR AND SEVEN INCHES
ACROSS THE WATCH AREA WITH THE HIGHER AMOUNTS FROM THE LEHIGH
VALLEY TO THE POCONOS AND NORTHWEST NEW JERSEY.

THESE AMOUNTS COULD BE LESS DEPENDING UPON WHEN THE MIX WITH SLEET
OCCURS. IN ANY EVENT CONDITIONS ARE GOING TO TURN HAZARDOUS LATE
SATURDAY INTO SUNDAY MORNING.

A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS THERE IS A POTENTIAL FOR SIGNIFICANT
SNOW...SLEET...OR ICE ACCUMULATIONS THAT MAY IMPACT TRAVEL.
CONTINUE TO MONITOR THE LATEST FORECASTS.


----------



## Turbodiesel

I"m thinking salt event . I'll nuke anything 3" or less . I'm not hooking up this time . That should bring heavy accumulestation round here.


----------



## prizeprop

tls22;708241 said:


> Game on:redbounce:waving:
> 
> URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MOUNT HOLLY NJ
> 419 AM EST FRI JAN 9 2009
> 
> ...ANOTHER STORM TO AFFECT A GOOD PART OF THE REGION SATURDAY
> INTO SUNDAY...
> 
> .COLD HIGH PRESSURE WILL BUILD OVER THE REGION TODAY AND MOVE
> OFFSHORE SATURDAY MORNING. LOW PRESSURE, OVER TEXAS, WILL TRACK
> NORTHEAST TO THE OHIO VALLEY BY SATURDAY MORNING SPREADING WINTRY
> PRECIPITATION TO THE MID ATLANTIC. THIS STORM MAY BRING A
> SIGNIFICANT SNOWFALL TO THE AREA ESPECIALLY FROM THE I-95 CORRIDOR
> AND NORTH SATURDAY INTO SATURDAY NIGHT. THE STORM WILL EXIT THE
> REGION SUNDAY MORNING LEAVING BEHIND COLD BLUSTERY AND ICY
> CONDITIONS FOR SUNDAY.
> 
> NJZ001-007>010-012-015-PAZ054-055-060>062-067>069-091930-
> /O.NEW.KPHI.WS.A.0002.090110T1500Z-090111T1500Z/
> SUSSEX-WARREN-MORRIS-HUNTERDON-SOMERSET-MIDDLESEX-MERCER-CARBON-
> MONROE-BERKS-LEHIGH-NORTHAMPTON-CHESTER-MONTGOMERY-BUCKS-
> INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...NEWTON...WASHINGTON...MORRISTOWN...
> FLEMINGTON...SOMERVILLE...NEW BRUNSWICK...TRENTON...JIM THORPE...
> STROUDSBURG...READING...ALLENTOWN...BETHLEHEM...EASTON...
> WEST CHESTER...NORRISTOWN...DOYLESTOWN
> 419 AM EST FRI JAN 9 2009
> 
> ...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM SATURDAY MORNING THROUGH
> SUNDAY MORNING...
> 
> THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN MOUNT HOLLY HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM
> WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM SATURDAY MORNING THROUGH SUNDAY MORNING.
> THE WINTER STORM WATCH IS IN EFFECT FOR THE PENNSYLVANIA COUNTIES OF
> CARBON...MONROE...BERKS...LEHIGH...NORTHAMPTON...CHESTER...MONTGOMERY
> AND BUCKS. THE WATCH ALSO INCLUDES THE NEW JERSEY COUNTIES OF SUSSEX
> ...WARREN...MORRIS...HUNTERDON...SOMERSET...MERCER AND MIDDLESEX.
> 
> THE SNOW IS EXPECTED TO BEGIN EARLY SATURDAY MORNING THEN SPREAD
> EAST WHILE BEGINNING TO ACCUMULATE IN THE AFTERNOON HOURS. BY THE
> END OF THE STORM ON SUNDAY MORNING, THERE WILL BE SOME MIXED SLEET
> FALLING IN THE WATCH AREA WHILE MAINLY RAIN AND SOME WET SNOW WILL
> FALL OVER THE SOUTHERN AREAS.
> 
> SNOWFALL ACCUMULATIONS COULD RANGE BETWEEN FOUR AND SEVEN INCHES
> ACROSS THE WATCH AREA WITH THE HIGHER AMOUNTS FROM THE LEHIGH
> VALLEY TO THE POCONOS AND NORTHWEST NEW JERSEY.
> 
> THESE AMOUNTS COULD BE LESS DEPENDING UPON WHEN THE MIX WITH SLEET
> OCCURS. IN ANY EVENT CONDITIONS ARE GOING TO TURN HAZARDOUS LATE
> SATURDAY INTO SUNDAY MORNING.
> 
> A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS THERE IS A POTENTIAL FOR SIGNIFICANT
> SNOW...SLEET...OR ICE ACCUMULATIONS THAT MAY IMPACT TRAVEL.
> CONTINUE TO MONITOR THE LATEST FORECASTS.


I could of sworn I heard this somewhere before? Sounds like another borderline storm central Jersey north, then actually only hits north.I'll take a salt run though!


----------



## STEVE F 350

tls22;707879 said:


> Im debating on what type of sun tan lotion to use saturday sp 50 or 80? talking about highs in the 90's with low humidity!
> 
> any thoughts?


You guys still going to the beach..?The water temps at belmar in the mid 70's


----------



## tls22

prizeprop;708336 said:


> I could of sworn I heard this somewhere before? Sounds like another borderline storm central Jersey north, then actually only hits north.I'll take a salt run though!


Yeah we are going to be doing somthing


STEVE F 350;708355 said:
 

> You guys still going to the beach..?The water temps at belmar in the mid 70's


Def....i think i can get some good sun in before the t-storms come.....plus water temps are nice, hope for some good wave action


----------



## STEVE F 350

tls22
Def....i think i can get some good sun in before the t-storms come.....plus water temps are nice said:


> Sounds like a plan..Truck and plow has been washed...I'll have the beer on ice and the plow on the truck just in case ..


----------



## tls22

STEVE F 350;708421 said:


> Sounds like a plan..Truck and plow has been washed...I'll have the beer on ice and the plow on the truck just in case ..


Sweet deal...saturday night at BAR A.....we can pick up some women....then bring them back pool side, for after drinks!


----------



## ppandr

Jenk's bartenders still giving out free drinks to chicks wearing thongs out front... Ah the good old days. If we get 4-6" we will be at last years total sales already thanks to alot of small salt events and the freak oct snow. Good luck all.


----------



## tls22

sweet deal........time to get it done. this is a winter storm warning!payup

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MOUNT HOLLY NJ
327 PM EST FRI JAN 9 2009

...ANOTHER STORM TO AFFECT A GOOD PART OF THE REGION SATURDAY
INTO SUNDAY...

LOW PRESSURE OVER THE SOUTHERN PLAINS WILL TRACK NORTHEAST TO THE
OHIO VALLEY BY SATURDAY MORNING... SPREADING WINTRY PRECIPITATION
TO THE MID ATLANTIC. THIS STORM SHOULD BRING A SIGNIFICANT SNOWFALL TO
THE AREA ESPECIALLY NORTHWEST OF THE I-95 CORRIDOR AND NORTH SATURDAY
INTO SATURDAY NIGHT. THE STORM WILL EXIT THE REGION SUNDAY MORNING
LEAVING BEHIND COLD...BLUSTERY AND ICY CONDITIONS FOR SUNDAY.

NJZ009-010-012-015-PAZ068-069-100500-
/O.UPG.KPHI.WS.A.0002.090110T1500Z-090111T1500Z/
/O.NEW.KPHI.WS.W.0002.090110T1200Z-090111T1200Z/
HUNTERDON-SOMERSET-MIDDLESEX-MERCER-MONTGOMERY-BUCKS-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...FLEMINGTON...SOMERVILLE...
NEW BRUNSWICK...TRENTON...NORRISTOWN...DOYLESTOWN
327 PM EST FRI JAN 9 2009

...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 7 AM SATURDAY TO 7 AM EST
SUNDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN MOUNT HOLLY HAS ISSUED A WINTER
STORM WARNING FOR A WINTRY MIX OF SNOW...SLEET AND FREEZING RAIN...
WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 7 AM SATURDAY TO 7 AM EST SUNDAY. THE
WINTER STORM WATCH IS NO LONGER IN EFFECT.

LIGHT SNOW COULD ARRIVE AS EARLY AS SATURDAY MORNING ACROSS THE
REGION AND BECOME STEADIER AND HEAVIER DURING THE AFTERNOON. SOME
SLEET AND RAIN MIGHT START MIXING IN WITH THE SNOW TOWARD EVENING,
ESPECIALLY TOWARD PHILADELPHIA AND TRENTON. A WINTRY MIX OF SLEET,
FREEZING RAIN AND SNOW SHOULD OCCUR DURING THE EVENING BEFORE
PRECIPITATION GOES BACK TO SNOW BEFORE ENDING OVERNIGHT.

FINAL SNOW AND SLEET ACCUMULATIONS SHOULD AVERAGE BETWEEN 4 AND 7
INCHES WITH THE HIGHEST AMOUNTS OVER SOME OF THE HIGHER TERRAIN
LOCATIONS IN THE REGION. THERE IS SOME UNCERTAINTY AS TO HOW QUICKLY
OR HOW MUCH A CHANGEOVER WILL OCCUR AND AMOUNTS MIGHT HAVE TO
BE ADJUSTED WITH LATER FORECASTS. *FOR MOST AREAS THIS SHOULD BE A
PLOWABLE SNOW.*woooooohoooooooooo
PLEASE USE THE REST OF TODAY TO MAKE ANY NECESSARY PREPARATIONS.
PLEASE BE ADVISED THAT DRIVING WILL BECOME MORE DIFFICULT AND
HAZARDOUS AS SATURDAY CONTINUES. IF YOU MUST TRAVEL, PLEASE GIVE
YOURSELF EXTRA TIME TO REACH YOUR DESTINATION AND LEAVE PLENTY OF
SPACE BETWEEN YOURSELF AND THE VEHICLES AROUND. HEAVIER SNOW SHOULD
FALL IN PLACES TO THE NORTH.

A WINTER STORM WARNING MEANS SIGNIFICANT AMOUNTS OF SNOW...
SLEET...AND ICE ARE EXPECTED OR OCCURRING. THIS WILL MAKE TRAVEL
VERY HAZARDOUS.


----------



## grandview

For you babies in NJ any snow is plowable because you can't handle driving in 2 inches of snow without white knuckling it .


----------



## prizeprop

I white knuckle it because half of Asia is driving around here like its high and dry.I also cant leave out the women zooming around in there suv's with the phone clamped to there ear.It gets scary when its even rain.


----------



## tls22

grandview;708701 said:


> For you babies in NJ any snow is plowable because you can't handle driving in 2 inches of snow without white knuckling it .


Last time i check i thought Lancaster, NY was under a county emergency because they had 2 inches and a little bit of wind!

Tuck ur skirt in Gv:waving:


----------



## Gerry125

Things are looking good for this weekend.


----------



## prizeprop

I'm not greedy, but I hope it ends earlier before the idiots come out to play and go to breakfast. 1 am would be perfect! So I'm back in bed before the world awakens.Looks like it could drag into Sunday morning though.


----------



## Gerry125

I perfer to plow during the day


----------



## tjlands

Gerry125;708902 said:


> I perfer to plow during the day


Plowing in NJ during the day(commercial) is a total nightmare. Especially shopping centers. The perfect storm would end just after midnight.


----------



## JPMAKO

tjlands;709015 said:


> Plowing in NJ during the day(commercial) is a total nightmare. Especially shopping centers. The perfect storm would end just after midnight.


Agreed-
Even doing residentials during the day Sucks especially on weekends


----------



## Turbodiesel

*I'll give you my synopsis sun. morning like the rest of the GUESSERS*

the land of the unknown


----------



## MnM

i got my pajamas on inside-out and am praying for 4 inches in holmdel. Not trying to be greedy just need to pay some bills and a second tier storm will do just that. Come on Mother Nature I want powder


----------



## mkwl

JPMAKO;709164 said:


> Agreed-
> Even doing residentials during the day Sucks especially on weekends


Looks like we're gonna get 6-9+ here- figure I'll go out twice- once probably around 7PM tomorrow night (after all the people scared of snow are off the roads ), and then Sunday morning to clean them all up - payup. Hopefully the snow is nice and light and fluffy- and no sleet!


----------



## mkwl

JPMAKO;706321 said:


> Hey Matt,
> 
> Sorry I did not call you back as I was in FL for a week. Yeah this storm was a bust for plowing but Saturday's Storm is shaping up to be a good Snow Storm.
> Are you going to be around this weekend?
> I will keep everyone updated...
> 
> Jason


No problem- figured maybe you were on vacation or something- hope you had a good time  . I'll be around all weekend- If you need a hand with anything just give me a call! Good luck out there tomorrow/tomorrow night!payup


----------



## Petr51488

Yeaaa once again, storm moved a little north... I get screwed. Now all i can hope for is 1-3. Who knows, maybe it will move again and whe'll get the 3-6 that they were calling for!


----------



## mruiz

Big snow plow and spreader auction in central NJ!!


----------



## Turbodiesel

all quiet on the southern front 

3-6...2-4 ... 1-3 .. dusting to an inch then mainly rain.


talk about a down grade , im guessing it's a new way to stimulate the economy.ussmileyflag


----------



## DirtyJerzey

how this storm has gone from 8-10, down to 3-6, back to 6-8, then 10-12, down to 1-3, up to 3-6 and once again its not doing a damn thing outside and theyre calling for dusting to an inch now....


----------



## MnM

I still have faith. I bet by 700 PM we will have three inches of snow. just a prayer but ya gotta beleive.


----------



## Turbodiesel

DirtyJerzey;709777 said:


> how this storm has gone from 8-10, down to 3-6, back to 6-8, then 10-12, down to 1-3, up to 3-6 and once again its not doing a damn thing outside and theyre calling for dusting to an inch now....


coagulation and good guessing............. lmao


----------



## Turbodiesel

Going to do a :bluebounc dance , will return shortly.


----------



## forestfireguy

It's snowin in Hackensack. Not really sticking yet we'll see, left home around 10 ish in Ledgewood and ground was just covering..........


----------



## Turbodiesel

Boy oh boy it's chilly willy out there.


----------



## Smith2287

Just starting to stick here in bergen county in New Milford. They are calling for 3-6 - 4-7 depending on where you look. The winter weather warning is still up in our area. I am praying we get a good push out of this one. Good luck everyone I going out to get some lunch I will check in later.

-Corey


----------



## Turbodiesel

http://www.accuweather.com/radar-lo...e=19082&level=local&anim=1&type=re2&site=KPHL

http://www.accuweather.com/radar-la...&site=PA_&type=SIR&anim=1&level=state&large=1


----------



## blk90s13

Its coming down pretty heavy in Newark airport but not sticking yet 

Hope we get a decent amount this time 

Good luck everyone and stay safe please


----------



## Turbodiesel

I may go tubing @ Shawnee with the kids and forgetta bout it.

http://www.dot.state.pa.us/penndot/districts/district5.nsf/District 5 Traffic Cams?OpenPage


----------



## mkwl

About 3/4" on the ground now and snowing pretty good- hopefully it keeps up and we don't get too much mixing with freezing rain/sleet as they're threatening :crying: They're saying 5-7" total right now from NOAA with a Winter Storm Warning- hopefully payup and everything goes according to plan!


----------



## tls22

This storm sucks......late snows never show!




time to hit the bar!


----------



## prizeprop

Yea, local weather shows coating up to 2" for Edison. I hope we get at least an inch so I can push too.Then again, I'm hoping for at least a salting the way storm is panning out.Darn weather men


----------



## s&mll

What a bummer. Had about a half inch on side streets around noon time. But stopped snowing about 1230. Still hasnt started again yet. Might go drop the plow off


----------



## prizeprop

Coming down heavy now in Warren twp.


----------



## Turbodiesel

I'v had a blue ploom over me on radar for about 4 hours now and haven't seen a flake . 

Cutting into our cocktail hour now


----------



## GreenManEnvy

Turbodiesel;710054 said:


> I'v had a blue ploom over me on radar for about 4 hours now and haven't seen a flake .


Hey, I know a few flakes that live down that way... they must be staying indoors, though! 

I just got back from spending most of my time trying not to slide down a gravel road that still had ice on it from the last storm.

Oy.

I had made it clear to the top, and just as I was turning into the lot I slid down and to the right about 10'. No matter what I did, it just seemed to center me for a straight shot down, but somehow managed to get it to slide the complete other direction to the unplowed edge of the lot, and forward enough I could back across the lot.

Figures as soon as the front end was positioned, it slid to the left, and I dropped the plow and tried to control the descent...

Did a decent enough job clearing the 2-3" on the ground, but I don't think I'll be going back there until I get the chain system installed. Maybe a spreader, too.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

DirtyJerzey;709777 said:


> how this storm has gone from 8-10, down to 3-6, back to 6-8, then 10-12, down to 1-3, up to 3-6 and once again its not doing a damn thing outside and theyre calling for dusting to an inch now....


Yeah, sure sucks! After i heard each "lastest" Weather report, i got all antzy, was starting to sweat it since it went from literally a couple inches "salting only" to 6-8 in central jersey by mid day Friday... suddenly, we needed to get more salt, hook up all the salt spreaders, load up all the trucks, fuel up some, mount the plows, re-locate pallets of salt to sites so that they'd have enough so trucks wouldnt have to come back here mid-storm.

I had most of it done, until i heard the latest report by 3pm Friday, went down to 1-3 inches, so i was like F that, i know were gonna be screwed now, dont hook up any plows and stop loading pallets of salt in the trucks because i may only need again, one truck to go out and salt all the sites not 3...

We salted some places north burlington county and south mercer county only once this morning, that was it.

Once again, we have drivers on call ready to come in, employees ready to help the drivers and nothing... We saw a maximum of POINT 3 inches in these areas we salt this morning, a 7am saturday to sunday morning snow turned into 6:30am saturday to 9am flurry and that was it, what a waste  :realmad:


----------



## tls22

That was a crazy few hours......next to nothing then now pushing 2.5. Going to go clean some lots at 12...after it all over. Should be a nice easy push and its all powderpayup


----------



## Turbodiesel

I dont think Mt. Pocono even got their forecasted quoto


----------



## dieselpusher

fun little storm sure wasnt 10 inches but still had fun pushing. salting in the morning 

be safe get rest guys

ready for the next one


----------



## blk90s13

yea it was quick in and out, pushed for a couple of hours here  payup


----------



## JPMAKO

tls22;710311 said:


> That was a crazy few hours......next to nothing then now pushing 2.5. Going to go clean some lots at 12...after it all over. Should be a nice easy push and its all powderpayup


How was the Beach Today?


----------



## tls22

JPMAKO;710621 said:


> How was the Beach Today?


It was nice until this white crap started falling from the sky.....xysport I built a snow angel with a bikini glad women!

4 hours out....im happy...12 hours for the season.....thats alot more then last winter!


----------



## prizeprop

At least we got something out of it. Pushed a little over 1" off the commercial lots only and salted.It stopped early too, so I was in bed by midnight. Oh, the walks where a piece of cake with the backpack blower.


----------



## prizeprop

tls22;710311 said:


> next to nothing then now pushing 2.5. Going to go clean some lots at 12...after it all over.


2.5" where?


----------



## ford550

Good morning guys. Got home at 7am and slept for a little. We got nothing even close to what we were suposed to, but.............we did end up with 2.6" which was of course enough to plow and salt. Then at about midnight we had about .25" of freezing rain so we got to salt all over again. Something is definately better than nothing. Lets look forward. Gonna get down right cold over the next week and a half. Unfortunately when it gets too cold, it usually doesn't snow.


----------



## tjlands

blk90s13;710608 said:


> yea it was quick in and out, pushed for a couple of hours here  payup


Where did you push any snow?

We only got 2 full salting runs, one yesterday and one early this morning. Never recieved an inch of snow.


----------



## mkwl

Well, the weather forecasters strike again- we didn't get 6-10, not 5-9, not 4-8, not 3-5, but infact about 2.75"- oh well, at least it was enough to plow payuppayup It'd sure be nice if we'd get a nice ALL POWDER storm- no freezing rain or sleet [email protected]! Can't complain though- got to make some payuppayup


----------



## forestfireguy

Looks like if the madman is right it could be a busy week boys.........


----------



## Turbodiesel

Accu is posting next monday thru wed. here . whattajoke


----------



## prizeprop

Turbodiesel;711491 said:


> Accu is posting next monday thru wed. here . whattajoke


AND TOMORROW IT WILL SAY SUNNY AND 40Seriously, I think weather reporting has become a marketing tool.


----------



## blk90s13

tjlands;710938 said:


> Where did you push any snow?
> 
> We only got 2 full salting runs, one yesterday and one early this morning. Never recieved an inch of snow.


Newark airport I should change my location but Howell is where I live


----------



## tls22

I dunno about snow this week, but its going to be cold!







pup- union i ment....edison was around 1.5....still a nice powder sugar push!


----------



## DirtyJerzey

anyone around in monmouth county have some salt they wouldnt mind selling ASAP? Just got a call for salt and have none until tomorrow.... if you do call me 732-991-0756


----------



## tls22

DirtyJerzey;711768 said:


> anyone around in monmouth county have some salt they wouldnt mind selling ASAP? Just got a call for salt and have none until tomorrow.... if you do call me 732-991-0756


Run to home depot or lowes get some bags and spread it with a walk behind! Or if you have a tailget spreader go get some bags!


----------



## JeepPlow18

tls22;711791 said:


> Run to home depot or lowes get some bags and spread it with a walk behind! Or if you have a tailget spreader go get some bags!


Hey guys just got back yesterday from vacation cruise:waving: What the heck happened while I was gone three storms payup My guys did good but there is no salt left had to go to lowes yesterday right after I got home to pick up half a pallet. Im really lucky that they had that. Now I have nothing but working on getting something hopefully soon:crying: Hope everyone made out well


----------



## iceyman

i hate coming home form vacation and having everything be green:realmad:


----------



## s&mll

Anything for tomorrow?


----------



## DirtyJerzey

s&mll;713224 said:


> Anything for tomorrow?


yeah, rain


----------



## prizeprop

DirtyJerzey;713303 said:


> yeah, rain


Might not be so bad. Along with some melting snow and cold temps moving in, might get some salting in.


----------



## mkwl

Looks like maybe some of the white gold (payup) tomorrow night-Thursday AM- sure gonna be cold enough- high of 22* here Thurs- brrrrrrr


----------



## iceyman

DirtyJerzey;713303 said:


> yeah, rain


ditto......


----------



## Turbodiesel

not calling for anything but a small accumulation .... must be another surprize coming . from now on , anything dropping is freezing .


----------



## mkwl

Turbodiesel;714279 said:


> not calling for anything but a small accumulation .... must be another surprize coming . from now on , anything dropping is freezing .


I dunno- looks like we night actually get something plowable here- hope so! Maybe the weathermen will eb wrong again and we'll get like 12"+ payuppayup


----------



## prizeprop

mkwl;714481 said:


> I dunno- looks like we night actually get something plowable here- hope so! Maybe the weathermen will eb wrong again and we'll get like 12"+ payuppayup


Thats what I was thinking too, calling for a dusting to an inch. Watch, will wake up to 3" plus.


----------



## tls22

Im hearing about 2-3 for tonight and 2morrow! Another push would be great!


----------



## JPMAKO

tls22;715166 said:


> Im hearing about 2-3 for tonight and 2morrow! Another push would be great!


Yes it would, won't you be at the beach tomorrow?
It also looks like something big is in the works for next Tues/Wed but I will not mention the S word until we get closer to the event.


----------



## mkwl

JPMAKO;715185 said:


> Yes it would, won't you be at the beach tomorrow?
> It also looks like something big is in the works for next Tues/Wed but I will not mention the S word until we get closer to the event.


Hopefully we get something plowable tonight-tomorrow AM, and another storm before I go back to school on the 25th would be awesome!payup


----------



## tls22

Looks about a 2-4 event 2morrow, ending at a crappy time! Lets roll!


----------



## blk90s13

tls22;715627 said:


> Looks about a 2-4 event 2morrow, ending at a crappy time! Lets roll!


yep I just got that call too will be out there starting midnight 

be safe everyone


----------



## prizeprop

*Just a thought?*

I had an idea. When we post a forecast ,we should put the source of it in parenthesis. eg. trace to an inch (news 12 nj) or (1-3" accuweather) etc. This might help us in future forecasts to determine reliability of certain weather stations?


----------



## prizeprop

tls22;715627 said:


> Looks about a 2-4 event 2morrow, ending at a crappy time! Lets roll!


 Hope your right.:salute:


----------



## Turbodiesel

462.475 .................


----------



## Turbodiesel

prizeprop;715737 said:


> I had an idea. When we post a forecast ,we should put the source of it in parenthesis. eg. trace to an inch (news 12 nj) or (1-3" accuweather) etc. This might help us in future forecasts to determine reliability of certain weather stations?


We had 2-4 casted here yesterday @ noon .................supposed to get dusted between now and 9 am tomorrow

************************************no sleep till brooklyn


----------



## tls22

prizeprop;715737 said:


> I had an idea. When we post a forecast ,we should put the source of it in parenthesis. eg. trace to an inch (news 12 nj) or (1-3" accuweather) etc. This might help us in future forecasts to determine reliability of certain weather stations?


ch2 news 1-2

ch4- 2-4

ch5 2-4

ch7 1-3

Do not listen to ch 12......that news is like they are reading me the paper!

Noaa has 1-2 tonight and another inch 2morrow!


----------



## Smith2287

I hoping to get a push out of this little event tonight. It would be great to be able to get two pushes in a week. I'm hoping to get out there around 3 AM, good luck guys.

-Corey Smith


----------



## STEVE F 350

snow falling here in ocean co..ground just about covered and sticking to the roads..


----------



## tls22

1 inch on the ground here in edison...still coming down! I dunno about a push, salt really kickin its ass!


----------



## Smith2287

Im getting close to the 2" here in New Milford, but everything I heard is it is slowing down in the next hour or so. I am hoping to get a push thats why I haven't gone out yet. Good luck everyone, be safe!!


----------



## mkwl

Smith2287;716446 said:


> Im getting close to the 2" here in New Milford, but everything I heard is it is slowing down in the next hour or so. I am hoping to get a push thats why I haven't gone out yet. Good luck everyone, be safe!!


Lucky- only about 1" here and looks like we're done :crying: No plowing today for me :realmad: :crying:


----------



## MnM

Just stopped home for a pit stop and Oh how I love waking up to a freshly fallen powder from the skys. Not much accumulation but enough light fluffy powder to do a full plow and salt run...............So far this is the third minor snow event.........And to be honest I like these little guys more compaired to 12" drops of heavy stuff................Hope everyone is making money and be safe


----------



## mkwl

MnM;716587 said:


> Just stopped home for a pit stop and Oh how I love waking up to a freshly fallen powder from the skys. Not much accumulation but enough light fluffy powder to do a full plow and salt run...............So far this is the third minor snow event.........And to be honest I like these little guys more compaired to 12" drops of heavy stuff................Hope everyone is making money and be safe


How much snow did you get?


----------



## tls22

2 inches here in edison...going out soon!


----------



## Turbodiesel

Snow squalls here . Waiting to rock the salt spreader switch.


----------



## iceyman

1.2 inches....doesnt do much for me


----------



## s&mll

1.1 inch doesnt do much for me either. How did you get 2 in edison??? couple towns away and only an inch


----------



## tls22

000
NOUS41 KPHI 151632
PNSPHI
DEZ001>004-MDZ008-012-015-019-020-NJZ001-007>010-012>027-PAZ054-055-
060>062-067>071-160428-

PUBLIC INFORMATION STATEMENT
SPOTTER REPORTS
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MOUNT HOLLY NJ
1132 AM EST THU JAN 15 2009

THE FOLLOWING ARE UNOFFICIAL OBSERVATIONS TAKEN DURING THE PAST 12 HOURS
FOR THE STORM THAT HAS BEEN AFFECTING OUR REGION. APPRECIATION IS EXTENDED
TO HIGHWAY DEPARTMENTS...COOPERATIVE OBSERVERS...SKYWARN SPOTTERS 
AND MEDIA FOR THESE REPORTS. THIS SUMMARY IS ALSO AVAILABLE ON OUR 
HOME PAGE AT WEATHER.GOV/PHI

********************STORM TOTAL SNOWFALL********************

LOCATION STORM TOTAL TIME/DATE COMMENTS
SNOWFALL OF
(INCHES) MEASUREMENT


NEW JERSEY

...BURLINGTON COUNTY...
MOUNT HOLLY 0.4 930 AM 1/15 NWS OFFICE
SOUTHAMPTON 0.4 1100 AM 1/15 
MOUNT LAUREL 0.2 900 AM 1/15 

...MERCER COUNTY...
LAWRENCEVILLE 1.5 1000 AM 1/15 
HAMILTON 1.0 1100 AM 1/15 
EWING 0.9 1015 AM 1/15 

...MIDDLESEX COUNTY...
EDISON 2.3 1100 AM 1/15 :waving:

...MORRIS COUNTY...
GREEN POND JUNCTION 1.3 915 AM 1/15 
MARCELLA 1.1 1045 AM 1/15 

...SOMERSET COUNTY...
HILLSBOROUGH 1.5 1035 AM 1/15 
HILLSBOROUGH 1.3 1045 AM 1/15 SPOTTER
SOMERSET 1.3 1000 AM 1/15 
BRANCHBURG 1.1 1000 AM 1/15 
SOMERVILLE 1.1 1000 AM 1/15 
BELLE MEAD 0.8 1030 AM 1/15 

...WARREN COUNTY...
STEWARTSVILLE 0.9 945 AM 1/15 

PENNSYLVANIA

...CHESTER COUNTY...
GLENMOORE 0.5 655 AM 1/15 EAST NANTMEAL TOWNSHIP

...LEHIGH COUNTY...
ALLENTOWN 0.2 700 AM 1/15 INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT

...MONROE COUNTY...
TOBYHANNA 1.5 910 AM 1/15 

...MONTGOMERY COUNTY...
WILLOW GROVE 0.3 1045 AM 1/15 

$$

GORSE


----------



## prizeprop

tls22;716438 said:


> 1 inch on the ground here in edison...still coming down! I dunno about a push, salt really kickin its ass!


Yep, I made the mistake of salting early and heavy about 830 am. lots were black the rest of the day.My buddy went out around 10 am without salting and got some nice pushes in.I did do 5 of my driveways though with the backpack blower only in about 1.5 hours.I took my plow off this morning at 6am when I left the house, since I didnt have hope of much snow, so it worked out alright in the long run.lol


----------



## Turbodiesel

stopped cpmpletely w / no accum/


----------



## JeepPlow18

I got about 0.5-1.0 inch. Where there was an inch (commercials) they got scraped and saltedpayup didnt touch the driveways as it was a little under an inch.


----------



## s&mll

HILLSBOROUGH 1.5 1035 AM 1/15 
HILLSBOROUGH 1.3 1045 AM 1/15 SPOTTER


Ha thats a lie .7-.9 at most. I need to get some contracts in edison next year


----------



## tls22

prizeprop;716848 said:


> Yep, I made the mistake of salting early and heavy about 830 am. lots were black the rest of the day.My buddy went out around 10 am without salting and got some nice pushes in.I did do 5 of my driveways though with the backpack blower only in about 1.5 hours.I took my plow off this morning at 6am when I left the house, since I didnt have hope of much snow, so it worked out alright in the long run.lol


Yeah soda and i where talking saying we prob had more snow today, then the last push on saturday! The salt really kick its ass, the guys that waited got a real nice push out of it. We prob would have been pushing tonight if the sun did not come out! I went down to holmdel and help my father did 2 driveways and a office building! Somthing is better then nothing! Sunday snow again


----------



## prizeprop

tls22;717192 said:


> Yeah soda and i where talking saying we prob had more snow today, then the last push on saturday! The salt really kick its ass, the guys that waited got a real nice push out of it. We prob would have been pushing tonight if the sun did not come out! I went down to holmdel and help my father did 2 driveways and a office building! Somthing is better then nothing! Sunday snow again


Yes, better than nothing.I'm going to take a ride to Edison right now to check lots and bullshat with Timmy E's old partner Eddy.


----------



## tls22

prizeprop;717282 said:


> Yes, better than nothing.I'm going to take a ride to Edison right now to check lots and bullshat with Timmy E's old partner Eddy.


Yeah we had a nice snow shower come through here. It dusted everything up!

I have not seen eddy since i was 7, he still running timmys old gig?


----------



## MnM

I would say about 1-2 weak inches. As long as the snow will curl off my plow and pile up I will be plowing.payup


----------



## prizeprop

tls22;717370 said:


> Yeah we had a nice snow shower come through here. It dusted everything up!
> 
> I have not seen eddy since i was 7, he still running timmys old gig?


Yea,Eddie still going with the business. Didnt know you knew Eddie.Hows Soda Bear doing? I know He was pushing the hardscapes the last couple years,Hows that going with the economy and the hack hardscapers around?


----------



## dieselpusher

what are they saying for sunday boys


----------



## Turbodiesel

HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK...UPDATED
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MOUNT HOLLY NJ
500 PM EST FRI JAN 16 2009

DEZ001>003-MDZ008-012-015-019-020-NJZ013>027-PAZ060-067>071-172200-
NEW CASTLE-KENT-INLAND SUSSEX-CECIL-KENT MD-QUEEN ANNES-TALBOT-
CAROLINE-WESTERN MONMOUTH-EASTERN MONMOUTH-MERCER-SALEM-GLOUCESTER-
CAMDEN-NORTHWESTERN BURLINGTON-OCEAN-CUMBERLAND-ATLANTIC-CAPE MAY-
ATLANTIC COASTAL CAPE MAY-COASTAL ATLANTIC-COASTAL OCEAN-
SOUTHEASTERN BURLINGTON-BERKS-CHESTER-MONTGOMERY-BUCKS-DELAWARE-
PHILADELPHIA-
500 PM EST FRI JAN 16 2009

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR CENTRAL DELAWARE...NORTHERN
DELAWARE...SOUTHERN DELAWARE...NORTHEAST MARYLAND...CENTRAL NEW
JERSEY...SOUTHERN NEW JERSEY...EAST CENTRAL PENNSYLVANIA AND
SOUTHEAST PENNSYLVANIA.

.DAY ONE...TONIGHT.

THE BITTERLY COLD CONDITIONS WILL CONTINUE TONIGHT. DESPITE THE
WIND DIMINISHING THROUGH THE NIGHT, WIND CHILL VALUES WILL BE
AROUND 5 BELOW ZERO AND POSSIBLY COLDER IN SOME OF THE HIGHER
ELEVATIONS.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...SATURDAY THROUGH THURSDAY.

A CLIPPER SYSTEM WILL TRACK TO OUR NORTH LATE SATURDAY NIGHT AND
SUNDAY, POTENTIALLY BRINGING SOME LIGHT SNOW TO PARTS OF THE
AREA. THE BEST CHANCE FOR SOME ACCUMULATING SNOW LOOKS TO BE NORTH
OF A LINE FROM BERKS COUNTY IN PENNSYLVANIA TO MERCER COUNTY AND
MONMOUTH COUNTY IN NEW JERSEY WITH LITTLE TO NO ACCUMULATIONS
SOUTHWARD. A COASTAL STORM COULD DEVELOP SUNDAY AND MONDAY. THERE
IS A LOT OF UNCERTAINTY WITH THE DEVELOPMENT OF THIS SYSTEM,
THEREFORE MONITOR THE LATEST FORECASTS FOR UPDATES.

.SPOTTER INFORMATION STATEMENT...

SPOTTER ACTIVATION IS NOT EXPECTED AT THIS TIME.

$$


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Smith2287

Looks like were going to be in for an interesting next 48 hours. From what I have heard and read is 3 seperate events starting with tonight. If I can get a push out of one of them I will be a happy man. Good luck everyone, keep us informed on the latest updates.


----------



## iceyman

it would be nice to get a powder push tomorrow or monday


----------



## Smith2287

iceyman;719520 said:


> it would be nice to get a powder push tomorrow or monday


Yes that would be great, nice and easy to push and shovel off of the walks.


----------



## DirtyJerzey

iceyman;719520 said:


> it would be nice to get a powder push tomorrow or monday


sure would be, but it looks like things are slowly starting to fade for us... accuweather started the day out with 2.9inches split between sunday and monday, now theyre down to 1.5"..... guess we will see


----------



## iceyman

ya were gonna get nothing as usual


----------



## MnM

gotta have faith fellas.


----------



## Smith2287

Well even though everyone is saying this storm is going to miss us and head to the boston area. I already got an inch and it is still coming down real good. Another hour or so at this rate and I will hit my 2" trigger on all my lots. If it stops before I will still get the chance to salt some lots though, not a total loss. Good luck everyone,

-Corey


----------



## dieselpusher

got about 2.5 in dumont nj. pretty happy got my full pushes in. really easy storm cleaned up good if you kept up the storms before otherwise you were riding on ice.

turned out to be a nice day not to cold out everythings melting

how did you guys make out??


----------



## Turbodiesel

5th salt event here.


----------



## dieselpusher

very niceee


----------



## prizeprop

Got in a salt run,about 1/2"- 1" (?), And blew off one resi driveway per his request(he's disabled and cant have any thing on driveway that might freeze).


----------



## tls22

Just spread 3,300 ponds of bag rock/cal in a tailgate spreader! The cantena lots wanted salt!


Snowing again...prob more salt tonight


----------



## s&mll

You do his lots with 1 truck???


Which ones do you have rt.1s


----------



## tls22

s&mll;721325 said:


> You do his lots with 1 truck???
> 
> Which ones do you have rt.1s


Yeah the guy i sub contract for. I use his truck with a fisher 1000 tailgate!

He has all the accounts edison, union, bridgewater


----------



## Smith2287

Well I just got in did a full push on all my accounts. I left my main garage for 3am cause I want to make sure it's perfect for first light. It is snowing again and dumped an inch so will recheck all the lots again in the morning. I hope everyone made out okay,

-Corey


----------



## MnM

got a nice dusting out there now. very tempted to get out there and lay down some salt


----------



## shovelracer

The last 2 storms have been light enough to use backpack blowers with. That hasnt happened in years. Cost me 2 PITA customers. My choice not theirs, my job is to remove snow as quickly and efficiently as possible. Apparently they arent paying us to "remove the snow" as efficiently as we can as much as they are paying us to "work hard" and use "more traditional methods". Real funny cause several others were very impressed with the end result of blown walks and sidewalks. One said "Never comes out that clean". Best part is that even though 1 or 2 didnt like the blower they sure as heck expected us to sit there and break up ice when those events happen. See Ya. Worst part is I think it ruined my help. One guy wanted to use it everywhere and got mad when I told him to grab a shovel.


----------



## tls22

Just got back from helping my father salt......now going to get ready for round 3payup


----------



## lawnboy11

shovelracer;721577 said:


> The last 2 storms have been light enough to use backpack blowers with. That hasnt happened in years. Cost me 2 PITA customers. My choice not theirs, my job is to remove snow as quickly and efficiently as possible. Apparently they arent paying us to "remove the snow" as efficiently as we can as much as they are paying us to "work hard" and use "more traditional methods". Real funny cause several others were very impressed with the end result of blown walks and sidewalks. One said "Never comes out that clean". Best part is that even though 1 or 2 didnt like the blower they sure as heck expected us to sit there and break up ice when those events happen. See Ya. Worst part is I think it ruined my help. One guy wanted to use it everywhere and got mad when I told him to grab a shovel.


nothing wrong with using backpacks, but...what time was it?

I say no after about 9 or 10 pm.

Last night I was out shoveling at 3 am- quiet, like a mouse!


----------



## shovelracer

1PM and 4PM

One I flat out told to find someone else. His drive sucks anyways.

Another stormed back into the house after several inappropriate comments to my workers and then me. I will be calling him this afternoon to let him know that we wont stand for that, and although Id be more than willing to adjust his contract for the right price I will not tolerate any BS. The only reason I will even attempt to salvage the situation is because he is a new client that signed up for full service landscape program. Which also doesnt make sense cause he will be giving me over 600 per month in the summer so what is 1 stupid "snow removal" charge. Might signal a problem early though.

On the plus side it is a beautiful day today.


----------



## lawnboy11

So what was he problem with using blowers? Or did they not want you to do it at all?


----------



## dieselpusher

1-3 tonight special weather advisory ?????????


----------



## JeepPlow18

newplower;722189 said:


> 1-3 tonight special weather advisory ?????????


Not me but I have a dusting like last night right now still lightly snowing in sussex county. I got about 3 inches sunday morning not alot but a little here and a little there can make you go mad. I know I am lol but I really cant complain payuppayup Central jersey is getting some decent snow right now???


----------



## tls22

Close to 2 inches here in edison....going to start plowing at 7! This has been one hell of a week!payup


----------



## prizeprop

tls22;722306 said:


> Close to 2 inches here in edison....going to start plowing at 7! This has been one hell of a week!payup


I'll be heading down to Edison about the same time to start, everything should be closing by then.GOOD TO HEAR 2" in Edison
,got about a good 3" here in Warren.payup


----------



## MnM

well i got that same feeling as last night. We got a good coating on the ground and temps are like 28 29. Suppose to get some more flurries. Very tempted to get out there and salt again. ............What the hell might as well rightpayup


----------



## Smith2287

Looks like were going to hit our mark here in Bergen County, close to 2" now and still snowing pretty heavy. Going to wait to it stops to go check because I don't want to get burned like last night and waste salt until it is completely stopped. Especially since all my places are out of bagged salt till the end of the week. All 4 lesco locations around here are out of salt it is crazy.

Good luck guys,
-Corey


----------



## dieselpusher

anyone else.....

after this weekend???


----------



## tls22

newplower;722862 said:


> anyone else.....:
> after this weekend???


Just got back in...time for sleep!

drinkup:


----------



## MnM

just got in as well. Got a full salt run in at all my accounts. Went through my whole truck load so far, 28 tons. Prob will have to order more tom or sometime this week. Well I hope everyone made some money these past few days..............I'm going to do the invoiceing right now then its time for bed......til next time:salute:


----------



## prizeprop

Went back out this morning and salted again, everything refroze from last night.Time for sleep


----------



## dieselpusher

hey when in doubt charge them twice!!


----------



## shovelracer

Looks like you southern guys are starting to catch up. Nothing but a dusting last night.

To answer the last question:

Contract is 1". Some people feel that they have the right to sign up for 1" pricing, but receive on call service for anything less than 3". These people are never going to be happy. The first guy I dropped wasnt even sure what he was upset about other than he didnt want to pay us to "use leaf blowers" he wanted to pay us to "use the plow". Ive wanted an excuse to get rid of him since 2005.

The other guy we worked it out. His problem was that his previous plow outfit would come 3 hours after a 2" storm, then 30 hours after a 6" storm, then not show up for a 4" storm. So he had no realistic expectations of what to look for in a company. I explained that if there is ever 1" we will be there, and if it is 1" everyday for 10 days than we will be there every day. I also let him know that we do not appreciate rudeness, and my employees are not in a position to negotiate. He was very apologetic, and when I asked him if he wanted to change his contract he said it was fine the way it was. We ended on a good note and salvaged our relationship, and I dont think it will happen again.

Lastly I feel IMO that some may not like the blowers because they dont understand the power of a commercial blower. They feel if we are blowing the 2" of snow that they could have just whipped out the craftsman electric and saved $50. Unfortunately it doesnt work that way.


----------



## lawnboy11

shovelracer;723135 said:


> Looks like you southern guys are starting to catch up. Nothing but a dusting last night.
> 
> Lastly I feel IMO that some may not like the blowers because they dont understand the power of a commercial blower. They feel if we are blowing the 2" of snow that they could have just whipped out the craftsman electric and saved $50. Unfortunately it doesnt work that way.


gotcha

I almost feel bad charging people full price for the 4 1.5" storms we just had since thursday. Almost.


----------



## iceyman

i need a salter..... thats the only way to make any money in the winter here.... i did get to scrape off a half inch of my lot cuz i was bored


----------



## ford550

> I almost feel bad charging people full price for the 4 1.5" storms we just had since thursday


Yikes, don't feel bad. Do they feel bad when its 2" of ice and it takes 3 times as long and beats the crap out of the equipment, NO. It's been nice to finally have light, fluffy snow, instead of ice (which is what the pattern is going back too starting next week, rain, sleet and frz rain )

We got 2" on sunday morning, pushed and salted everything. Yesterday evening we got 1" which was easily burned off with salt. So far so good payup.


----------



## shovelracer

lawnboy11;723194 said:


> gotcha
> 
> I almost feel bad charging people full price for the 4 1.5" storms we just had since thursday. Almost.


It all evens out in the end


----------



## tjlands

Anyone in Trenton looking for a deal on Bulk salt.
$52 a ton 50 tons available, you need to go get it and load it yourself.
Call if interested 
Tim 732-684-1525


----------



## Turbodiesel

Just over 20 ton used to date here . Ordered another 7 yesterday . The Most I have ever went thru this early in the season . 

No wear n tear..... only profit . I'll take these nusiances any day over plowing . I can see in some of my customers eyes that their getting sick of seeing me come around. Most don't mind . 

A good healthy 8.5 weeks left .


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

tjlands;724696 said:


> Anyone in Trenton looking for a deal on Bulk salt.
> $52 a ton 50 tons available, you need to go get it and load it yourself.
> Call if interested
> Tim 732-684-1525


Tim, what is the place near? a major highway or back warehouse somewhere?

If your loading yourself, how can they measure by weight/ton?

I could take some salt, we have a 14' dump trailer i could fill up mostly, but id have to either bring up the new Deere tractor with a 73" bucket or my little machine with a 48" bucket, for one load its probably not profitable to do that having to bring up a tractor too :/ Let me know im interested at least.


----------



## ford550

> Anyone in Trenton looking for a deal on Bulk salt.


Reason for trying to dump salt so early? Don't you have a means of loading? I might be interested.


----------



## LAB INC

*WHEN is it going to SNOW*

When are we going to get some more SNOW hear in NJ ??? I hope we get a big storm !!!!


----------



## ford550

shhhh......something mid week possible


----------



## Turbodiesel

be very very quiet , were hunting ice


----------



## blk90s13

Turbodiesel;728691 said:


> be very very quiet , were hunting ice


I dont know about you but I am hunting snow shhhhhhhh


----------



## tls22

I enjoy the nice weather last night! Lay out on my driveway to try and get a tan!




More snow next week....shhhhhhhhhhhhh:bluebounc


----------



## tls22

HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK...UPDATED
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MOUNT HOLLY NJ
320 PM EST SAT JAN 24 2009

DEZ001>004-MDZ008-012-015-019-020-NJZ001-007>010-012>027-PAZ054-055-
060>062-067>071-252030-
NEW CASTLE-KENT-INLAND SUSSEX-DELAWARE BEACHES-CECIL-KENT MD-
QUEEN ANNES-TALBOT-CAROLINE-SUSSEX-WARREN-MORRIS-HUNTERDON-SOMERSET-
MIDDLESEX-WESTERN MONMOUTH-EASTERN MONMOUTH-MERCER-SALEM-GLOUCESTER-
CAMDEN-NORTHWESTERN BURLINGTON-OCEAN-CUMBERLAND-ATLANTIC-CAPE MAY-
ATLANTIC COASTAL CAPE MAY-COASTAL ATLANTIC-COASTAL OCEAN-
SOUTHEASTERN BURLINGTON-CARBON-MONROE-BERKS-LEHIGH-NORTHAMPTON-
CHESTER-MONTGOMERY-BUCKS-DELAWARE-PHILADELPHIA-
320 PM EST SAT JAN 24 2009

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR CENTRAL DELAWARE...NORTHERN
DELAWARE...SOUTHERN DELAWARE...NORTHEAST MARYLAND...CENTRAL NEW
JERSEY...NORTHERN NEW JERSEY...NORTHWEST NEW JERSEY...SOUTHERN NEW
JERSEY...EAST CENTRAL PENNSYLVANIA...NORTHEAST PENNSYLVANIA AND
SOUTHEAST PENNSYLVANIA.

.DAY ONE...THIS AFTERNOON AND TONIGHT.

HAZARDOUS WEATHER IS NOT EXPECTED THROUGH TONIGHT.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...SUNDAY THROUGH FRIDAY.

A WINTRY PRECIPITATION EVENT OR EVENTS ARE POSSIBLE DURING THE
MIDDLE OF NEXT WEEK. THERE HAVE BEEN CONSIDERABLE DIFFERENCES
BETWEEN COMPUTER MODELS AS TO THE IMPACT ON OUR AREA. THERE IS
GENERAL AGREEMENT THOUGH THAT ALL OF THEM SHOULD NOT REMAIN
SUPPRESSED SOUTH OF US. PLEASE LOOK FOR FURTHER DETAILS AS THESE
EVENTS NEAR.

.SPOTTER INFORMATION STATEMENT...

SPOTTER ACTIVATION IS NOT EXPECTED AT THIS TIME.wesport


----------



## tjlands

Ramairfreak98ss;727270 said:


> Tim, what is the place near? a major highway or back warehouse somewhere?
> 
> If your loading yourself, how can they measure by weight/ton?
> 
> I could take some salt, we have a 14' dump trailer i could fill up mostly, but id have to either bring up the new Deere tractor with a 73" bucket or my little machine with a 48" bucket, for one load its probably not profitable to do that having to bring up a tractor too :/ Let me know im interested at least.


Sorry I dont check this every day. Thats why I left my cell. Evidently one of my salt suppliers got screwed for payment on 100 tons. 50 of which is in Trenton. 
If you are still interested give me a call.


----------



## tjlands

ford550;727421 said:


> Reason for trying to dump salt so early? Don't you have a means of loading? I might be interested.


I am fully loaded cant store anymore. the salt in question is not mine. One of my suppliers.
If still interested give me a call
Tim


----------



## tjlands

On another note, the meterologists from Eastern weather forums are talking about several days of snow and ice for our area from Tuesday-Fri. Looks and sounds good. 
Maybe we will be able to actually push snow instead of melting it.
Here is one of their forcasts.
http://www.nynjpaweather.com/LFD/


----------



## Turbodiesel

Hazardous weather outlook...updated
national weather service mount holly nj
320 pm est sat jan 24 2009

dez001>004-mdz008-012-015-019-020-njz001-007>010-012>027-paz054-055-
060>062-067>071-252030-
new castle-kent-inland sussex-delaware beaches-cecil-kent md-
queen annes-talbot-caroline-sussex-warren-morris-hunterdon-somerset-
middlesex-western monmouth-eastern monmouth-mercer-salem-gloucester-
camden-northwestern burlington-ocean-cumberland-atlantic-cape may-
atlantic coastal cape may-coastal atlantic-coastal ocean-
southeastern burlington-carbon-monroe-berks-lehigh-northampton-
chester-montgomery-bucks-delaware-philadelphia-
320 pm est sat jan 24 2009

this hazardous weather outlook is for central delaware...northern
delaware...southern delaware...northeast maryland...central new
jersey...northern new jersey...northwest new jersey...southern new
jersey...east central pennsylvania...northeast pennsylvania and
southeast pennsylvania.

.day one...this afternoon and tonight.

Hazardous weather is not expected through tonight.

.days two through seven...sunday through friday.

A wintry precipitation event or events are possible during the
middle of next week. There have been considerable differences
between computer models as to the impact on our area. There is
general agreement though that all of them should not remain
suppressed south of us. Please look for further details as these
events near.

*however , be prepared for heavy accumulating snow and blizzard conditions up to 1-2 feet*

.spotter information statement...

Spotter activation is not expected at this time


----------



## iceyman

maybe well get one storm


----------



## tls22

This week is going to be fun......payup


----------



## ford550

I think we are going to be looking at a very active week. 2 storms possible. Our wait might finally be over. (oh wait, shhhhhhhhh..................)


----------



## iceyman

im starting to get nervous.... should we wear are pj's inside out?


----------



## STEVE F 350

tls22;728975 said:


> I enjoy the nice weather last night! Lay out on my driveway to try and get a tan!
> 
> More snow next week....shhhhhhhhhhhhh:bluebounc


Martell's Tiki Bar is having there beach party this week all welcome come on down...


----------



## Turbodiesel

Location please..........


----------



## STEVE F 350

Pt pleasant ..ocean county,ya can't miss it all the plow guys will be there...


----------



## iceyman

Turbodiesel;730063 said:


> Location please..........


while u guys are at the tiki bar ill be playin with goldpayup


----------



## STEVE F 350

iceyman;730089 said:


> while u guys are at the tiki bar ill be playin with goldpayup


shhhhhhhhhhh....


----------



## dieselpusher

what are they saying for midweek???


----------



## blk90s13

I thought the board walk is a ghost town in the winter Tiki bar is still open ?


----------



## iceyman

blk90s13;730343 said:


> I thought the board walk is a ghost town in the winter Tiki bar is still open ?


tiki is open all year round


----------



## iceyman

newplower;730333 said:


> what are they saying for midweek???


....................


----------



## blk90s13

oh I better put my plow back on I guess


----------



## iceyman

blk90s13;730359 said:


> oh I better put my plow back on I guess


wait til tues..


----------



## ford550

> oh I better put my plow back on I guess


WAIT!!! Don't do that quite yet.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

iceyman;730367 said:


> wait til tues..


lol yeah, in nj i dont put the plows on the trucks UNTIL were hours away from a major snow and theyre still calling for 4+ inches... was close that last time though they said 6" then down to hardly a dusting :/

Thats great though, i just read 4" today before noon and now its to 3-6"! for almost all of NJ


----------



## dieselpusher

[QUOTE

Thats great though, i just read 4" today before noon and now its to 3-6"! for almost all of NJ[/QUOTE]

your my savior !!! haha

that newer truck is coming to me sooner and soonerwesport


----------



## tls22

STEVE F 350;730044 said:


> Martell's Tiki Bar is having there beach party this week all welcome come on down...


Im game! 

going to be a warm week....time to work on the tan again!


----------



## blk90s13

ford550;730574 said:


> WAIT!!! Don't do that quite yet.


yes I should wait till it turns white out , my kid is wearing her pj`s inside out already


----------



## Turbodiesel

Feels like snow ...... hang em high .

http://www.accuweather.com/us/pa/up...cuweather&traveler=0&zipChg=1&metric=0&fday=3


----------



## Turbodiesel

me still hunting white stuff ......shhhhhhhh


----------



## Turbodiesel

http://www.accuweather.com/us/pa/up...veler=0&zipChg=1&metric=0&hbhhour=16&hbhday=3

http://www.accuweather.com/us/pa/up...tner=accuweather&metric=0&hbhday=3&hbhhour=22

SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Turbodiesel

As of this morning , it's game time tomorrow. HANG EM HIGH.....

this message has been brought to you by _Acme Markets _.. for bread milk and eggs

NBC 10 says 2-4 abc6 said " SOME SNOW LIKELY


----------



## tjlands

Turbodiesel;730968 said:


> As of this morning , it's game time tomorrow. HANG EM HIGH.....
> 
> this message has been brought to you by _Acme Markets _.. for bread milk and eggs
> 
> NBC 10 says 2-4 abc6 said " SOME SNOW LIKELY


Just this morning listening to several dif forecasts, central Nj is looking at anything from 1inch of snow to ice to rain, to the highest- up to 8 inches of snow with sleet mixed in at the end.

Some crazy stuff. My call for the 195 corridor which is my territory is 3- 5 inches of snow falling late tues into wed and then mixing with sleet and freezing rain from about 10am weds till it ends as rain on weds afternoon at 3pm. A good solid 24 hours of work(snow).


----------



## MnM

well im am not trying to jinx antthing so I am going to wash one of my plow trucks. It needs it bad so, trying to use some reverse physicology here with mother nature. Hope it works. 

My prediction is 3 inches of white stuff in the hazlet/holmdel area

GOOOOOOO SNOWWWWW.


----------



## iceyman

hopefully the rain stays south


----------



## ford550

Just as usual. The storms shift north, looks like rain south and ice north. Totals have gone down already. Why do they try to predict something that just isn't going to happen. This is the pattern, just predict it that way.


----------



## iceyman

ford550;731865 said:


> Just as usual. The storms shift north, looks like rain south and ice north. Totals have gone down already. Why do they try to predict something that just isn't going to happen. This is the pattern, just predict it that way.


there first mistake is putting up a snowfall map forecast 4 days in advance.... when they have enough trouble predicting for the next day


----------



## tls22

iceyman;732028 said:


> there first mistake is putting up a snowfall map forecast 4 days in advance.... when they have enough trouble predicting for the next day


You have prob had more snow then 1.5 icey......new brunswick has over 10 so far this winter.

1-3 for philly

2-4 EB

3-6 edison north!

bank on it!


----------



## MnM

i like your optimism tls22. hopefully it all pans out


----------



## DirtyJerzey

totals keep getting less and less, looks just like morning snow tomorrow here for central nj as of now... guess we will see


----------



## Turbodiesel

Urgent - winter weather message
national weather service mount holly nj
402 pm est mon jan 26 2009

...a winter storm is expected to affect the area tuesday evening
and continue through most of wednesday...

.a weak system may produce some mainly light snow across the area
during the day tuesday, then a more significant winter storm is
anticipated starting tuesday evening. An area of low pressure will
develop from the lower mississippi valley to the tennessee valley on
tuesday. This storm will then track northeastward and move across
the northern mid atlantic region during wednesday. This will bring
snow to the region tuesday night and wednesday, although as milder
air arrives especially above the surface, the snow will turn into a
wintry mix for most areas with even a change to plain rain farther
to the south. The storm system is expected to move away from our
area late wednesday afternoon and evening.

Njz009-010-015-paz067>069-271000-
/o.con.kphi.ws.a.0003.090127t2300z-090128t2300z/
hunterdon-somerset-mercer-chester-montgomery-bucks-
including the cities of...flemington...somerville...trenton...
West chester...norristown...doylestown
402 pm est mon jan 26 2009

...winter storm watch remains in effect from tuesday evening
through wednesday afternoon...

A winter storm watch remains in effect from tuesday evening
through wednesday afternoon.

A steady snow is forecast to develop across the region early tuesday
evening and continue into wednesday morning, possibly heavy at times.
As milder air arrives above the surface initially from about mid
morning on, the snow will mix with sleet then change to a mix of
sleet and freezing rain. There may be enough warming that occurs to
allow the surface air temperatures to rise above freezing, allowing
for a period of plain rain wednesday afternoon. The best chance for
a change over to plain rain should be for locations farther south
and east or closer to interstate 95. The precipitation should
taper off toward wednesday evening.

There is the potential for 6 to 12 inches of snow and sleet, with
locally higher amounts possible. In addition, as the snow mixes with
and changes over to sleet then freezing rain, an ice accumulation
of about one quarter of an inch will be possible.

A winter storm watch means there is a potential for significant
snow, sleet, or ice accumulations that may impact travel. Continue
to monitor forecasts and statements for the latest updates regarding
the upcoming winter storm.

$$


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Turbodiesel

5 ton event here


----------



## Turbodiesel

tls22;732165 said:


> You have prob had more snow then 1.5 icey......new brunswick has over 10 so far this winter.
> 
> 1-3 for philly
> 
> 2-4 EB
> 
> 3-6 edison north!
> 
> bank on it!


I'll bank on a salt event 

I know I can knock down at least 3'' with a heavy application


----------



## Turbodiesel

another 5 ton event payup


----------



## ford550

National weather service is 6"-10", Weather channel is 4"-6", local news 3"-6", accuweather 4"........I will predict 2" with a lot of ice on top. Every storm this season they have gotten way too excited and literally every event has been half the lowest amount predicted. 

One thing I will bank on though, we will be working for sho', whether salting, plowing, or both payuppayup


----------



## tls22

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE...RESENT
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MOUNT HOLLY NJ
400 AM EST TUE JAN 27 2009

...WINTRY WEATHER WILL AFFECT THE REGION THROUGH WEDNESDAY...

.A LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM RESPONSIBLE FOR THE WINTRY WEATHER WILL
FORM OVER THE TENNESSEE VALLEY TODAY AND THEN MOVE NORTHEAST
CROSSING THE REGION WEDNESDAY EVENING.

NJZ012-272230-
/O.UPG.KPHI.WS.A.0003.090127T2300Z-090128T1700Z/
/O.NEW.KPHI.WS.W.0003.090127T2100Z-090128T2300Z/
MIDDLESEX-
INCLUDING THE CITY OF...NEW BRUNSWICK
400 AM EST TUE JAN 27 2009

...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 4 PM THIS AFTERNOON TO
6 PM EST WEDNESDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN MOUNT HOLLY HAS ISSUED A WINTER
STORM WARNING FOR SNOW SLEET AND FREEZING RAIN...WHICH IS IN
EFFECT FROM 4 PM THIS AFTERNOON TO 6 PM EST WEDNESDAY. THE WINTER
STORM WARNING REPLACES THE PREVIOUSLY ISSUED WINTER STORM WATCH.

ALTHOUGH THERE COULD BE SOME LIGHT SNOW OR FLURRIES TODAY...THE
PERIOD OF ACCUMULATING SNOW IS EXPECTED TO BEGIN THIS EVENING.
THIS SNOW SHOULD CONTINUE THROUGH TONIGHT BEFORE MIXING WITH AND
THEN CHANGING TO SLEET AND FREEZING RAIN WEDNESDAY MORNING. THE
SLEET AND FREEZING RAIN COULD CHANGE TO PLAIN RAIN BY WEDNESDAY
EVENING.

THE TOTAL AMOUNT OF SNOWFALL IS EXPECTED TO BE 4 TO 7 :redbounceINCHES WITH
3 TO 5 INCHES ON THE GROUND BY WEDNESDAY MORNING. THE HIGHEST
AMOUNTS SHOULD BE IN THE NORTHERN PART OF THE COUNTY. ALSO, 1/4
INCH OF ICE IS POSSIBLE FROM THE FREEZING RAIN.

SINCE THE GROUND IS FROZEN, ANY SNOW THAT FALLS WILL ACCUMULATE
AND ROADS WILL BECOME SLIPPERY QUITE RAPIDLY.

A WINTER STORM WARNING MEANS SIGNIFICANT AMOUNTS OF SNOW...
SLEET...AND ICE ARE EXPECTED OR OCCURRING. THIS WILL MAKE TRAVEL
VERY HAZARDOUS



No retreat no surrendor


----------



## iceyman

Turbodiesel;732310 said:


> I'll bank on a salt event
> 
> I know I can knock down at least 3'' with a heavy application


ur gonna salt 3 "


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

iceyman;732706 said:


> ur gonna salt 3 "


we will... 1" EVERY 5-6 hours means we'd salt 3-4 times throughout, cant let it pile up over 10 hours to finally hit 2"+ just to push a tiny bit then salt one last time. ;/


----------



## iceyman

i got that... i took it as he was gonna throw salt down after 3 inches has fallen.... is that possible?


----------



## Turbodiesel

Urgent - winter weather message...resent
national weather service mount holly nj
400 am est tue jan 27 2009

...wintry weather will affect the region through wednesday...

.a low pressure system responsible for the wintry weather will
form over the tennessee valley today and then move northeast
crossing the region wednesday evening.

Njz012-272230-
/o.upg.kphi.ws.a.0003.090127t2300z-090128t1700z/
/o.new.kphi.ws.w.0003.090127t2100z-090128t2300z/
middlesex-
including the city of...new brunswick
400 am est tue jan 27 2009

...winter storm warning in effect from 4 pm this afternoon to
6 pm est wednesday...

The national weather service in mount holly has issued a winter
storm warning for snow sleet and freezing rain...which is in
effect from 4 pm this afternoon to 6 pm est wednesday. The winter
storm warning replaces the previously issued winter storm watch.

Although there could be some light snow or flurries today...the
period of accumulating snow is expected to begin this evening.
This snow should continue through tonight before mixing with and
then changing to sleet and freezing rain wednesday morning. The
sleet and freezing rain could change to plain rain by wednesday
evening.
*
the total amount of snowfall is expected to be 4 to 7 inches with
7 to 10 inches on the ground by wednesday morning. The highest*
amounts should be in the northern part of the county. Also, 1/4
inch of ice is possible from the freezing rain.

Since the ground is frozen, any snow that falls will accumulate
and roads will become slippery quite rapidly.

A winter storm warning means significant amounts of snow...
Sleet...and ice are expected or occurring. This will make travel
very hazardous


----------



## Gerry125

Let's all enjoy the snow that's coming and be safe out there.


----------



## blk90s13

The snow storm called and said it wont make it to NJ rain is all we will get  





















Be safe out there hope we all make lots of payup payup


----------



## iceyman

lets do itpayup hey tim if EB gets 3" i owe you a beer


----------



## s&mll

1/4 inch on ground


----------



## tls22

2 inches here in edison...still coming down hard. Im off to plowpayup got my call


----------



## dieselpusher

745 in dumont still coming down hard. just hit my main lots before they open

ill get pictures this storm


----------



## s&mll

just got in. got a few hours in. By 8 it was all just pushing around slop. Nice little fast storm.


----------



## MnM

Yea I feel that nice little storm line. At about 3:30 AM is was coming down at a nice steady clip with around 2' on the ground. It then picked up til about 6:30AM when it did the typical thing that happens to all the storms around here.......it turned to ice then RAIN. boy do I hate rain. It prevented the total accumliation from hitting 4 inches, cause thats when I make the big bucks..............Oh well am happy as a pig in @hit anyway


----------



## tls22

tls22;732165 said:


> You have prob had more snow then 1.5 icey......new brunswick has over 10 so far this winter.
> 
> 1-3 for philly
> 
> 2-4 EB
> 
> 3-6 edison north!
> 
> bank on it!


Dam im good....those totals went to a T....philly 2 EB 3.1 Edison 3.2


MnM;732212 said:


> i like your optimism tls22. hopefully it all pans out


Its been one hell of a winter bud....sure beats sprinklers and lawn cutting



iceyman;733320 said:


> lets do itpayup hey tim if EB gets 3" i owe you a beer


Beer me icey....u text and said u where plowing

Anywho just got back in...went out around 430am......nice event....this winter has been sweet!


----------



## prizeprop

Done until salt tonight or in the morning.


----------



## Gerry125

Had fun today, nice having enough snow on the ground to stack some desent piles.wesport


----------



## iceyman

tls22;734314 said:


> Beer me icey....u text and said u where plowing


 well done tim......got just over 9 hours in.......payup... lets do it again next week...... pick the place tim and a nice cold one is comin ur way

couple pics finishing some lots


----------



## Turbodiesel

absolutey , like riding a bike .


----------



## s&mll

Had enough snow to make some piles

The start of pile 1










3/4 of pile 2










They are only cellphone pics


----------



## prizeprop

Gerry125;734586 said:


> Had fun today, nice having enough snow on the ground to stack some desent piles.wesport


Yep. Actually looked like we did something for our money this time.


----------



## tls22

prizeprop;734698 said:


> Yep. Actually looked like we did something for our money this time.


Yeah it was great stacking snow again. What a fun push that was!

I feel like a zombie........need more

Great pics guys


----------



## blk90s13

That was a quicky as well but put in decent hours plowing and some good hours on standby payup


the next one will be big be ready wesport


----------



## tjlands

First full service since last Feb, 
Good day, everyone showed, no real complaints. No break downs.
My dash Temp said 50 deg at the end.....unbelievable.

I am in on that beer


----------



## prizeprop

Got another salt run in this morning! Good thing I bought two more pallets of salt yesterday. They were down to like 10 pallets.


----------



## MnM

i thought i was going to get to salt this morning too but I decided not to push the envelope


----------



## 600rrpilot

i dont like the forecast for mon-tue.


----------



## tls22

600rrpilot;735778 said:


> i dont like the forecast for mon-tue.


Yeah time to get a boat!


----------



## 600rrpilot

lows forecast to go down to 23-24 degrees monday night.....this should be interesting. who knows theyve forecast "all snow" events every time thus far and it rains. Maybe they'll forecast rain and we'll get snow...or ice. which would suck big time


----------



## ford550

Nice little storm. Got 3.6" before turning to rain. Good push and salt. Everything locked up nice this morning at 19*, so out we were again salting. Good little storm.

Next tuesday is looking like a HUGE..................................rain storm. We will need the ark.


----------



## ford550

> Maybe they'll forecast rain and we'll get snow.


That would be nice for a change. Having them forcast wrong that way and it goes the other. It's pretty hard to get snow outta the sky at 40* though :crying:.


----------



## prizeprop

Lets just keep them small and steady, I don't look forward to the big ones. Hows everyone doing with accounts recievable?:angry:


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

prizeprop;735824 said:


> Lets just keep them small and steady, I don't look forward to the big ones. Hows everyone doing with accounts recievable?:anry:


dont like the big ones? those are where the constant turn of money is made!

Heres a couple pictures i took the other day..was so backed up i hardly had the camera on me.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss




----------



## Ramairfreak98ss




----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

Looking forward to a nice big V box bulk all 12v spreader for next season for the dually short bed F350 or my long bed single rear wheel F350. If lucky maybe something even bigger for a F550.. anyone know who makes them besides SnowEx? A 8500 or 9500 models are about that much money to buy!


----------



## prizeprop

Ramairfreak98ss;736478 said:


> dont like the big ones? those are where the constant turn of money is made!
> 
> Na. I would much more appreciate two 4" storms than say a 12" one.Definately much more strain on all equipment and my brain. Plus twice as many saltings on multible small ones. Anyway, during a 4" storm depending on the timing I charge for two pushes anyway, one to open and one for cleanup after closing.payup


----------



## MnM

if you are looking for a electric v-box I have had lots of luck with my blizzard ice chaser. the motor is plenty big compaired to a snowex. I have heard many bad things about those snowex Vboxs and nothing but good things about the blizzard, fisher, & western. just wanted to share.


----------



## 600rrpilot

i think im either going to take the dump insert out for next season, or get a new one...a truckcraft with a deicer. Or go with the vbox. hmm


----------



## tls22

Great pics freak. Im glad you got a push in, and nice equipment.
I feeling tuesday again, looks like snow or a miss!


----------



## Turbodiesel

I feel the big one cummin elizabeth , with a whole bunch of gulf moisture wesport


----------



## tjlands

Ramairfreak98ss;736483 said:


> Looking forward to a nice big V box bulk all 12v spreader for next season for the dually short bed F350 or my long bed single rear wheel F350. If lucky maybe something even bigger for a F550.. anyone know who makes them besides SnowEx? A 8500 or 9500 models are about that much money to buy!


Hights Farm Equipment on 33 has a couple of Air-Flo's left, cheaper than the V-snow-ex and better. They have both electric and gas

What Hp is your tractor?


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

tls22;737405 said:


> Great pics freak. Im glad you got a push in, and nice equipment.
> I feeling tuesday again, looks like snow or a miss!


yeah i hear ya! said today on accu weather, were in for a flood, 2-4" or 12-18-20-30" lol, im hoping for the last one of course!

Ill have more pictures of the other equipment next time were out with a bigger storm and not so backed up with this last one. I only took pictures of stuff i was doing myself at a few places.

Anyone know of any bulk "12v" spreaders that are bigger than 1.25 or 1.5 yard capacities? That would be fine for like our f150 or small for our long bed f350, eventually id end up getting a couple small ones and then a real large one so i guess i could start with a blizzard one.

What is bad with the snowex? i had someone tell me they rust out fast before, for $5-9k for a plastic spreader they should last a long time!


----------



## s&mll

Ice o way makes up to 4 yrd I think.


----------



## tjlands

Talk about crazy, the last four computer model runs for tuesday,
1.Heavy Rain,
2. Rain to snow,
3. Heavy snow,
4. snow showers


----------



## Turbodiesel

im sure it's all white by tues am


----------



## JeepPlow18

tjlands;738160 said:


> Talk about crazy, the last four computer model runs for tuesday,
> 1.Heavy Rain,
> 2. Rain to snow,
> 3. Heavy snow,
> 4. snow showers


and now its going to be all snow... at least for todays modelspayup:bluebounc


----------



## Turbodiesel

Keep dancin men payup This is gonna separate the men from the boys ......hopefully

Contracts will be disputed left and right , I can see it now.

Manipulations , stipulations , interrogations , litigations and "WHERE ARE YOU GUYS AT? I cant get out of my property".

'Looks like another $500.00 deductable day! , as Elliot Abrams would say.


----------



## ford550

If the storm doesn't go out to sea, we will get a 4"-8" storm I think. If it goes out, we get sunny flurries.


----------



## DirtyJerzey

looks like it is starting to shift towards the ocean. at least everyone is calling for some mixture of snow compared to the huge amounts of rain they were saying last night...


----------



## Turbodiesel

One thing is for sure , they best have this pinpointed by monday am to give municipalities,townships and state ample time to respond to emergency situations.


----------



## Turbodiesel

DirtyJerzey;738563 said:


> looks like it is starting to shift towards the ocean. at least everyone is calling for some mixture of snow compared to the huge amounts of rain they were saying last night...


The reason for higher temps is the abundence of gulf moisture entering the atmosphere, which in result raises temps.

Be prepared , look at the temps after mon.at 12pm to friday .

So get your bread , milk and all the eggs you can squander...this will be a doozy ...it will be "groundHog day!"

Sponsored by Acme Markets


----------



## iceyman

what exactly does a doozy consist of?

and...

The last 10 visitors to my page were:
bulldog9 Charles cretebaby dmax plower J&R Landscaping JD Dave PaulChristenson RhinoL&L syberdogpa toby4492 powerjokeDrottlawn grasmancolumbus GreenAcresFert johnslawn keitha matteo30 mulcahy mowing mullis56 rbergevine TRKlingblowerman+ cretebaby DuramaxPlow FOX-SNO-REMOVAL goose311 jj112 LI snowman Supper Grassy vmderri




thats alot more than 10


----------



## Turbodiesel

At this point in time of post , no one is taking a shot at what the 2 ( TWO ) LOWS will do . 

Hopefully stall just above Asbury Park far enough East for about 8-10 hourspayup


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

tjlands;737457 said:


> Hights Farm Equipment on 33 has a couple of Air-Flo's left, cheaper than the V-snow-ex and better. They have both electric and gas
> 
> What Hp is your tractor?


Cool, yeah we dont have any more i can invest this year, already behind since no big accounts have paid a dime yet.. and i need to setup area at my place to keep bulk salt for next season

tractor is a 66hp turbo diesel 2.44L 4 cylinder deere powertech... i think its the same exact model as they put in their mid skid steers and 322CT track loader. Its got some good power, could use more even but im pushing it already lol

I was pushing that pushbox in range C, which is about 15~mph, which is a cruising gear, your supposed to do work in range B which is a max of like 8-9mph but it had the power to fly across the parking lots faster and struggled doing it sometimes when the box got filled up but still worked.

It does 15mph in reverse too, HOLD ON! lol Next time im out working it ill get some videos Its got the 09 option called E-Throttle, so i set the idle to 1200rpms say, and then when you hit the hydro forward pedal, it throttles up to as much as you push the pedal down, floor it forward on the hydro pedal and it hits 2500rpms and 15mph. 
I did have to go to range B when the box was packed full of heavy slush snow, i did realize that i can even leave it in 2wd a lot of times too unless the lot was real slippery when its colder out, once it was like 33 out when getting done, i had it in 2wd and wasnt slipping at all.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

iceyman;738824 said:


> what exactly does a doozy consist of?
> 
> and...
> 
> The last 10 visitors to my page were:
> bulldog9 Charles cretebaby dmax plower J&R Landscaping JD Dave PaulChristenson RhinoL&L syberdogpa toby4492 powerjokeDrottlawn grasmancolumbus GreenAcresFert johnslawn keitha matteo30 mulcahy mowing mullis56 rbergevine TRKlingblowerman+ cretebaby DuramaxPlow FOX-SNO-REMOVAL goose311 jj112 LI snowman Supper Grassy vmderri
> 
> thats alot more than 10


what page, whats that mean?


----------



## MnM

Ramairfreak98ss;737460 said:


> yeah i hear ya! said today on accu weather, were in for a flood, 2-4" or 12-18-20-30" lol, im hoping for the last one of course!
> 
> Ill have more pictures of the other equipment next time were out with a bigger storm and not so backed up with this last one. I only took pictures of stuff i was doing myself at a few places.
> 
> Anyone know of any bulk "12v" spreaders that are bigger than 1.25 or 1.5 yard capacities? That would be fine for like our f150 or small for our long bed f350, eventually id end up getting a couple small ones and then a real large one so i guess i could start with a blizzard one.
> 
> What is bad with the snowex? i had someone tell me they rust out fast before, for $5-9k for a plastic spreader they should last a long time!


snowex has very small motors compaired to other electric boxs. I wouldnt get too crazy with the size of your box. Any spreader under 2.0 yards would be fine in the electric version. Once you start getting bigger than 2,3,4 yards etc a gas or hydro model would be your better option. The conveyor on electric models is much less heavy duty than a gas v-box drag chain. All Im trying to say is if your planning on staying 2 yards or under a electric is fine, anything bigger than that I would be buying a gas or hydro V-box. Just my 2 cents


----------



## lawnboy11

Ramairfreak98ss;739032 said:


> Cool, yeah we dont have any more i can invest this year, already behind since no big accounts have paid a dime yet.. and i need to setup area at my place to keep bulk salt for next season
> 
> all.


Hey man- call those accounts and tell them no more service until paid. Tell them blizzard coming and no service on tuesday unless you get a check monday.payup

ps "I'll gladly pay you on tuesday for a hamburger today" -Wimpy from Popeye for you youngins


----------



## JeepPlow18

lawnboy11;739054 said:


> Hey man- call those accounts and tell them no more service until paid. Tell them blizzard coming and no service on tuesday unless you get a check monday.payup
> 
> ps "I'll gladly pay you on tuesday for a hamburger today" -Wimpy from Popeye for you youngins


The one thing I noticed is if you give your regular clients a bit of a break on the invoices on say one storm, not anything big but something so that they are not paying through the nose every week because of the ridiculously active year, that they pay you promptly a week before the due date. I normally bill every two to four weeks and give them 2-4 weeks to pay. This seems to be working well for me this year and plus we are making a hell of a lot more then last yearpayup


----------



## JeepPlow18

O yea I just looked at accuguess and they released some maps. I believe henry "madman" Margusity is calling it "GROUNDHOGZILLA" but does not know if he will take out the big daddy hat dust if off and put it on yet:bluebounc


----------



## ford550

> he will take out the big daddy hat dust if off and put it on yet


Lets hope he has to pull it out, that would mean bigger than that snow map above shows.


----------



## iceyman

ford550;739223 said:


> Lets hope he has to pull it out, that would mean bigger than that snow map above shows.


im just hoping we get at least what they drew up


----------



## Joshjeepcj7

accuweather has changed their map already but who knows i hope the first map is correct


----------



## nicksplowing

*3-6 is fine with me and what a great day today was got so much done on the trucks its not even funny*


----------



## ford550

Bye Bye Birdie :waving:, out to sea again this goes. Yikes! If we don't get this one its a good 2 - 2.5 weeks until we see temps cool enough for snow again. Can you sing "Blame it on the rain, yeah, yeah".


----------



## DirtyJerzey

im not really too stressed about it, it looked super good this morning and the models are already changing pretty decently with this storm going right out to sea. I think Im washing all my equipment tomorrow


----------



## shovelracer

See Ya. Coating to an inch.


----------



## STEVE F 350

Hazardous weather outlook...updated
national weather service mount holly nj
824 am est mon feb 2 2009

dez001>004-mdz008-012-015-019-020-njz001-007>010-012>027-paz054-055-
060>062-067>071-031000-
new castle-kent-inland sussex-delaware beaches-cecil-kent md-
queen annes-talbot-caroline-sussex-warren-morris-hunterdon-somerset-
middlesex-western monmouth-eastern monmouth-mercer-salem-gloucester-
camden-northwestern burlington-ocean-cumberland-atlantic-cape may-
atlantic coastal cape may-coastal atlantic-coastal ocean-
southeastern burlington-carbon-monroe-berks-lehigh-northampton-
chester-montgomery-bucks-delaware-philadelphia-
824 am est mon feb 2 2009

this hazardous weather outlook is for central delaware...northern
delaware...southern delaware...northeast maryland...central new
jersey...northern new jersey...northwest new jersey...southern new
jersey...east central pennsylvania...northeast pennsylvania and
southeast pennsylvania.

.day one...today and tonight.

Hazardous weather is not expected at this time.

.days two through seven...tuesday through sunday.

Several inches of snow is possible tuesday into early wednesday.
The combination of much colder air and gusty winds will result in
rather low wind chill values wednesday and thursday.

.spotter information statement...

Spotter activation is not expected at this time.

$$


----------



## DirtyJerzey

only one really calling for any good accumulations is accucrap.... everyone else says coating to an inch... again im not really too worried


----------



## tjlands

We just need a 50 mile shift west to really get dumped on.
Right now it looks like 2-4


----------



## JeepPlow18

Well of course it changed. Only a couple of inches at most here :realmad: How can they go from 6-12 to 1-2 inches in one day???:angry:


----------



## iceyman

cuz they act prematurely and get everyone all excited then they realize they blew it again...... thats why you cant look at there snowfall maps more than 24 hours out as its all a guess


----------



## tls22

HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK...UPDATED
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MOUNT HOLLY NJ
824 AM EST MON FEB 2 2009

DEZ001>004-MDZ008-012-015-019-020-NJZ001-007>010-012>027-PAZ054-055-
060>062-067>071-031000-
NEW CASTLE-KENT-INLAND SUSSEX-DELAWARE BEACHES-CECIL-KENT MD-
QUEEN ANNES-TALBOT-CAROLINE-SUSSEX-WARREN-MORRIS-HUNTERDON-SOMERSET-
MIDDLESEX-WESTERN MONMOUTH-EASTERN MONMOUTH-MERCER-SALEM-GLOUCESTER-
CAMDEN-NORTHWESTERN BURLINGTON-OCEAN-CUMBERLAND-ATLANTIC-CAPE MAY-
ATLANTIC COASTAL CAPE MAY-COASTAL ATLANTIC-COASTAL OCEAN-
SOUTHEASTERN BURLINGTON-CARBON-MONROE-BERKS-LEHIGH-NORTHAMPTON-
CHESTER-MONTGOMERY-BUCKS-DELAWARE-PHILADELPHIA-
824 AM EST MON FEB 2 2009

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR CENTRAL DELAWARE...NORTHERN
DELAWARE...SOUTHERN DELAWARE...NORTHEAST MARYLAND...CENTRAL NEW
JERSEY...NORTHERN NEW JERSEY...NORTHWEST NEW JERSEY...SOUTHERN NEW
JERSEY...EAST CENTRAL PENNSYLVANIA...NORTHEAST PENNSYLVANIA AND
SOUTHEAST PENNSYLVANIA.

.DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT.

HAZARDOUS WEATHER IS NOT EXPECTED AT THIS TIME.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...TUESDAY THROUGH SUNDAY.

SEVERAL INCHES:redbounce OF SNOW IS POSSIBLE TUESDAY INTO EARLY WEDNESDAY.
THE COMBINATION OF MUCH COLDER AIR AND GUSTY WINDS WILL RESULT IN
RATHER LOW WIND CHILL VALUES WEDNESDAY AND THURSDAY.

.SPOTTER INFORMATION STATEMENT...


Get ready...get set...

SPOTTER ACTIVATION IS NOT EXPECTED AT THIS TIME.


----------



## JPMAKO

tls22;740432 said:


> HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK...UPDATED
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MOUNT HOLLY NJ
> 824 AM EST MON FEB 2 2009
> 
> DEZ001>004-MDZ008-012-015-019-020-NJZ001-007>010-012>027-PAZ054-055-
> 060>062-067>071-031000-
> NEW CASTLE-KENT-INLAND SUSSEX-DELAWARE BEACHES-CECIL-KENT MD-
> QUEEN ANNES-TALBOT-CAROLINE-SUSSEX-WARREN-MORRIS-HUNTERDON-SOMERSET-
> MIDDLESEX-WESTERN MONMOUTH-EASTERN MONMOUTH-MERCER-SALEM-GLOUCESTER-
> CAMDEN-NORTHWESTERN BURLINGTON-OCEAN-CUMBERLAND-ATLANTIC-CAPE MAY-
> ATLANTIC COASTAL CAPE MAY-COASTAL ATLANTIC-COASTAL OCEAN-
> SOUTHEASTERN BURLINGTON-CARBON-MONROE-BERKS-LEHIGH-NORTHAMPTON-
> CHESTER-MONTGOMERY-BUCKS-DELAWARE-PHILADELPHIA-
> 824 AM EST MON FEB 2 2009
> 
> THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR CENTRAL DELAWARE...NORTHERN
> DELAWARE...SOUTHERN DELAWARE...NORTHEAST MARYLAND...CENTRAL NEW
> JERSEY...NORTHERN NEW JERSEY...NORTHWEST NEW JERSEY...SOUTHERN NEW
> JERSEY...EAST CENTRAL PENNSYLVANIA...NORTHEAST PENNSYLVANIA AND
> SOUTHEAST PENNSYLVANIA.
> 
> .DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT.
> 
> HAZARDOUS WEATHER IS NOT EXPECTED AT THIS TIME.
> 
> .DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...TUESDAY THROUGH SUNDAY.
> 
> SEVERAL INCHES:redbounce OF SNOW IS POSSIBLE TUESDAY INTO EARLY WEDNESDAY.
> THE COMBINATION OF MUCH COLDER AIR AND GUSTY WINDS WILL RESULT IN
> RATHER LOW WIND CHILL VALUES WEDNESDAY AND THURSDAY.
> 
> .SPOTTER INFORMATION STATEMENT...
> 
> Get ready...get set...
> 
> SPOTTER ACTIVATION IS NOT EXPECTED AT THIS TIME.


You should be at the beach already setting up for tomorrow
In all seriousness this storm is nearly impossible to forecast as the Models are all over the place. Although the latest models are trending west and that is a good sign. Also the cold front is stalling allowing the arctic ridge to dig in a little with the trough. I think that most of the pro mets are under estimating the potential of this storm, but we will see...


----------



## iceyman

JPMAKO;740454 said:


> You should be at the beach already setting up for tomorrow
> In all seriousness this storm is nearly impossible to forecast as the Models are all over the place. Although the latest models are trending west and that is a good sign. Also the cold front is stalling allowing the arctic ridge to dig in a little with the trough. I think that most of the pro mets are under estimating the potential of this storm, but we will see...


well they over estimated it for 4 days so it figures there gonna just keep screwing it up.....

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MOUNT HOLLY NJ
253 PM EST MON FEB 2 2009

...SNOW IS EXPECTED FOR TUESDAY...

.A LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM FORMING IN THE GULF OF MEXICO IS FORECAST
TO MOVE RAPIDLY NORTHEAST AND PASS EAST OF THE DELAWARE AND NEW
JERSEY COASTS ON TUESDAY.
NJZ001-007>010-012>015-PAZ054-055-060>062-067>069-031000-
/O.NEW.KPHI.WW.Y.0005.090203T1100Z-090204T0500Z/
SUSSEX-WARREN-MORRIS-HUNTERDON-SOMERSET-MIDDLESEX-
WESTERN MONMOUTH-EASTERN MONMOUTH-MERCER-CARBON-MONROE-BERKS-
LEHIGH-NORTHAMPTON-CHESTER-MONTGOMERY-BUCKS-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...NEWTON...WASHINGTON...MORRISTOWN...
FLEMINGTON...SOMERVILLE...NEW BRUNSWICK...FREEHOLD...SANDY HOOK...
TRENTON...JIM THORPE...STROUDSBURG...READING...ALLENTOWN...
BETHLEHEM...EASTON...WEST CHESTER...NORRISTOWN...DOYLESTOWN
253 PM EST MON FEB 2 2009
...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 6 AM TUESDAY TO
MIDNIGHT EST TUESDAY NIGHT...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN MOUNT HOLLY HAS ISSUED A WINTER
WEATHER ADVISORY FOR MOST OF EASTERN PENNSYLVANIA AND THE NORTHERN
HALF OF NEW JERSEY. ACCUMULATIONS ARE EXPECTED TO AVERAGE TWO TO
FOUR INCHES WITH SOME HIGHER AMOUNTS POSSIBLE IN NEW JERSEY.

LIGHT SNOW IS EXPECTED TO START LATE TONIGHT AND PICK UP IN
INTENSITY ON TUESDAY. THE MOST INTENSE SNOW SHOULD OCCUR DURING
THE DAYLIGHT HOURS TUESDAY. THE SNOW COULD ARRIVE IN TIME TO
IMPACT THE MORNING COMMUTE, BUT SHOULD HAVE A GREATER IMPACT ON
AFTERNOON AND EARLY EVENING TRAVEL. THE HEAVIEST SNOW SHOULD BE
OVER BY THE EVENING...BUT LIGHT SNOW OR FLURRIES COULD LINGER
THROUGH TUESDAY NIGHT AND INTO WEDNESDAY.

ACCUMULATIONS ARE EXPECTED TO AVERAGE TWO TO FOUR INCHES WITH SOME
HIGHER AMOUNTS POSSIBLE IN NEW JERSEY.

A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY MEANS THAT SNOW WILL CAUSE TRAVEL
DIFFICULTIES. BE PREPARED FOR SLIPPERY ROADS AND LIMITED
VISIBILITIES...AND USE CAUTION WHILE DRIVING.
xysportxysport


----------



## Turbodiesel

*My guess is 0-6"*


----------



## iceyman

Turbodiesel;740655 said:


> *My guess is 0-6"*


wow.. going out on a limb huh


----------



## tls22

Just got back from the beach....boy am i burnt.....need to rest up so i can hit the tiki bar tonight. Then back to the beach 2morrow for some more fun in the sun.



My models says 85 and sunny 2morrow


----------



## STEVE F 350

tls22;740721 said:


> Just got back from the beach....boy am i burnt.....need to rest up so i can hit the tiki bar tonight. Then back to the beach 2morrow for some more fun in the sun.
> 
> My models says 85 and sunny 2morrow


I'll be in seaside tomorrow...


----------



## dieselpusher

seaside?? ill be in aruba big surfing competition tomorrow bro


----------



## Turbodiesel

iceyman;740671 said:


> wow.. going out on a limb huh


i seem to be doing better than paid meteorologist or some RODENT with my 0-6" prediction


----------



## iceyman

Turbodiesel;741142 said:


> i seem to be doing better than paid meteorologist ....


like thats hard to do


----------



## Turbodiesel

this guy is going to make increment predictions in 2 min. 


last time he did that , he got ran outta town 

bolaris


----------



## Turbodiesel

Here he is ......he says " it's gonna be a mess! 

Im documenting this champ .


----------



## Turbodiesel

*I know your watching us here bolaris ....

You said " 2-4" 3"-5" "" and if "".........................I DONT KNOW WHAT "" AND IF "" MEANS

I say 0 z e r o to 6 s i x inches

lets see who is correct ! ! !*


----------



## STEVE F 350

Snowing here in bricktown...somewhere between 2-4 inches of snow
should fall..hopefully more


----------



## shovelracer

10MM here only on untreated surfaces. Ill be more upset if I have to go out to for this than if it just tops. Still havent changed the forecast, but I dont see it.


----------



## MnM

well its snowing here in hazlet NJ but not sticking any. We need the temps to drop a bit and then we should have a nice little event. :realmad:Come On Cold Air We Need Ya:realmad:


----------



## 600rrpilot

salted this morning...$$


----------



## MnM

600rrpilot;741473 said:


> salted this morning...$$


was it a pre treat or was there a dusting or ice on the ground??


----------



## prizeprop

600rrpilot;741473 said:


> salted this morning...$$


Me too!$$$$$


----------



## prizeprop

MnM;741474 said:


> was it a pre treat or was there a dusting or ice on the ground??


A little of both, some spots had a trace, but definetly the north sidewalks had to be treated. Plus salted everything to keep them safe during the day.(Edison).


----------



## mexiking

2" here in west milford NJ, gona get like 3 more " I'm pretty sure.


----------



## iceyman

been snowing for 4 hours but nothing has stuck yet:realmad: hopefully tonite


----------



## 600rrpilot

MnM;741474 said:


> was it a pre treat or was there a dusting or ice on the ground??


dusting...I have 5 TD Banks that i do and they have to be bare pavement no matter what. purplebou


----------



## tls22

This snow sucks


----------



## LAB INC

*This snow strom*

This SNOW STROM does SUCK !!! I hear you on that. It looks like its going to get warm in the next few weeks to come. I wish we could get one nice storm with no ice no rain and a few more then 3 inches.


----------



## Smith2287

Just watched the weather and they said between now and five it going to come down the hardest. I hope so because its one now and there is nothing on the ground yet here. I hope we get enough to get a push out of this event.


----------



## iceyman

started sticking an hour ago..... we need probably 6 more hours of this to get lucky


----------



## STEVE F 350

iceyman;741758 said:


> started sticking an hour ago..... we need probably 6 more hours of this to get lucky


we have a good 11/2 on the ground,roads are still a little wet but starting to stick.. slush


----------



## iceyman

STEVE F 350;741765 said:


> we have a good 11/2 on the ground,roads are still a little wet but starting to stick.. slush


u guys are supposed to get more than us but im getting more worried by the minute looking at the radar....hope that second storm comes thru wiht a little punch


----------



## LAB INC

*It SUCKS*

Not a flake sticking hear in Bernardsville this Strom Sucks so far !!!! I want a a nice 6 to 8 inch storm plese !!!!!!


----------



## STEVE F 350

past few days here it was about 60* so that don't help much with the snow sticking..Tonight's when we will get
to work..


----------



## LAB INC

*Snow*

It looks like the long term forcast its going to get warm the temps in the next week are going to go up SWEET !!!!!


----------



## whit16

Dam pre-salt I woulda been plowing by now! I got a question. Does anyone have a reliable source for snow totals. I cant find a good one free or pay service!


----------



## prizeprop

whit16;741827 said:


> Dam pre-salt I woulda been plowing by now! I got a question. Does anyone have a reliable source for snow totals. I cant find a good one free or pay service!


I know, thats what I always think about when I'm pre salting. Am I going to scew myself out of a push later during these borderline storms. Is this Tim or Tom?


----------



## whit16

This is Tim. The pre salt cost us a plow on some places storm b-4 last...


----------



## prizeprop

whit16;741844 said:


> This is Tim. The pre salt cost us a plow on some places storm b-4 last...


Tim, it's Cal. I sent you a private message.


----------



## iceyman

another typical central jersey storm....make everything all white and pretty but not enough to make loot...


----------



## whit16

The radar looks good it just aint sticking. Hopefully this stalls on us and the temps keep dropping...


----------



## s&mll

Not sticking at all here. Just slowed down as well


----------



## blk90s13

I agree with everyone else this storm is a BUST so far. 

Dam NJ


----------



## tls22

Plowed for my father in holmdel for a hour.....they have alot more snow on the roads here. Going out tonight i guess for him. Unless sum1 in edison can give me good news?


----------



## MnM

Well its about 645 and Im going to go take a full run thru all of my accounts. Been sticking here since about 2:30. We have just 2 inches on the road and about 5 on anything else, concrete, wood, shade, etc.. I hope I can at least stack some snow. I will let everyone know the holmdel/shrewsbery weather results when I return. Lets go payup


----------



## blk90s13

Maybe an inch on the ground if that in Newark and it stopped snowing just a drizzle now !!


----------



## s&mll

Not a thing sticking around here


----------



## prizeprop

A good 2" in Edison. got a push and salt.


----------



## blk90s13

No plowing for me in Newark but put in 12 hrs of standby payup and when I got to my house in Howell the driveway must had at least 4 inchs out there


----------



## tls22

Just got in...that storm did not suckpayup


----------



## shovelracer

whit16;741827 said:


> Dam pre-salt I woulda been plowing by now! I got a question. Does anyone have a reliable source for snow totals. I cant find a good one free or pay service!


If you are looking for after totals try

http://climate.rutgers.edu/stateclim/?section=menu& target=wint0809snowtotals#10-28-08

Otherwise you are at the mercy of the weatherman. Learn to read radar and pressure systems and you will be able to predict the timing better than you will get elsewhere.


----------



## ford550

Officially we had 3.1", but only 1" stuck to the roads/parking lots. At least we got to push and salt our commercials (resi's are 2" trigger)


----------



## tls22

Here is where i get my totals. They are from nws in mt holly. In Edison we got about 5-6 but only about 2 stuck to the pavement. 


NOUS41 KPHI 041432
PNSPHI
DEZ001>004-MDZ008-012-015-019-020-NJZ001-007>010-012>027-PAZ054-055-
060>062-067>071-050224-

PUBLIC INFORMATION STATEMENT
SPOTTER REPORTS
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MOUNT HOLLY NJ
930 AM EST WED FEB 4 2009

THE FOLLOWING ARE UNOFFICIAL OBSERVATIONS TAKEN DURING THE PAST 24
HOURS FOR THE STORM THAT HAS BEEN AFFECTING OUR REGION. APPRECIATION
IS EXTENDED TO HIGHWAY DEPARTMENTS...COOPERATIVE OBSERVERS...SKYWARN
SPOTTERS AND MEDIA FOR THESE REPORTS. THIS SUMMARY IS ALSO
AVAILABLE ON OUR HOME PAGE AT WEATHER.GOV/PHI

********************STORM TOTAL SNOWFALL********************

LOCATION STORM TOTAL TIME/DATE COMMENTS
SNOWFALL OF
(INCHES) MEASUREMENT


DELAWARE

...NEW CASTLE COUNTY...
BEAR 1.2 700 AM 2/4
WILMINGTON AIRPORT 1.2 700 AM 2/4

MARYLAND

...QUEEN ANNE`S COUNTY...
STEVENSVILLE 0.5 700 AM 2/4

NEW JERSEY

...ATLANTIC COUNTY...
ESTELL MANOR 4.0 700 AM 2/4
ATLANTIC CITY AIRPORT 3.2 700 AM 2/4
PLEASANTVILLE 3.2 700 AM 2/4
ABSECON 3.0 100 AM 2/4

...BURLINGTON COUNTY...
SOUTHAMPTON 5.0 1040 PM 2/3
WRIGHTSTOWN 4.6 700 AM 2/4
DELRAN 4.3 700 AM 2/4
MOORESTOWN 4.0 825 AM 2/4
TABERNACLE 4.0 710 AM 2/4
EDGEWATER PARK 3.9 700 AM 2/4
MOUNT LAUREL 3.9 700 AM 2/4
CROSSWICKS 3.6 725 PM 2/3
MOUNT HOLLY NWS 3.4 700 AM 2/4
LUMBERTON 3.3 700 AM 2/4
MOUNT HOLLY NWS 3.3 100 AM 2/4
FLORENCE 2.9 915 PM 2/3
MAPLE SHADE 2.7 1155 PM 2/3

...CAMDEN COUNTY...
SICKLERVILLE 5.5 815 AM 2/4
SOMERDALE 5.4 700 AM 2/4
LINDENWOLD 3.3 735 AM 2/4

...CAPE MAY COUNTY...
BELLEPLAIN 2.4 1200 AM 2/4
WOODBINE 2.4 1200 AM 2/4
ELDORA 2.3 1200 AM 2/4
DENNISVILLE 1.9 1200 AM 2/4
CAPE MAY HARBOR 1.3 542 PM 2/3
SEAVILLE 1.3 542 PM 2/3
NORTH CAPE MAY 1.0 500 PM 2/3
GREEN CREEK 0.5 544 PM 2/3 COMPRESSED

...CUMBERLAND COUNTY...
VINELAND 4.0 730 AM 2/4

...GLOUCESTER COUNTY...
GLASSBORO I 10.0 835 AM 2/4
GLASSBORO II 9.5 700 AM 2/4
NATIONAL PARK 8.4 700 AM 2/4
WEST DEPTFORD 8.0 811 AM 2/4
SEWELL 7.6 600 AM 2/4
MULLICA HILL 6.0 930 PM 2/3

...HUNTERDON COUNTY...
WHITEHOUSE 3.5 654 PM 2/3

...MERCER COUNTY...
HOPEWELL 4.7 1230 AM 2/4
EWING 4.0 900 PM 2/3
HAMILTON PARK 4.0 800 AM 2/4
HAMILTON SQUARE 3.8 800 AM 2/4

...MIDDLESEX COUNTY...
EAST BRUNSWICK 5.5 1030 PM 2/3
NORTH BRUNSWICK 5.5 918 PM 2/3
NEW BRUNSWICK 5.3 824 PM 2/3
SAYREVILLE STATION 5.3 1116 PM 2/3
EDISON 5.2 800 PM 2/3
JAMESBURG 4.5 935 PM 2/3
METUCHEN 4.5 800 PM 2/3
OLD BRIDGE 4.0 1030 PM 2/3
SOUTH PLAINFIELD 2.5 1030 PM 2/3

...MONMOUTH COUNTY...
COLTS NECK 6.3 920 PM 2/3
ABERDEEN 6.0 1030 PM 2/3
MIDDLETOWN 6.0 835 PM 2/3
TINTON FALLS 5.3 926 PM 2/3
FREEHOLD 5.0 700 AM 2/4
OAKHURST 4.0 1030 PM 2/3
CREAM RIDGE 3.9 1130 PM 2/3
MANASQUAN 3.4 700 AM 2/4
FREEWOOD ACRES 3.3 900 PM 2/3
MORGANVILLE 2.8 915 PM 2/3

...MORRIS COUNTY...
DENVILLE 4.8 1237 AM 2/4
RIVERDALE 3.7 800 PM 2/3
MARCELLA 3.5 823 PM 2/3
WHIPPANY 3.0 500 PM 2/3
BUTLER 2.9 515 PM 2/3
POTTERSVILLE 1.8 730 AM 2/4

...OCEAN COUNTY...
BRICK 5.5 905 PM 2/3
TOMS RIVER 5.0 800 PM 2/3
POINT PLEASANT BEACH 4.0 940 PM 2/3
TUCKERTON 3.5 830 AM 2/4
MANAHAWKIN 3.2 915 PM 2/3
BAYVILLE 3.0 915 PM 2/3
FORKED RIVER 2.6 917 PM 2/3
JACKSON 1.0 1030 PM 2/3

...SALEM COUNTY...
PITTSGROVE 7.6 830 AM 2/4

...SOMERSET COUNTY...
HILLSBOROUGH 5.6 1150 PM 2/3
NESHANIC 5.0 915 PM 2/3
KINGSTON 4.0 1030 PM 2/3
BRIDGEWATER 3.5 900 PM 2/3
GREEN BROOK PARK 3.5 800 PM 2/3
SOMERVILLE 3.3 1030 PM 2/3
BRANCHBURG PARK 2.7 356 PM 2/3

...SUSSEX COUNTY...
HOPATCONG 3.6 900 PM 2/3
WANTAGE 3.3 619 PM 2/3
NEWTON 3.1 900 PM 2/3
SUSSEX 2.3 700 AM 2/4

...WARREN COUNTY...
ALLAMUCHY 3.7 900 PM 2/3
STEWARTSVILLE 3.5 800 AM 2/4
BLAIRSTOWN 2.4 906 PM 2/3
HACKETTSTOWN 2.4 725 PM 2/3

PENNSYLVANIA

...BERKS COUNTY...
LONGSWAMP 4.0 845 PM 2/3
MORGANTOWN 2.6 700 AM 2/4
BLUE MARSH DAM 1.5 700 AM 2/4

...BUCKS COUNTY...
PERKASIE 6.6 700 AM 2/4
MORRISVILLE 4.8 800 AM 2/4
SPRINGTOWN 4.8 700 AM 2/4
MORRISVILLE 4.7 1020 PM 2/3
BENSALEM 4.5 740 AM 2/4
FURLONG 4.5 100 AM 2/4
FEASTERVILLE 4.2 912 PM 2/3
PERKASIE 3.3 800 PM 2/3
QUAKERTOWN 3.3 800 PM 2/3
LEVITTOWN 3.0 800 PM 2/3
NESHAMINY FALLS 3.0 700 AM 2/4

...CHESTER COUNTY...
PHOENIXVILLE 7.9 610 AM 2/4
CHESTERBROOK 6.0 548 AM 2/4
EAST NANTMEAL 5.3 543 AM 2/4
EXTON 4.3 1140 PM 2/3
WEST CALN 4.3 406 PM 2/3
POTTSTOWN LANDING 4.0 630 AM 2/4

...DELAWARE COUNTY...
CLIFTON HEIGHTS 7.4 220 AM 2/4
DREXEL HILL 7.1 600 AM 2/4
MEDIA 7.0 500 AM 2/4
SWARTHMORE 6.5 615 AM 2/4
RADNOR 4.0 945 PM 2/3
VILLANOVA 4.0 945 PM 2/3

...LEHIGH COUNTY...
EMMAUS 4.5 800 AM 2/4
ALLENTOWN INTL AIRPORT 3.1 700 AM 2/4
SLATINGTON 1.2 400 AM 2/4

...MONROE COUNTY...
DELAWARE WATER GAP 3.2 356 PM 2/3
BOSSARDSVILLE 3.0 900 PM 2/3
TOBYHANNA 2.5 900 PM 2/3

...MONTGOMERY COUNTY...
KING OF PRUSSIA 7.0 700 AM 2/4
ABINGTON 6.1 105 AM 2/4
WYNNEWOOD 6.0 140 AM 2/4
ELKINS PARK 5.5 550 AM 2/4
HATBORO 5.5 745 AM 2/4
AMBLER 5.0 1135 PM 2/3
WEST CONSHOHOCKEN 5.0 1014 PM 2/3
WILLOW GROVE 4.7 835 PM 2/3
JENKINTOWN 4.5 915 PM 2/3
ROYERSFORD 3.0 853 PM 2/3
PALM 2.3 700 AM 2/4
GREEN LANE 2.0 700 AM 2/4

...NORTHAMPTON COUNTY...
BETHLEHEM 4.0 700 AM 2/4
FORKS TWP 2.7 622 PM 2/3
TATAMY 1.8 653 PM 2/3

...PHILADELPHIA COUNTY...
PHILADELPHIA INTL ARPT 8.4 700 AM 2/4


----------



## tls22

shovelracer;742581 said:


> If you are looking for after totals try
> 
> http://climate.rutgers.edu/stateclim/?section=menu& target=wint0809snowtotals#10-28-08
> 
> Otherwise you are at the mercy of the weatherman. Learn to read radar and pressure systems and you will be able to predict the timing better than you will get elsewhere.


Thats a real cool site....thanks. It has ever event this winter


----------



## blk90s13

yea that site got it all thanks for sharing shovelracer


----------



## MnM

well that was the biggest storm yet. At my major holmdel account there were spots with 4 inches on the ground and some with 8. It just kept coming and stuck for a good number of hours. We put in 16hrs amd boy did it feel good. I am def billing my 4-8" bracket. payup. woo hoo


----------



## iceyman

if only the snow wouldve started to stick at 1pm it wouldve been a 12 hour job but i cant complain with getting out for a little while.....mostly 2" on pavement..... the last one with the dollar bill was measuring how much was in a drive i had to do... almost 6"


----------



## grandview

Icey,what kind of snow you pushing?


----------



## whit16

*Snow totals*

I like your "measuring stick!" As far as storm totals Thanks guys but I use Rutgers as well and they did not have snow totals listed for 1/18 (unless they rolled it into the 19th) in which totals look a little low. Plus they dont have Union County. They also are not as consistent as I would like. They dont always have Metuchen or South Plainfield. Dont get me wrong, its free so I shouldnt complain to much. I would like to get solid steady numbers even if it means paying for it. I'm sure it'll earn the $$ spent!!! and yeh 5-6 with 2" sticking is what it looks like. a long but fun night anyway....nothing beats plowing empty lots with no idiot drivers and their cars getting in your way.....


----------



## prizeprop

grandview;742953 said:


> Icey,what kind of snow you pushing?


wesportwesportwesport


----------



## iceyman

grandview;742953 said:


> Icey,what kind of snow you pushing?


the same kind that they got in LONDON


----------



## snow problem

*Am i the only one*

Am I the only NJ guy who got in another pust last night. good 3 inches,


----------



## s&mll

lots got salted at 4 am and last night around 6..... No buildup at all. You guys who got a push in are lucky


----------



## tls22

whit16;742959 said:


> I like your "measuring stick!" As far as storm totals Thanks guys but I use Rutgers as well and they did not have snow totals listed for 1/18 (unless they rolled it into the 19th) in which totals look a little low. Plus they dont have Union County. They also are not as consistent as I would like. They dont always have Metuchen or South Plainfield. Dont get me wrong, its free so I shouldnt complain to much. I would like to get solid steady numbers even if it means paying for it. I'm sure it'll earn the $$ spent!!! and yeh 5-6 with 2" sticking is what it looks like. a long but fun night anyway....nothing beats plowing empty lots with no idiot drivers and their cars getting in your way.....


The nws has spotters, but sometimes they all dont report.
Union county is party of upton forcasting area....you would have to go to there website and get the numbers. 1-18-1-19 was one event. Last night plowing was def fun, it has been a good winterpayup


----------



## whit16

tls22;743417 said:


> The nws has spotters, but sometimes they all dont report.
> Union county is party of upton forcasting area....you would have to go to there website and get the numbers. 1-18-1-19 was one event. Last night plowing was def fun, it has been a good winter


Thanks. near record 65 on Sun for Central NJ so this might be the last one for awhile....


----------



## tls22

whit16;743528 said:


> Thanks. near record 65 on Sun for Central NJ so this might be the last one for awhile....


Yeah im going to the beach.......looks like mid feb-march will be good. So they say!


----------



## loudredram

mainly salt only event for me once yesterday and once this morning


----------



## blk90s13

whit16;743528 said:


> Thanks. near record 65 on Sun for Central NJ so this might be the last one for awhile....


yep I just pulled out my tank tops and shorts its summer time already :bluebounc


----------



## tls22

blk90s13;743595 said:


> yep I just pulled out my tank tops and shorts its summer time already :bluebounc


You go girlfriend


----------



## blk90s13

tls22;743597 said:


> You go girlfriend


you are scaring me


----------



## tls22

blk90s13;743607 said:


> you are scaring me


lol...lets have a plowsite beach party sunday with beer and girls


----------



## iceyman

tls22;743669 said:


> lol...lets have a plowsite beach party sunday with beer and girls


dont you have a girlfriend .........

p.s. the coolege biatches all go to belmar.....lol


----------



## blk90s13

sure Belmar is right here I dont do beers tho sorry no drinking for me, girls hmm sure if the wife approves lol ( I am sure she will understand )


----------



## JeepPlow18

Yep looks like a scorcher this weekend. Not today but tomorrow is looking like 50 here. Nice little heat wave then it looks like back to the arctic in a week.


----------



## lawnandsnow

Where is all the SNOW!!


----------



## tjlands

blk90s13;743807 said:


> sure Belmar is right here I dont do beers tho sorry no drinking for me, girls hmm sure if the wife approves lol ( I am sure she will understand )


Perfect... Designated Driver!


----------



## iceyman

lawnandsnow;746357 said:


> Where is all the SNOW!!


drive 2 hours north


----------



## blk90s13

tjlands;746397 said:


> Perfect... Designated Driver!


why not I am on

ita freaking 60 deg out WTF lol I hade to double take my thermo on the window this morning


----------



## iceyman

anybody wanna come catch some rays.....have a cold one..... and help me clean my trucks..lol


----------



## ford550

get ready boys, it looks like we might have shots at snow on the 14th, 17th and 22nd and there are more storms lined up behind that. Only time will tell. In the mean time, sit back, relax get some rest because we are going to need it. This will be a nice respit. 

Was a nice day today, got to wash all the trucks and salt spreaders. I hate salty equipment!


----------



## tls22

Spring has sprung guys....im out until next winter. Been a fun winter, now time to start cutting grass. There will be no more snow, time to sharpen the lawn mower blades, i leave for cancun on march 26th.





Peace


----------



## grandview

Surprise Timmy could handle all that snow. Or was he just telling stories and hiding.?


----------



## tls22

grandview;747671 said:


> Surprise Timmy could handle all that snow. Or was he just telling stories and hiding.?


Lol...gv it has been a fun winter. I proved that im a better plower then you are. Its over old man, get the mowers ready.

Im Audi 5000 until december.:waving:


----------



## shovelracer

It may be warmer, but there is still 6" on the ground here. Just enough has melted to expose all the grit and make everything look filthy. Im game for 3 more average storms, an ice round, and 1 monster. Dont underestimate March.


----------



## iceyman

showing wet snow for that god dam hallmark holiday next saturday.... if old man winter has any heart he will save me the money of going out to dinner and put some money in my pocketxysport


----------



## MnM

not sure why yal think this party is over. I hope your just trying to physc out mother nature. I belive she has got one more decent one up her sleeve......only time will tell


----------



## tjlands

Anybody that plows or knows who plows the Mcd's by Great Adventure, PM me.
Thanks.


----------



## ppandr

Anybody got the water temps, I am thinking about throwing on the wetsuit and dropping the jetskis in at the Highlands tommorrow...


----------



## iceyman

ppandr;750505 said:


> Anybody got the water temps, I am thinking about throwing on the wetsuit and dropping the jetskis in at the Highlands tommorrow...


my cuz has been out all winter.... crazy [email protected]@rd

edit:due to drunkeness i thought u were talkin bout surfin..i guess if hes in the water then you can be riding on top of it..


----------



## grandview

iceyman;750561 said:


> my cuz has been out all winter.... crazy [email protected]@rd
> 
> edit:due to drunkeness i thought u were talkin bout surfin..i guess if hes in the water then you can be riding on top of it..


Like sex, there's more then one position!


----------



## tls22

Its windy out:waving:


----------



## Petr51488

and it was suppose to snow this weekend... what happened?


----------



## iceyman

tls22;750716 said:


> Its windy out:waving:


just a tidbit gusty


----------



## LAB INC

*snow ?*

when are we going to get some snow hear in NJ this sucks I hate NJ we need a good storm with about 6 to 8 inches Please!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC;750798 said:


> when are we going to get some snow hear in NJ this sucks I hate NJ we need a good storm with about 6 to 8 inches Please!!!!!!!!!!!


i hear that but the odds are slim


----------



## LAB INC

*Snow ?*

I hear you I just think were not going to get any snow I am not sure why I feel that way I hope iam wrong. What does ever one think ?


----------



## ford550

I think, be patient. If we get lucky, there are some possible storms rolling through in the next two weeks. If they "phase", we get clobbered. If they don't, they stay south and we get diddley. Quite honestly, it was so nice yesterday, I was hoping it was mid-March and we were out landscaping again. I then turned to my wife and said, why the heck do we live here, it doesn't snow, but its too cold to do anything else. I think were movin' to Florida :waving:


----------



## prizeprop

ford550;750887 said:


> I then turned to my wife and said, why the heck do we live here, it doesn't snow, but its too cold to do anything else. I think were movin' to Florida :waving:


Then it will be, why the heck do we live here, it doesnt snow, but it's to HOT too do anything else ). I think most of us stay here because of family, thats my reason. Heck, I'm happy with the winter as its been going, still waiting on alot of that money, although it is trickling in.


----------



## JPMAKO

I don't want to scare anything away so I will not mention dates here or even what is probably coming the end of next week
I will say that we should have an interesting couple of weeks ahead of us, and that is a good thing for most of us. Maybe put some money away before Spring Clean-Ups...


----------



## ppandr

It is over Johnny.... Putting plows away today......


----------



## creativedesigns

Tls has a prediction that his ol'buddy will send him some more snow for March! 

.....who is he?.......

...............

................

................

...............


----------



## tls22

lmao lmao.....to bad i can out snow plow that old man anyday


----------



## iceyman

tls22;752125 said:


> lmao lmao.....to bad i can out snow plow that old man anyday


its not like thats a hard thing to do


----------



## LAB INC

*?*

What does every one think is it all over hear for snow in NJ ? I hope not this sucks !!!!


----------



## LAB INC

*I think ???*

I am sorry to say I think it over. I hate NJ every year for the past three years it has sucked. This Year a lot guys are saying it was better and in some ways it was, but in my mind it sucked !!!! All we had were little 1 t0 3 inch storms that would turn to ice then rain which BLOWS. Why cant we get one Storm that has a nice 5 to 8 inches of just SNOW. Back in 05 to 06 we did not get that much snow just two storms in Dec and one in Feb but they where all more then 5 inches it was so nice. Every year its the same its a waiting game it gets cold no snow it gets warm and rains I am sick of it !!!!!!!!


----------



## iceyman

its over... plows getting put away once i have the time and energy to move my trailer:realmad:


----------



## LAB INC

*Yea*

I am so mad it sucks it makes we want to go out sell everthing I hate NJ IT BLOWS !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DirtyJerzey

im already starting to get some landscaping and spring clean up calls already. Im thinking about cleaning up the vbox and pulling it off as well as cleaning up the plows and hanging them up for the winter.... I cant complain all that much as I made a decent amount this year, but i also had a crap winter with bogus customers breaking huge contracts and other bs.... but invoices are starting to come in and i cant complain....


----------



## s&mll

Looks like after this weekend the winter gear gets packed away. Time to start changing oil in the machines I guess.


----------



## ford550

Yeah, looks like if we don't get this weekends storm, it is OVER. There will be a lot of weather, just not snow. We are starting to get calls for spring stuff too. It's time to move on.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

yeah rain for half the northeast, sucks... its been way too warm recently, they were calling for big storms all of feb and we only had those 3-4 inches on feb 4th, no saltings for the last 15 days, might get to salt tomorrow night once and then it doesnt look like anything for the following week to closely finish out feb...


----------



## iceyman

the mets really screwed up this winters forecast.... maybe they should just not make a prediction or we should just stop listening


----------



## ford550

Hey guys. Just got back from a full salting run. It was snowing from 12:30p on but wasn't sticking. Then at about 5pm we got a nice 30 minute surprise from the sky and dumped almost an 1" on us. These, mets. crack me up, I wish I could be that wrong and keep my job. At least it was a pleasant surprise though payup 

How did anyone else fair?


----------



## tls22

tls22;747450 said:


> Spring has sprung guys....im out until next winter. Been a fun winter, now time to start cutting grass. There will be no more snow, time to sharpen the lawn mower blades, i leave for cancun on march 26th.
> 
> Peace


told you guys :wavingrsport


----------



## LAB INC

*Bull Sh***

This winter sucked in plain english !!!!!!!!! Big deal a few little storms !!!!!!


----------



## iceyman

i dont think winter has enouhg juice for us to hit 1000 posts... o well bring on spring


----------



## grandview

I thought I heard NJ is getting drought warnings for next week?


----------



## iceyman

grandview;756845 said:


> I thought I heard NJ is getting drought warnings for next week?


u heard wrong...55 and raining


----------



## dieselpusher

what are they saying for saturday into sunday. 1-2 i heard. alot of people have there plow on around here in dumont. for me..im done. if i dont have to hook it up again ill be fine with it. we did OK this winter not great but not bad

what can we do
oh well
good winter guys lets hope for more next year


----------



## JeepPlow18

Still saying 1-3 for me. The thing is its going up to 35? and they are changing it to some rain mixed in which is going to be sloppy like that other storm this week. Quick question guys. I feel dumb asking this but my highlighter mini lightbar has a bulb out and I tried to remove the old bulb but its not budging. I dont want to break it off in there. anything i could do to get it out of there? thanks


----------



## iceyman

JeepPlow18;758023 said:


> . I feel dumb asking this but my highlighter mini lightbar has a bulb out and I tried to remove the old bulb but its not budging. I dont want to break it off in there. anything i could do to get it out of there? thanks


might weanna ask in the lighting section on here unless someone can give you the info


----------



## shovelracer

Jeep, I believe its an H1 bulb 55w. I havent had to remove mine yet, but standard removal for an H1 is to unplug the harness, then there will be some sort of spring clip holding it in place, then it should just pop out. If it is stubborn than you might need to giggle it a little. If it is locked in there and it doesnt work than there really isnt any harm in breaking the bulb to get it out as long as the unit is unplugged. I would check first to make sure it is not clipped in somewhere. Might be a weather seal that has bonded also.

Not much in the way of snow today, it is melting as fast as it is falling, might get some freezing tonight though.


----------



## JeepPlow18

shovelracer;758650 said:


> Jeep, I believe its an H1 bulb 55w. I havent had to remove mine yet, but standard removal for an H1 is to unplug the harness, then there will be some sort of spring clip holding it in place, then it should just pop out. If it is stubborn than you might need to giggle it a little. If it is locked in there and it doesnt work than there really isnt any harm in breaking the bulb to get it out as long as the unit is unplugged. I would check first to make sure it is not clipped in somewhere. Might be a weather seal that has bonded also.
> 
> Not much in the way of snow today, it is melting as fast as it is falling, might get some freezing tonight though.


Thanks. I did see that clip but was not aware of the spring. Ill look at it again. Yep nothing more than a dusting until it stops for a little and then melts and repeats. Look like it might freeze up later keep on getting this fine stuff.


----------



## creativedesigns

tls22;756513 said:


> told you guys :wavingrsport


BHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! No Snow, No Show! lol Make sure you FF ur plow before ya store it away! :waving:


----------



## iceyman

creativedesigns;758896 said:


> BHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! No Snow, No Show! lol Make sure you FF ur plow before ya store it away! :waving:


i think ur lost... you DAM CANUCK....


----------



## shovelracer

creativedesigns;758896 said:


> BHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! No Snow, No Show! lol Make sure you FF ur plow before ya store it away! :waving:


Sure go ahead and send me some. The company has a long way to go with me after I never received the free sample that I was told I would get from the distributor. Shameless promotion by the way, but seriously feel free to ship over one of those large buckets.


----------



## ford550

Where is everybody? What......y'all over on lawnsite now:waving:
I think we are done with snow (what little we had), as they say, there's always next year:crying:


----------



## iceyman

dont put the plows away yet:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## DirtyJerzey

iceyman;761666 said:


> dont put the plows away yet:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


youre starting to jinx it:realmad:


----------



## s&mll

Jinxed........ Spring cleanups here we come!


----------



## iceyman

were just jinxed in general...... im ready for spring too


----------



## prizeprop

Didnt even rain today like they said it would,guess Sundays out,didnt even check. I'm going down to Edison and maintenance some machines.I'm happy with this winter as it stands$$


----------



## tjlands

There is a storm coming....
let it be measurable snow here at the jersey shore and 195 corridor... 

all I do is sit around and look at cob-webs and a few dead crickets on the floor. My gas is stale and my auger needs a work-out... even the next door neighbors dog is starting to sniff me, and that concerns me a-lot.

I need a work out- a good work out. Another long spring and summer is unacceptable..

Signed,
one of T&J's snow-blowers


----------



## iceyman

tjlands;762505 said:


> There is a storm coming....
> let it be measurable snow here at the jersey shore and 195 corridor...
> 
> all I do is sit around and look at cob-webs and a few dead crickets on the floor. My gas is stale and my auger needs a work-out... even the next door neighbors dog is starting to sniff me, and that concerns me a-lot.
> 
> I need a work out- a good work out. Another long spring and summer is unacceptable..
> 
> Signed,
> one of T&J's snow-blowers


thats hilarious


----------



## whit16

yeh this weekend seems like another loser. I'm gonna need something other than snow to get me out of this house in the winter...I aint even got enough maintenance to keep me in the garage. I'm gonna have to rent "Mr. Mom" to pick up pointers if this keeps up


----------



## tls22

I thought we where done..........sweeeeeeeet dealwesport


URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MOUNT HOLLY NJ
410 AM EST SAT FEB 28 2009

DEZ001>004-MDZ008-012-015-019-020-NJZ001-007>010-012>027-
PAZ067>071-282200-
/O.NEW.KPHI.WS.A.0005.090301T2300Z-090302T1700Z/
NEW CASTLE-KENT-INLAND SUSSEX-DELAWARE BEACHES-CECIL-KENT MD-
QUEEN ANNES-TALBOT-CAROLINE-SUSSEX-WARREN-MORRIS-HUNTERDON-
SOMERSET-MIDDLESEX-WESTERN MONMOUTH-EASTERN MONMOUTH-MERCER-SALEM-
GLOUCESTER-CAMDEN-NORTHWESTERN BURLINGTON-OCEAN-CUMBERLAND-
ATLANTIC-CAPE MAY-ATLANTIC COASTAL CAPE MAY-COASTAL ATLANTIC-
COASTAL OCEAN-SOUTHEASTERN BURLINGTON-CHESTER-MONTGOMERY-BUCKS-
DELAWARE-PHILADELPHIA-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...WILMINGTON...DOVER...GEORGETOWN...
REHOBOTH BEACH...ELKTON...CHESTERTOWN...CENTREVILLE...EASTON...
DENTON...NEWTON...WASHINGTON...MORRISTOWN...FLEMINGTON...
SOMERVILLE...NEW BRUNSWICK...FREEHOLD...SANDY HOOK...TRENTON...
PENNSVILLE...GLASSBORO...CAMDEN...CHERRY HILL...MOORESTOWN...
MOUNT HOLLY...JACKSON...MILLVILLE...HAMMONTON...
CAPE MAY COURT HOUSE...OCEAN CITY...ATLANTIC CITY...
LONG BEACH ISLAND...WHARTON STATE FOREST...WEST CHESTER...
NORRISTOWN...DOYLESTOWN...MEDIA...PHILADELPHIA
410 AM EST SAT FEB 28 2009

...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM SUNDAY EVENING THROUGH
MONDAY MORNING...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM WATCH. IT
IS IN EFFECT FROM SUNDAY EVENING INTO MONDAY MORNING.

A COMPLEX AREA OF LOW PRESSURE WAS CONTINUING TO DEVELOP OVER THE
SOUTHEASTERN STATES THIS MORNING. PART OF THE LOW WILL BE EJECTED
NORTHEASTWARD AND IT MAY BRING A LIGHT WINTRY MIX TO OUR REGION
FROM TONIGHT INTO SUNDAY. HOWEVER, THE MAIN AREA OF LOW PRESSURE
SHOULD PASS OFF CAPE HATTERAS ON SUNDAY NIGHT AND IT COULD BRING
US A SIGNIFICANT SNOWFALL FROM SUNDAY NIGHT INTO MONDAY.

IT APPEARS AS THOUGH A GOOD PORTION OF DELAWARE, NORTHEASTERN
MARYLAND, SOUTHEASTERN PENNSYLVANIA AND NEW JERSEY MIGHT RECEIVE
AT LEAST 6 INCHES OF SNOW FROM LATE SUNDAY INTO MONDAY.:redbounce

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE WILL CONTINUE TO UPDATE FORECASTS AND
STATEMENTS OVER THE COURSE OF THE WEEKEND WITH THE LATEST
INFORMATION REGARDING THE POTENTIAL SNOW EVENT.


----------



## ford550

This has a good shot at going out to sea too. Let's not get too excited yet. One good end of season bang would be nice though.


----------



## tls22

ford550;762773 said:


> This has a good shot at going out to sea too. Let's not get too excited yet. One good end of season bang would be nice though.


Aleast we dont have a rain track


----------



## whit16

*no rain no mix about time*

Yeh no rain track! I want all or nothing. It would be nice to scratch those blades one last time...Figures though, I got a retaining wall almost complete and now it'll prob be a week b-4 I get to finish it...and get paid....:angry:


----------



## ford550

> Aleast we dont have a rain track


Be careful. This thing isn't here yet. And we know the track record of this season.


----------



## tls22

Game on.....6-12.......This is a snowstorm...the real thing:redbounce


----------



## tls22

Plows on check
salter ready check
snow pusher/bobcat check
Snow in the forcast check
Spending countless of hours on this board all winter and losing sleep-priceless





We have been together for 3 long months now. It is time to put our petty diffrences aside, this is a winter storms coming. For today i claim that march will come in like a lion, and we will enjoy our 12 inches of snow. As we all say in once voice F*uck you la nina


----------



## tjlands

tjlands;762505 said:


> There is a storm coming....
> let it be measurable snow here at the jersey shore and 195 corridor...
> 
> all I do is sit around and look at cob-webs and a few dead crickets on the floor. My gas is stale and my auger needs a work-out... even the next door neighbors dog is starting to sniff me, and that concerns me a-lot.
> 
> I need a work out- a good work out. Another long spring and summer is unacceptable..
> 
> Signed,
> one of T&J's snow-blowers


Looks like my snowblower will get its wish


----------



## tls22

Winter Storm Watch
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MOUNT HOLLY NJ
313 PM EST SAT FEB 28 2009

DEZ001>004-MDZ008-012-015-019-020-NJZ001-007>010-012>027-
PAZ067>071-011100-
/O.CON.KPHI.WS.A.0005.090301T2300Z-090302T1700Z/
NEW CASTLE-KENT-INLAND SUSSEX-DELAWARE BEACHES-CECIL-KENT MD-
QUEEN ANNES-TALBOT-CAROLINE-SUSSEX-WARREN-MORRIS-HUNTERDON-
SOMERSET-MIDDLESEX-WESTERN MONMOUTH-EASTERN MONMOUTH-MERCER-SALEM-
GLOUCESTER-CAMDEN-NORTHWESTERN BURLINGTON-OCEAN-CUMBERLAND-
ATLANTIC-CAPE MAY-ATLANTIC COASTAL CAPE MAY-COASTAL ATLANTIC-
COASTAL OCEAN-SOUTHEASTERN BURLINGTON-CHESTER-MONTGOMERY-BUCKS-
DELAWARE-PHILADELPHIA-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...WILMINGTON...DOVER...GEORGETOWN...
REHOBOTH BEACH...ELKTON...CHESTERTOWN...CENTREVILLE...EASTON...
DENTON...NEWTON...WASHINGTON...MORRISTOWN...FLEMINGTON...
SOMERVILLE...NEW BRUNSWICK...FREEHOLD...SANDY HOOK...TRENTON...
PENNSVILLE...GLASSBORO...CAMDEN...CHERRY HILL...MOORESTOWN...
MOUNT HOLLY...JACKSON...MILLVILLE...HAMMONTON...
CAPE MAY COURT HOUSE...OCEAN CITY...ATLANTIC CITY...
LONG BEACH ISLAND...WHARTON STATE FOREST...WEST CHESTER...
NORRISTOWN...DOYLESTOWN...MEDIA...PHILADELPHIA
313 PM EST SAT FEB 28 2009

...WINTER STORM WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM SUNDAY EVENING
THROUGH MONDAY MORNING...

A COMPLEX AREA OF LOW PRESSURE WAS CONTINUING TO DEVELOP OVER THE
SOUTHEASTERN STATES. PART OF THIS LOW WILL MOVE NORTHEASTWARD AND
IT SHOULD BRING A LIGHT WINTRY MIX TO OUR REGION TONIGHT INTO
SUNDAY. HOWEVER... THE MAIN LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM IS FORECAST TO
MOVE OFF CAPE HATTERAS SUNDAY NIGHT AND THERE IS THE POTENTIAL FOR
A SIGNIFICANT SNOWFALL FROM SUNDAY NIGHT INTO MONDAY. THERE
CONTINUES TO BE A LOT OF UNCERTAINTY WITH THE COMPUTER MODELS AS
TO THE EXACT TRACK OF THE LOW. IF THE SYSTEM MOVES FURTHER TO THE
SOUTH OR EAST, THEN LESS PRECIPITATION WILL FALL. IF THE SYSTEM IS
FURTHER WEST, THEN THE HIGHER AMOUNTS WILL SHIFT WESTWARD AS WELL.

THE POTENTIAL EXISTS FOR 5 TO 9 :redbounce Get ready nj plowersINCHES OF SNOW ACROSS MUCH OF THE
WATCH AREA WITH A 4 TO 6 INCH POTENTIAL IN NORTHEAST MARYLAND AND
CENTRAL AND SOUTHERN DELAWARE.

JUST TO THE WEST OF THE WATCH AREA, 4 TO 6 INCHES OF SNOW MAY FALL
IN EAST CENTRAL PENNSYLVANIA AND THE POCONOS.

ADDITIONALLY, THE WIND IS EXPECTED TO BECOME STRONG AND GUSTY ON
MONDAY, BEHIND THE DEPARTING STORM. WIND GUSTS COULD REACH 35 MPH,
WHICH WOULD CAUSE REDUCED VISIBILITIES IN BLOWING AND DRIFTING
SNOW. ALSO, THE STRONG WIND COUPLED WITH TEMPERATURES HOVERING IN
THE 20S WILL MAKE FOR BITTER WIND CHILL TEMPERATURES ON MONDAY.

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE WILL CONTINUE TO UPDATE FORECASTS
AND STATEMENTS OVER THE COURSE OF THE WEEKEND WITH THE LATEST
INFORMATION REGARDING THE POTENTIAL SNOW EVENT.

TRAVEL COULD BECOME VERY HAZARDOUS SUNDAY NIGHT INTO MONDAY. PLEASE TAKE
THIS OPPORTUNITY TO MAKE THE NECESSARY PREPARATIONS FOR A POTENTIAL
WINTER STORM


----------



## MnM

for all the people saying winter is over thank you because you just brought a winter storm my way. If I recall it was still only the second week of Feb. and people were already throwing in the towel. Come on people I thought we were snow warriors on call til at least mid-March. Maybe its time to get better contacts. ....Anyway, I predict four inches of plowable snow


----------



## CARDOCTOR

TRAVEL COULD BECOME VERY HAZARDOUS SUNDAY NIGHT INTO MONDAY. PLEASE TAKE
THIS OPPORTUNITY TO MAKE THE NECESSARY PREPARATIONS FOR A POTENTIAL
WINTER STORM 

i do a bunch of wawa's. at 2am there will still be jackasses getting in my way 

JR


----------



## highlander316

CARDOCTOR;763095 said:


> TRAVEL COULD BECOME VERY HAZARDOUS SUNDAY NIGHT INTO MONDAY. PLEASE TAKE
> THIS OPPORTUNITY TO MAKE THE NECESSARY PREPARATIONS FOR A POTENTIAL
> WINTER STORM
> 
> i do a bunch of wawa's. at 2am there will still be jackasses getting in my way
> 
> JR


i hear ya on that. I have on WAWA. Even at 4am, there are bozo's out there. The best is when it's a jerk-off plow guy who parks in the way. Even better yet, the super-plowers that show up and block the way. Don't have any accounts, but have a plow and feel it necessary to drive all around.


----------



## tls22

MnM;763094 said:


> for all the people saying winter is over thank you because you just brought a winter storm my way. If I recall it was still only the second week of Feb. and people were already throwing in the towel. Come on people I thought we were snow warriors on call til at least mid-March. Maybe its time to get better contacts. ....Anyway, I predict four inches of plowable snow


I never said that MnM...... It was just me farting the genreal direction of old man winter. Model maps coming together....preciep .75-.1.00 of liquid.....all snow.....i say 6-12 is a good bet

This is the real deal.....lets roll.....We are winter warriorsussmileyflag


----------



## tls22

18z nam preciep map
2nd map 18z gfs......pretty good for .55-.75 liquid
6-12 my call right now


----------



## iceyman

tls22;763125 said:


> I never said that MnM...... It was just me farting the genreal direction of old man winter. Model maps coming together....preciep .75-.1.00 of liquid.....all snow.....i say 6-12 is a good bet
> 
> This is the real deal.....lets roll.....We are winter warriorsussmileyflag


im ready to rumble


----------



## prizeprop

locked and loaded!!


----------



## blk90s13

huh ? SNOW ! again ? 


come on now the plow is all the way in the back of the garage :realmad:


----------



## tls22

Winter warriors party tonight at my house........beers and hard alchol.....in celebration of the 12 inches coming.





ps. Its really my gf's best friend b-day party at my house....but i want it to be for the storm


----------



## ford550

(singing)...........here comes the payup, here comes the payup.

You guys to my east in NJ will be getting more than me, but I will take 4"-8". A 50 mile shift west and I am in the 6"-12". Lets roll boys xysport


----------



## tls22

ford550;763197 said:


> (singing)...........here comes the payup, here comes the payup.
> 
> You guys to my east in NJ will be getting more than me, but I will take 4"-8". A 50 mile shift west and I am in the 6"-12". Lets roll boys xysport


Yeah a little shift west and ur in the big game....but 4-8 is great.......Im so excited for this one, its a real warrior stormwesport


----------



## JPMAKO

tls22;763195 said:


> ps. Its really my gf's best friend b-day party at my house....but i want it to be for the storm


Hey thanks for the Invite Have fun making some payup Tomorrow and Monday


----------



## Daveyo

Atlantic county 5-9" maybe 12" who knows. First real storm here in years and I need the dough to say the least.


----------



## s&mll

So I guess I should get that plow off the shelf.........I also packed the bags of salt away


----------



## MnM

tls22;763125 said:


> I never said that MnM...... It was just me farting the genreal direction of old man winter. Model maps coming together....preciep .75-.1.00 of liquid.....all snow.....i say 6-12 is a good bet
> 
> This is the real deal.....lets roll.....We are winter warriorsussmileyflag


i wasent talking about you. I was talking about the jerk-offs who complain about this winter. Just look back in the posts. Now I hope al those complainers dont get any snow. And we get the 8 plus inches they speak about. all your posts have been positive. good luck out there tomorrow


----------



## mkwl

[email protected]! LOL I'm going to miss the big one! :crying: I have a ton of classes (I'm away at college) Monday grrrr


----------



## ford550

Looks like you guys are up to 8"-14" in most of NJ. I am now 5"-9", wahoo! This is the one we have been waiting for. Just keep doing the snow dance, We don't want to lose this one. This is one of the storms that could either slither away and disappoint or sneak up and dump more than they are predicting. A lotta years waiting for a coastal non-mix/rain event. And figures, I was going to leave for Florida today. Oh well, I am happy to stay home for this one payup


----------



## Daveyo

s&mll;763322 said:


> So I guess I should get that plow off the shelf.........I also packed the bags of salt away


Me too, all salt put away, plow is wrapped and packed, I'll be happy to get it out. This will take care of the $2000 I had to spend for new tires, plugs & wires, horn went (under air bag), needed two universal joints and I don't plow with this truck just that time.


----------



## Wicked500R

Ahhhhh Shizzle !! NWS is 10-17" for my local forecast! I think this is going to be a classic March 20 incher when done. Snow ratio's will get up there as the storm passes. Low temp of 23 tonight and only going to 25 tomorrow. 15:1 to almost 20:1 snow ratio ! I'll be on the Eastern US weather board all day. BE SAFE everyone ! It's going to be a long few days!


----------



## STEVE F 350

2" so far in ocean county on the ground now with more to come..


----------



## Joshjeepcj7

this is going to be great not like the little 1-2-3 incher were people can just drive through with their suv's alot more people are going to need to get plowed that dont have a contract hahaha


----------



## ppandr

MnM;763094 said:


> for all the people saying winter is over thank you because you just brought a winter storm my way. If I recall it was still only the second week of Feb. and people were already throwing in the towel. Come on people I thought we were snow warriors on call til at least mid-March. Maybe its time to get better contacts. ....Anyway, I predict four inches of plowable snow


Your welcome... As a matter of fact we did put enough of your sh*t away to make this work. Not taking it all out until it is snowing...


----------



## ppandr

ppandr;763480 said:


> Your welcome... As a matter of fact we did put enough of your sh*t away to make this work. Not taking it all out until it is snowing...


Meant to say OUR sh*t

Gird up your lions.....


----------



## tls22

Winter Storm Warning

Lets rockussmileyflag
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MOUNT HOLLY NJ
530 AM EST SUN MAR 1 2009

...HEAVY SNOW FROM TONIGHT INTO MONDAY...

.LOW PRESSURE, LOCATED OVER GEORGIA EARLY THIS MORNING, WILL
INTENSIFY AS IT MOVES TO THE NORTHEAST. THE LOW IS EXPECTED TO
PASS WELL TO THE EAST OF DELAWARE AND NEW JERSEY ON MONDAY.
HOWEVER, IT SHOULD BRING A SUBSTANTIAL AMOUNT OF SNOW TO OUR
REGION FROM TONIGHT INTO MONDAY.

NJZ008>010-012>015-017>020-026-027-PAZ067>071-012200-
/O.CON.KPHI.WS.W.0005.090301T2300Z-090302T2100Z/
MORRIS-HUNTERDON-SOMERSET-MIDDLESEX-WESTERN MONMOUTH-
EASTERN MONMOUTH-MERCER-GLOUCESTER-CAMDEN-NORTHWESTERN BURLINGTON-
OCEAN-COASTAL OCEAN-SOUTHEASTERN BURLINGTON-CHESTER-MONTGOMERY-
BUCKS-DELAWARE-PHILADELPHIA-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...MORRISTOWN...FLEMINGTON...SOMERVILLE...
NEW BRUNSWICK...FREEHOLD...SANDY HOOK...TRENTON...GLASSBORO...
CAMDEN...CHERRY HILL...MOORESTOWN...MOUNT HOLLY...JACKSON...
LONG BEACH ISLAND...WHARTON STATE FOREST...WEST CHESTER...
NORRISTOWN...DOYLESTOWN...MEDIA...PHILADELPHIA
530 AM EST SUN MAR 1 2009

...WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 6 PM THIS EVENING
TO 4 PM EST MONDAY...

A WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 600 PM THIS EVENING
UNTIL 400 PM ON MONDAY.

MORE SNOW IS EXPECTED TO SPREAD UP INTO OUR REGION FROM THE SOUTH
THIS EVENING. THE SNOW MAY MIX WITH A LITTLE SLEET AT THE ONSET.
THE SNOW WILL CONTINUE THROUGH TONIGHT AND INTO MONDAY, AND IT
WILL BECOME HEAVY AT TIMES.

BASED ON THE LATEST FORECAST TRACK OF THE STORM, IT APPEARS AS
THOUGH 8 TO 14 INCHES OF SNOW WILL FALL IN THE PENNSYLVANIA
COUNTIES OF CHESTER, MONTGOMERY, BUCKS, DELAWARE AND
PHILADELPHIA. THE SAME AMOUNTS ARE EXPECTED FOR THE NEW JERSEY
COUNTIES OF MORRIS, HUNTERDON, SOMERSET, MIDDLESEX, MERCER,
MONMOUTH, OCEAN, BURLINGTON, CAMDEN AND GLOUCESTER. SLIGHTLY
LOWER AMOUNTS ARE ANTICIPATED ALONG THE IMMEDIATE COAST, HOWEVER,
EVEN THERE TOTALS SHOULD RANGE FROM 6 TO 12 INCHES.

THE STEADY SNOW IS EXPECTED TO TAPER TO SNOW SHOWERS ON MONDAY
AFTERNOON.

TRAVEL WILL BE DIFFICULT IN THE REGION FROM THIS EVENING INTO
MONDAY


----------



## highlander316

only 5-9" here. I have relatives in Rahway, they said 14-16". You guys are gonna get it good. Have fun!


----------



## iceyman

LETS DO THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! everyone be safe out there its gonna be a long onepayuppayup


----------



## tls22

I love you guys


----------



## DirtyJerzey

just got in from plowing 2" down in ocean county... nice little teaser for whats coming... looks like totals keep going up... cant wait


----------



## tls22

DirtyJerzey;763610 said:


> just got in from plowing 2" down in ocean county... nice little teaser for whats coming... looks like totals keep going up... cant wait


I did not get anything last night wtf......


----------



## JPMAKO

tls22;763626 said:


> I did not get anything last night wtf......


You had a party with a bunch of Chicks and you didnt get anything last night?
Damn right WTF?


----------



## tls22

JPMAKO;763653 said:


> You had a party with a bunch of Chicks and you didnt get anything last night?
> Damn right WTF?


lol....My girl got the full foot forcast...but then the rest of the girls left when you showed up being that u just had a inch or less on the grassy surfaces....


----------



## JPMAKO

tls22;763663 said:


> lol....My girl got the full foot forcast...but then the rest of the girls left when you showed up being that u just had a inch or less on the grassy surfaces....


That there is funny


----------



## prizeprop

I'm hoping that its bad enough by morning, that most places close,keeping people home. However, there will always be DOPES that venture out, making easy work into an adventure of dodging cars.


----------



## mkwl

JPMAKO;763667 said:


> That there is funny


Ha Ha Ha


----------



## blk90s13

getting ready to leave soon 

stay safe everyone and watch out for idiots on the roads out there


----------



## ford550

It's always funny watching the moron punks stuck on the hills thinking they can drive their front wheel drive hondas with their loud azz mufflers in 10" of snow :waving:


----------



## iceyman

tls22;763663 said:


> lol....My girl got the full foot forcast...but then the rest of the girls left when you showed up being that u just had a inch or less on the grassy surfaces....


lmfao .... its creeping ....i can smell it now


----------



## GreenManEnvy

I thought for sure it would snow Friday and Saturday... I was up in Springfield, MA for a conference and just got back... figured everyone down here would be having fun without me! 

I did manage to see about 37 to 42 individual snowflakes, half of 'em in Worcester MA early this morning, and half a few hours later in NY where the Taconic Parkway meets 84... 

And I also got to see huge piles of snow stacked in the parking lots up there ~ I was just a bit envious... but at least I know snow is not just a myth: it does exist!


----------



## shovelracer

Do I smell snow? My employees couldnt be happier, being the first and all.


----------



## STEVE F 350

iceyman;763776 said:


> lmfao .... its creeping ....i can smell it now


round 2 it's a coming..snowing here in bricktown


----------



## iceyman

bout 1" or so on the ground and its still not as heavy......this wind is gonna suck but should make for some fun


----------



## s&mll

Hopefully will be going out by 2am or so


----------



## tls22

Going out now to plow...been pretty low key here so far....perhaps pushing 3 on the pavement......oh well...still enough to have fun


----------



## ford550

WE MISSED IT!!!!!!!!! What I was afraid was going to happen actually did. This SUCKS!!!! I can't believe it. You guys in Jersey should have something good to push, but from what I can tell it isn't 12". Once again mother nature rules! :realmad:


----------



## s&mll

Just got in.... We got about 6 in my area. Should get another 3-5 in the next few hours. Only time will tell


----------



## tls22

work from 2am-830am......now a break...getting ready for rd2.....saying 3-5 more...this is so fun...going to be a long night


----------



## tjlands

Good day 12+ for sure.
Everyone showed up and then some.
The snow blowers are all running after nearly a three year vacation.
Blew the transfer case in my newer gmc so I get to use the backup.
my 98 gmc
I will bring my camera out this afternoon.
Gotta love that 2 hour dry slot from 7-9 really helped.


----------



## highlander316

ford550;764032 said:


> WE MISSED IT!!!!!!!!! What I was afraid was going to happen actually did. This SUCKS!!!! I can't believe it. You guys in Jersey should have something good to push, but from what I can tell it isn't 12". Once again mother nature rules! :realmad:


yea, maybe an inch or so here. Mostly wind frozen. BP blowers wouldn't move it. Plowed and salted some, nothing worth writing home about haha. Next batch is finally starting up. Probably head out around 2PM? We'll see.


----------



## dieselpusher

plowed from 5am to 945 taking a break its coming down pretty heavy now hoping well get some more good pushed going out this afternoon.


----------



## Smith2287

Just got done about an hour ago, I went out at 3am. All in all a good push but here in bergen county it sure does not look like 10-12 inches that all the special weather statements are saying we got. But hey any storm that we get a full push is a good one in my book.payup


----------



## blk90s13

WOW :bluebounc

what a nice storm this was put in 24hrs payup and saw so much snow I dont wanna see more for at least a couple of days lol 


I got some pictures of the runway equipment and the snow melters but left the camera in the truck and I wont put my boots back on to go get it 

got home to find my driveway blocked :realmad: this township for the taxes they collect they should plow my driveway and salt it too anyway I didnt even plow my own driveway tomorow after some rest 

hope everyone made out well


----------



## whit16

I'm guessing 5" here in Edison. Started 1:30 AM just got finished with final salt now (8:45PM) did get that nice 2-3 hr break at 9AM but RD 2 never developed here just squibbing annoying flurries and blowing snow. Nice but coulda used a little more....a long dragged out 5 incher... save the wisecracks.....my wife is satisfied (I think) then again who cares???!!!

sorry guys I'm a little woozy...

PS lost a Fischer pump (jack pushed up into it IDIOTS!) and 1 solenoid on 96 Ford just as we were finishing up


----------



## blk90s13

I made the wife go get me the camera lol

here is the pictures I took today non with my truck

some of the trucks that work with me 









one of so many snow melters we use










runway equipment thats owned by the airport if I am not mistaken 









another inground melter in one of the terminals










thats all I can get I was freaking out taking this pictures I am not sure if its ok to take pictures on the runway or not


----------



## iceyman

woooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooooooooo....just got back in from a nice 19 hour trip.... ended up with about 10 to 12" depending on what town i was in..... you gotta love this... just makes me want to do it again.....some pics to come tomorow......god i love snow and making big pileswesportpayup


----------



## tls22

THAT WAS FUN...... I did 12.5 hours...just got back from clean-ups....going out at 5am to help my father with side-walks and some driveways....


edison 6.7


holmdel 13.8

union 6.6


got some good pics and vids...have them up after some sleep


----------



## whit16

awesome airport pix...


----------



## shovelracer

That runway machine is awesome. 6-10" here. Too much wind to be any fun.


----------



## blk90s13

shovelracer;764619 said:


> That runway machine is awesome. 6-10" here. Too much wind to be any fun.


yea the run about 3-4 behinde each other at pretty high speeds

yes the wind sucked there were times when I could not see anything at all


----------



## MnM

all i have to say is wow. that was a wonderful snow event. I was so busy that i really never got to measure the snow as a worked. At my major snow account in Holmdel, NJ i think recieved more then 12 inches.....................................tls22 I see you have 13.8 iches for holmdel, where did you get that number from?....I usually just call the Holmdel public works. I would love to bill for 12 plus inches..................anyway I feel like that storms center went right over my routes......Im still delirious and need to go do some clean ups and spot saltings. I just wanted to share my thoughts.

This has been the best $$$ winter on record for my company. Thanks mother nature


----------



## iceyman

some pics:waving:


----------



## iceyman

some trees down from the snow,,,,,pretty creepy lookin at 10 at nite after a looong day


----------



## creativedesigns

tls22;764084 said:


> work from 2am-830am......now a break...getting ready for rd2.....saying 3-5 more...this is so fun...going to be a long night! Cre is very cool tho!


WoW Tim thats long hours ya put in there!  Should make enough money to pay the "lap dance" bill  tymusic tymusic


----------



## tls22

MnM;764634 said:


> all i have to say is wow. that was a wonderful snow event. I was so busy that i really never got to measure the snow as a worked. At my major snow account in Holmdel, NJ i think recieved more then 12 inches.....................................tls22 I see you have 13.8 iches for holmdel, where did you get that number from?....I usually just call the Holmdel public works. I would love to bill for 12 plus inches..................anyway I feel like that storms center went right over my routes......Im still delirious and need to go do some clean ups and spot saltings. I just wanted to share my thoughts.
> 
> This has been the best $$$ winter on record for my company. Thanks mother nature


MnM i got it from noaa....here is the link...they added holmdel today 12.........i said 13.8 because colts neck had that....being its right next to holmdel. http://forecast.weather.gov/product...HI&product=PNS&format=CI&version=1&glossary=0

blk great pics, you should make a thread for those.

Icey great pics....im glad we all had fun

I will have pics and vids up soon...here is a test


----------



## ford550

you guys are lucky. nice pics everyone. we ended up with a wopping 3.6" and that was with the second thump of moisture that came through. If it wasn't for that, we would have had .6". I am thankful we got a push though. Glad to see you guys got BIG pushes. Keep the pic coming.

I am in Fayetteville, NC right now on my way to Florida with the family. I will catch some rays for you all. Man, you should have seen the snow all the way down 95 into North Carolina, unbelievable.


----------



## iceyman

ford550;764989 said:


> \ Man, you should have seen the snow all the way down 95 into North Carolina, unbelievable.


you dont see that to often.... enjoy the sand


----------



## tjlands

Best way to measure snow, 7am.... 2.5 more to go from second band


----------



## tjlands

Beautiful,...


----------



## prizeprop

Nice little storm. I billed for 6" in Edison, but that was definetely a stretch. Some residentials barely had 3", you could see halfway up the belgium blocks.


----------



## tls22

im bored again....


----------



## dieselpusher

fun storm not as much as they called for here in dumont but still enough to make the money

hope everyone was safe


----------



## ppandr

Time to count the cash.... see ya next year.


----------



## JPMAKO

ppandr;766311 said:


> Time to count the cash.... see ya next year.


Although I agree about counting the cash, the Forecast Models are saying that you maybe counting more of it around the 13th- 15th and also around the 17th- 19th...payup


----------



## JPMAKO

tls22;765739 said:


> im bored again....


Surely after that comment the other day, you don't want to just throw stuff like this out there.


----------



## ppandr

Last time we packed up and ended with 10"...we packed up again yesterday so maybe you are right...


----------



## blk90s13

JPMAKO;766313 said:


> Although I agree about counting the cash, the Forecast Models are saying that you maybe counting more of it around the 13th- 15th and also around the 17th- 19th...payup


you didnt let me down yet so hope you are right like always


----------



## tls22

JPMAKO;766315 said:


> Surely after that comment the other day, you don't want to just throw stuff like this out there.


lol....my forcast models show 72 and sunny sunday......beach towel in hand and bikini clad women at the helm


----------



## ford550

Put everthing away and it will come. Problem is now the ground temps are starting to rise alot, especially with 60*'s over the weekend and mid 40's to 50 leading into the 15th possibility. Maybe if I just stay in Florida, you guys would get a blizzard. 

For now, I will be enjoying 80*'s and sunny and maybe I'll say Hi to Mickey for ya. :waving:


----------



## tjlands

Models are pointing towards some more snow


----------



## JPMAKO

tls22;766381 said:


> lol....my forcast models show 72 and sunny sunday......beach towel in hand and bikini clad women at the helm


Nice,

If it is anywhere near 72 and sunny I will be on my Motorcycle taunting the Weather Gods.
Can't wait to get the Boat going soon and get in some Deep Sea Fishing
Hopefully one of these storms comes to fruition and we can all make a little more coin before the season is over. For some reason I am not looking forward to this upcoming Landscaping Season, as I am sure that a lot of people will be holding on to their money instead of doing work at their houses. I already have a few decent side jobs lined up but they will be done by the end of May. Hopefully things turn around for everyone because I see this as the "make it/ break it" year for this business. If the economy does not start to pick up then there will be a big influx of jobless Americans that will start doing most of the work on their own houses and possibly getting into this field temporarily to make some extra money. This will only hurt our industry further, not to mention the illegal companies that will be popping up all over the place because legit companies just don't have the work for these guys. Well good luck to everyone of you, hopefully we will prosper and can all look back and say that we survived it. If nothing else these tough times will make us become stronger, smarter and more creative business people. 

Jason


----------



## tls22

JPMAKO;766480 said:


> Nice,
> 
> If it is anywhere near 72 and sunny I will be on my Motorcycle taunting the Weather Gods.
> Can't wait to get the Boat going soon and get in some Deep Sea Fishing
> Hopefully one of these storms comes to fruition and we can all make a little more coin before the season is over. For some reason I am not looking forward to this upcoming Landscaping Season, as I am sure that a lot of people will be holding on to their money instead of doing work at their houses. I already have a few decent side jobs lined up but they will be done by the end of May. Hopefully things turn around for everyone because I see this as the "make it/ break it" year for this business. If the economy does not start to pick up then there will be a big influx of jobless Americans that will start doing most of the work on their own houses and possibly getting into this field temporarily to make some extra money. This will only hurt our industry further, not to mention the illegal companies that will be popping up all over the place because legit companies just don't have the work for these guys. Well good luck to everyone of you, hopefully we will prosper and can all look back and say that we survived it. If nothing else these tough times will make us become stronger, smarter and more creative business people.
> 
> Jason


Agree 100% Jason, i kno i fool around alot on this site but i can talk business with the best of the grass hackers....lol. Idk if you been on lawnsite at all, but i have posted pics of my operation which i think is pretty big. Im just sitting around and waiting. I just want to sign every1 back(contracts went out 2 weeks ago) and im not turning any lawns down. This year we cant say no we are to busy....going to have to take everything we can get. That does not mean to drop to the cheep people, but i think you kno what i mean. Im sitting on my plow money and getting my mowers ready. Not going to buy anything new. If you want to talk more about stuff i will send you my cell number in a pm. Good luck this season jason and sell ur bike they are dangerous. Please be safe on that thing.

Tim


----------



## JPMAKO

tls22;766532 said:


> sell ur bike they are dangerous.
> 
> Tim


That is not going to happen. I work hard all Week so that I can ride hard on Weekends. If I didn't have that I would probably go crazy. If anything I will sell all of my trucks and equipment and get a Union Job in the City.
I think that I will be OK this year, just like I said gonna have to tighten up a bit and become a little more efficient. If all else fails a lot of guys from my Volunteer FD are Union Workers (Scaffold, Elevator, Operators, etc..) that could get me work so I am not really that worried.
Hopefully The Mega-Millions pays off soon as I have a lot of money Invested in that.

BTW you should consider using an auto-renew contract as it saves a lot of paperwork and time. Send me your e-mail address and I will send a copy to you.


----------



## tjlands

Cmon just one more


----------



## iceyman

tjlands;767768 said:


> Cmon just one more


one more would definetly be nicepayup


----------



## blk90s13

its coming NJ be ready  haha 















summer is coming


----------



## iceyman

ya i think we can pack it up......was a good winter tho but i need summer now


----------



## JeepPlow18

iceyman;770151 said:


> ya i think we can pack it up......was a good winter tho but i need summer now


Yea thats true. Last year they were really considering a good sized storm around april 15th last year. You guys in lower new york state probably remember that wet snow event. It did have the potential to hit northern Jersey but went north the last minute. So really you never know.


----------



## tls22

It was def a fun winter....one of most profitable winters i have had beening a sub-contractor.

Log a good amount of hours and scrape a decent amout of pavement.



Enjoy the summer guys...i will be around:waving:


----------



## blk90s13

tls22;770438 said:


> It was def a fun winter....one of most profitable winters i have had beening a sub-contractor.
> 
> Log a good amount of hours and scrape a decent amout of pavement.
> 
> Enjoy the summer guys...i will be around:waving:


same here it was pretty good winter no complains


----------



## CARDOCTOR

best winter in 3yrs added some equipment to make the job easier. wouldnt mine an ice storm or two 
to finish up the yr. can wait the break out the bike for breakfast in oc nj.


----------



## STEVE F 350

iceyman;770151 said:


> ya i think we can pack it up......was a good winter tho but i need summer now


Who said winter is over.Looks like we get more in june than winter.

Blizzard in June? Hail piles up

THE ASSOCIATED PRESS • June 16, 2009

WESTWOOD, N.J. - Some northern New Jersey residents say it looked like the middle of winter in the middle of June.
Advertisement

A powerful thunderstorm dumped more than 3 inches of hail on Westwood and nearby communities in central and eastern Bergen County Monday afternoon.

Mike Pressler, a battalion chief with the Elmwood Park Fire Department, told The Record of Bergen County he was on the way home from work when his brother called to ask if he could go to Westwood and dig his sister-in-law's car out of a pile of hail.

Pressler said when he got there the lawns were white, "like we were in the middle of a blizzard."

The storm also knocked down trees in Ridgewood and flooded Route 17 in Ho-Ho-Kus.

http://www.app.com/article/20090616/NEWS/90616011/-1/FRONTTABS01/Blizzard+in+June?+Hail+piles+up


----------



## tls22

Pretty crazy stuff.....that storm was pretty low key here in edison...oh welll...would have made for a awsome plow vid.......

http://www.1010wins.com/Get-Out-the-Shovels--Hail-Storm-Hits-N-J--Town/4604286


----------



## GreenManEnvy

Yesterday morning, I turned to the guys and said "Yep, time to go plow..."

Felt awfully strange to hook up the plow and drive around in June... I was having some tree work done, and they needed to get past the plow, so I picked it up, had it sitting on the truck down on the street, and then dropped it off so we could go to work...

When we got back, the hail hit...


----------



## grandview

You per plow guys should of been out making some summer cash!

http://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/local/Hail_Pounds_NJ_New_York.html


----------



## STEVE F 350

Who is going to start the new 09 - 10 snow thread in june....

http://abclocal.go.com/wabc/gallery?section=news&id=6215515&photo=25

http://www.northjersey.com/multimedia/video/48114892.html


----------



## tls22

This weather is crazy......we have had 6 inches of rain for the month so far......and another 1-2 coming 2morrow....im not cutting lawns anymore...i drive a boat over them now.....oh and we have failed to hit 85 or higher this whole month.......is it winter yet


----------



## GK Snow Removal

cool acu weather guys


----------



## creativedesigns

Tim, will there be any snow is Jersey for ya this winter? pumpkin:


----------



## GK Snow Removal

I think in Late NOvemeber


----------



## iceyman

fall is coming in a hurry down here.... def ready for winter as our summer blew nuts


----------



## 600rrpilot

getting the plow and salter prepped within the next week. Fired up the snowmobile last night! woohooo


----------

